# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Concours vidéo RESCUE : appel à l'unisson !

## Anaïs

Chers membres, j'ai décidé d'organiser un concours video, comme je l'avais fait à l'époque, pour faire un clip pour la promotion de RESCUE et de ses objectifs à grande échelle.

il existe déjà une video officielle de RESCUE, qui date de 2006, et elle ne sera jamais reniée ni zappée, elle a été faite par un membre qui comptait beaucoup pour beaucoup de personnes et cette vidéo, que vous pouvez voir en page d'accueil, restera quoiqu'il en soit une video officielle de RESCUE.

je fais donc ce concours, non seulement pour voir de nouvelles videos et offrir à RESCUE de nouvelles possibilités promotionnelles, mais avant tout et surtout, parce que *je pense que ce concours est un bon moyen de nous rappeler à tous la raison de notre présence ici.*
là où la jalousie, la méchanceté, et toute la bagatelle des comportements humains fait parfois des ravages, regarder ce type de vidéo me semble un bon moyen de nous recentrer sur l'essentiel ou de nous accrocher encore plus en ce centre si on ne l'a pas quitté, et c'est un bon moyen (selon moi évidemment) de nous réunir, de partager, et tous dans un même but. (sauf si vous vous tapez dessus au moment des sélections des videos mais là malheureusement je baisserais les bras   ::   )

le principe est donc simple, ceux qui veulent participer au concours devront confectionner leur propre vidéo, une par personne, avec des images uniquement libres de droit ou avec autorisation des photographes, et laisser parler leur créativité et surtout leur coeur.

simple conseil : dans l'objectif de faire passer le message, n'allez pas d'office et de manière trop abusée dans le gore et dans le trash, la video doit être assez tout public sans pour autant cacher la vérité, la vidéo actuelle de RESCUE a trouvé le bon compromis entre les deux, afin de ne pas braquer les non initiés qui pourraient regarder cette future vidéo.

à part ça, vous êtes donc totalement libres de faire une video comme vous le sentez, à savoir que les seuls critères sont évidemment de ne pas oublier que c'est une vidéo sur les actions de RESCUE, et qu'il faut donc ne pas oublier de mettre l'adresse du forum en fin de vidéo ...   ::  

le concours sera ouvert jusque fin octobre.

à vos souris !

----------


## flora67

Je savais même pas que tu comptais faire ce concours  
Très bonne idée..

Je sais pas si la mienne est pas un peu trop directe.. mais bon, dans le doute, je la met quand même  


[flash=425,350:246bxnul]http://www.youtube.com/v/ZOaCybW1Iw8[/flash:246bxnul]

----------


## AnaMaYa

oh putain elle prend aux tripes ta video flora   :?

----------


## flora67

Merci  

C'était le but, mais bon je sais pas elle est ptêt trop "violente", on m'en a fait la remarque, j'ai ptêt été loin dans la mise en culpabilité  
Quoiqu'il en soit, d'autres en ont fait de bien meilleures et doivent encore les poster

----------


## Mémé60

c vrai se que tu dit AnaMaya,  ça retourne!!
Mais c'est malheureusement la vérité!!

----------

Très poignante ta vidéo Flora67, je l'ai déjà vue et j'ai pleuré comme une madeleine    d'ailleurs, je pense que ce post là, va faire verser des larmes à beaucoup de monde de la PA, à commencer par moi...  faudrait que je pense à me blinder un peu   mais plus je prends de l'âge et moins je supporte toute cette misère animale. Je vais donc suivre ce post avec une boîte de mouchoirs à portée de mains

----------


## leelou73

franchement elle est trés bien ta vidéo ! bravo ...
il ny a pas d'images choques juste la vérité écrite noire sur blanc...

----------


## Coraline 45

Je pleure à chaude larme de voir cette vidéo qui est la dure réalité de monde.......ce magnifique loulou 16 ans de refuge et décédé là-bas....comment peut on.....merci pour cette vidéo qui remet les idées en place et qui franchement nous remotive encore plus pour faire en sorte que les loulous retrouvent des familles, et surtout continuer de se battre contre la maltraitance, le trafic, les abandons lachent dans les forets.......merci à la personne qui a fait cette vidéo tout simplement PARFAITE

----------


## Atypika

tu as bien choisi la musique en plus ...

----------


## Grisou

Souvent je trouve que les vidéos de sensibilisation sont toutes les mêmes et à force, que ça en devient lassant de les regarder mais là Flora, la tienne est vraiment bien. Pas longue, bonne musique et puis, en tout cas en ce qui me concerne, je trouve que les textes ont autant d'impact qu'une photo choquante et elle n'est pas trop violente, elle est juste ce qu'elle faut.

----------


## doroth6

Flora, je trouve egalement que ta vidéo est super, elle prend aux trippes. Je pourrais le diffuser?

----------


## flora67

Pas de souci pour la diffusion

----------


## lealouboy

Et celle de Rescue 2006 (je présume) qui apparaît à l'ouverture, on peut la diffuser aussi   :kao4:

----------


## ptitemel1985

ta vidéo est peut-etre violente Flora, mais malheureusement elle reflète la vérité, et je pense que le choc émotionnel peut ouvrir les yeux à beaucoup de monde bravo  
Je diffuse

----------


## miwako

je suis d'accord avec les autres. Flora, ta vidéo est super, et je pleure a chaudes larmes... a chaque photo on prie pour voir s'afficher "adopté"... bref je m'arrete la car sinon je vais me desecher 
je trouve comme grisou que cela change des vidéos "classiques" et le fait d'ajouter cette espece d'interractivité, cela rend le spectateur un peu plus actif... devant son ecran certe, mais ca donne aussi envie de partir en croissade.
je ne la trouve pas violente (UN chien mort au début...) mais triste, ca oui. pas de volonté de choquer, juste la vérité. tu montre meme du positif, ca n'est pas une vidéo composée uniquement de chiens qui ont été tués... (de plus, tu ne parles pas que de l'euthanasie, mais aussi des chiens seniors, et meme des problemes que peuvent avoir les chiens a cause de la promiscuité (violence...))

la seule chose que j'ai a dire de "négatif" (c'est un bien grand mot) c'est quand tu dis au spectateur "ne rejoignez pas les tueurs". je me dis souvent en pensant aux gens qui abandonnent, que leur expliquer notre combat et leur montrer en face ce qu'ils s'aprettent a faire a leur chien ne sert a rien... ca n'est pas "qu'ils ne se rendent pas compte", c'est juste qu'ils n'ont pas de coeur (bien sur il y a aussi les gens qui ne peuvent plus vivre avec leur chien pour diverses raisons, et qui se démenent pour le faire adopter par quelqu'un de bien...)
par contre, je pense que ceux qu'on peut sensibiliser, ce sont les gens un peu "innocents" qui aiment les animaux et ont envie d'adopter et de choyer un toutou, et qui vont se diriger tout naturellement vers un elevage, apres avoir feuilleté en famille un livre parlant des differentes races de chiens...
a eux, il faut leur dire que des milliers de chiens les attendent derriere des barreaux, avec tellement d'amour a donner qu'ils ne pourraient pas en revenir!

bref, j'aurai plutot ajouté quelque chose genre "l'abandon est un meurtre, vous etes leur derniere chance", ou quelque chose dans ce gout la, histoire que les gens sachent enfin, bordel! qu'avoir un animal aujourd'hui cela peut etre aussi un geste, un engagement, faire quelque chose de bien, que l'on apprend a ses enfants...et de si facile et naturel quand on en a seulement l'idée! mais beaucoup ne pensent même pas a cette solution.

----------


## flora67

Merci à tous pour les comm, mais je suis un peu gênée là parce que c'est un topic de concours, pas de complimentage sur ma vidéo  
Je pense que si vous voulez donner votre avis, mieux vaut le faire ici : 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/videos-de- ... 250238.htm 

Je prend note de vos remarques mais malheureusement ma vidéo est bouclée, le projet effacé, donc je ne peux la modifier

----------


## kyria

super 
je viens de retrouver ma petite chatte partie depuis 8 jours 
je reviens de l enfer etje pleure 
bravo pour cette video
kyria

----------


## Skassounette71

J'ai beaucoup aimé la vidéo d'accueil,elle est vraiment poignante.
Flora,je tiens à te dire que ta vidéo m'a fais chialé un bon coup,bon sang,je bosse dans un refuge,je vois sa tous les jours,c'est pas facile.Merci,j'espère que sa ouvrira les yeux de certains!

----------


## Alamake

Punaise!!   La réaction est la même à chaque vidéo, à ce rythme je vais vite utiliser ma réserve de mouchoir!!

Même Charly (mon octodon) voulait écrire un mot, il a sauté sur le canapé et c'est baladé sur le clavier pour vous écrire : " *ùmmlknvvvvvvvvvv  vvvvgj " Je vous recontact quand j'aurais traduit!

----------


## Juliette109

Super ta vidéo Flora ! Vraiment bien ...
Question : qui n'a pas chialer en la regarddant (moi oui et d'après les commentaires je suis pas la seule ...)
Dommage que tu ne puisses pas la modifier et parler un peu de torture, d'abbatoir et d'animalerie, mais le but de la vidéo c'était les abandons et tu pouvais savoir à ce moment là. Mais c'est du bon boulot !!!

Personne d'autre ne poste ???

----------


## Dunkat

Flora vidéo géniale ! 
Je n'ai pas fait de vidéo et n'en ai jamais fait je pourrais tout de meme essayer.
Ps: je suis en 4 Eme aujourd'hui il fallait choisir un thème qui nous révoltait et j'ai choisi sans hésiter la maltraitance des animaux j'aurais aussi pu choisire l'abandon mais j'ai préféré l'autre. J'espere que ma Prof comprendra mon sujet .

----------


## Anaïs

Flora moi j'aime bien le concept de la video, de mettre "adopté" "tué" "adopté" "tué" mais je t'avouerai que y'a un truc qui est pas passé pour moi, c'est "jeu" "jouons", j'ai pas adhéré du tout de trouver ces mots même au second degré dans cette video.   :ben:

----------


## ingrid04

tellement vrai les deux vidéos tand la tienne flora que celle d'accueil forcément toutes deux poignantes......   ::

----------


## astridlou

> Flora moi j'aime bien le concept de la video, de mettre "adopté" "tué" "adopté" "tué" mais je t'avouerai que y'a un truc qui est pas passé pour moi, c'est "jeu" "jouons", j'ai pas adhéré du tout de trouver ces mots même au second degré dans cette video.


dans ces cas là "devinons" peut-être mieux que "jouons"

----------


## shashatouille

je tien a te dire flora que ta video m'a mis les larmes au yeux, j'ai tellement de haine envers les gens qui prennent des animaux pour des jouets je deteste ce monde ou malheureusement ou on se sent impuissant!!!

----------


## Dominique68

Bonsoir, 

Vidéo "très fortes !!!!" qui, malheureusement, est, trop souvent, le constat de la vie !!! Quel dommage qu'elle ne puisse pas passer à l' heure de grandes écoutes, à la T.V.,  (en précisant d' en écarter les enfants et âmes sensibles) afin de sensibiliser toutes personnes qui ont, ou désirent faire l' acquisition de n'importe quel animal que ce soit !! Une grande prise de conscience !!! Et, peut-être remplacer "Ne rejoignez pas les tueurs".... par, ne vous rendez pas complices de tels actes de cruauté ....", c' est moins direct, mais beaucoup plus fort, à mon avis, car, il atteint l' âme de chacun d' entre nous !

Respectueusement,

Dominique68

----------

J'ai eu des frissons en regardant ta vidéo même sans le son par contre je trouve ausssi que le "jouons" me dérange mais bon il faut dire que quand ça touche ce sujet, je n'ai pas beaucoup d'humour. En tout ca bravo quand même, je n'en aurais pas fait autant.

----------


## Pikapunk

Une très bonne vidéo, je n'ai certes pas eu de larmes mais c'était une vidéo qui reflète tellement bien la réalité que ça en fait peur.

L'être humain n'est vraiment pas quelqu'un qui a du cur. Si comme on m'a toujours dit Dieu a créé l'homme à son image alors je n'imagine même pas l'ordure qu'il devait être.

----------


## Daysie433

très touchantes ces deux vidéos qui prennent le coeur, les tripes et mouillent les yeux...   ::  

si seulement on pouvait faire comprendre ces messages à tous, mais il s'agit en premier lieu d'éduquer nos enfants afin qu'ils puissent transmettre aux autres le respect de la vie humaine et animale. Il en reste encore tant d'autres à sauver   ::  
j'en ai sorti 4, si j'avais plus les moyens...mais en nous unissant tous nous pourrons peut-être faire changer les choses  :amour:

----------


## Dominique68

Bonsoir,

Juste un peu d' amour pour changer..... Mais peut-être la connaissez-vous ? J' ai eu grand plaisir à la regarder, à nouveau, juste pour faire plaisir à mon coeur, qu'il existe aussi beaucoup de gens qui comme-nous les adorent....dailymotion.com/stanstan/video/267935

Bonne soirée

Respectueusement, 

Dominique68

----------


## hécate9260

je ne vois pas d'humour dans le mot "jouons" mais plus de la provoc' qui renvoi le spectateur devant leur ignorance de la "vrai" vie.

La vidéo de flora j'adore. L'autre mon ordi la boycott j'ai le droit de voir que 28 secondes alors je sais pas.

J'attends les autres, moi jsuis pas equipée

----------

flora...Flot de larmes, très poignant le montage...seul le "jouons" me gene...la musique de fond, les ecrits...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Moi je n'aime pas

----------


## Nénète

MARATHONMAN tu peux peut-être préciser pourquoi histoire que ce soit constructif...   :hein2:   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Trop brutal .Je n'aime pas ce genre "accrocheur"
Mais je ne remets pas en question le talent apparemment fort apprécié de son auteure
Pour ma part je pense que les personnes sensibles ne seront pas tentées de venir sur Rescue en voyant ces images, cette musique!
(Celles qui ne veulent pas mettre un pied dans une spa, un refuge)
Même si c'est malheureusement la vérité!!!

Je préfère celle en page d'accueil bien que plus classique

----------


## Nénète

:Embarrassment: k: 

Moi ce que je pourrais lui reprocher c'est le message de fin "l'abandon est un meurtre, ne rejoignez pas les tueurs" parce que bon, ça donne pas très envie d'aller sur RESCUE pour placer un animal   ::  
Et quelques soient les raisons d'abandon que l'on peut voir, je préfère quelqu'un qui vient sur le forum plutôt que quelqu'un qui fait un abandon sauvage dans la forêt    ::

----------


## AnnaPastiS

Flora, j'adore ta video.
Aussi le jouons, ca m'a parrut bizarre au debut, je trouve que la mort des toutoux et matoux, on peux pas vraiment jouer dessus    ::  
mais sinon, genial, la musique fou des frissons et les images, texte, super aussi    ::

----------


## chupachup

J'en ai fait une petite :

----------


## chupachup

[flash=425,335:n3ef50oo]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xalxqb_rescue0001[/flash:n3ef50oo]

----------


## flora67

En fair cette vidéo je l'ai faite comme ça à la base, pas du tout en vue du concours pour figurer en page d'accueil, je ne savais pas qu'il aurait lieu.
Donc j'avais dans l'idée defaire un truc un peu provoc, pas langue de bois, assez violent..
C'est Clair que si ça avait été dans l'optique de l'accueil sur ce forum j'aurais fait plus soft...
Malheureusement je ne peux pas la modifier, au pure faudrait que je la recommence..

Mais je suis sure que d'autres feront mieux!!

Concernant Les mots "jouer","jouons"... Ca collait a l'esprit provoc en fait..

Ps: pas de smiley avec l'iphone, ça me fait tout bugger !!

----------


## caroline94

Toutes deux de très belles vidéos. En ce qui concerne celle de Flora, l'utilisation du verbe "jouer" ne m'a pas gêné car je l'ai tout de suite interprété de façon cynique et au second degré mais je peux comprendre que des personnes moins "noires" que moi et surtout extérieures à la PA soient étonnées de cette introduction.

En même temps, cela confère une originalité certaine à sa vidéo et l'on comprend dès les premières images la loterie à laquelle des   de bipèdes exposent les animaux qu'ils abandonnent.
C'est aussi un bel hommage posthume à quelques pauvres malheureux qui nous ont quitté trop tôt et trop douloureusement.

Pour en revenir à l'objet principal de cette vidéo, le but premier est bien de sensibiliser par rapport aux abandons et d'inciter les gens à adopter des animaux orphelins avant qu'il ne soit trop tard pour eux ??

----------


## caroline94

> J'en ai fait une petite :


Je ne la vois pas...

----------


## babou.7

J'aime bien, ça change de celle qu'on a l'habitude de voir. Au début je n'avais pas mis le son et avec, bonjour les frissons 

Le "jouons" ne m'a pas choqué, c'est ironique, je trouve tout ça plutôt cohérent et le rythme est plutôt pas mal, souvent c'est trop long entre chaque image et quand ça dure 4 minutes au secours 

Le "jouons" est "proportionnel" aux actes des abandonneurs, un acte "léger" sans suite dans leurs esprits, un geste simple pour eux comme celui de jouer avec la vie d'un animal, je trouve ça plutôt approprié donc comme terme. "Devinons", c'est "chiant", moins accrocheur, moins violent.
Ces actes sont révoltants, je suis pour choquer par des images, des mots etc...ceux qui aiment les animaux se doutent bien que ce terme est utilisé au second degré et que la vidéo est réalisée par quelqu'un qui en a marre de voir cette injustice.

Bon, Flora ça fera 20

----------


## flora67

::

----------


## gruik gruik

je ne connaissais pas la vidéo Rescue 2006 : vraiment bien réalisée !

Il me semble qu'une bonne distance en émane et est d'autant plus poignante. Comme un regard qu'on vous invite à partager : une sorte de : et si tu veux regarder pour savoir, voilà des portraits d'être vivants, voilà leur vie, ce qu'il en advient et ce pourquoi ce forum existe. Donc, celui qui regarde sait ou découvre aussi une réalité qu'il pouvait ignorer et apprend qu'il peut aussi faire quelque chose ici justement. 

C'est donc, à mon avis, fort bien réalisé au plan de la sensibilisation mais également au plan du pouvoir agir qui est offert au "spectateur" qui peut aussi participer à cette chaîne de solidarité et _in fine_, sauver un animal.

Par contre, la vidéo de Flora, n'est pas pour moi, porteur d'un message pouvant générer de l'empathie. C'est, comme le dit Marathoman, trop brutal.

Dans le sens, il y manque une distance nécessaire entre les images et un message qui porte à s'interroger et à réfléchir. 

Et, il me semble qu'effectivement, utiliser les termes "jouer, jouons", c'est prendre le risque d'affirmer indirectement un cynisme qui ne va pas permettre de faire émerger un sentiment compassionnel. 

Bon, enfin, c'est ce que je ressens et ça n'enlève rien à la réalisation de la vidéo de Flora. Je pense que c'est une question de distance simplement. Et chacun exprime sa sensibilité au monde en fonction de soi et de son expérience.!

En tout cas, c'est vraiment une super initiative.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## caroline94

Bon, ben ce coup-ci en mettant le son plus fort et en regardant bien attentivement, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de pleurer...  

Je persiste à penser que c'est ce style de vidéo qui est susceptible de toucher les personnes extérieures à la PA, mais aimant les animaux tout en se voilant la face par facilité (j'ai plein de spécimens de ce style dans mon entourage).

Il faut arrêter de chercher à être politiquement correct et hypocrite !! Montrons ces animaux amaigris dans leurs boxes, tristes, morts, blessés... Je pense que c'est possible sans tomber dans le totalement trash.

Qqs photos avant-après vers la fin de la vidéo donneraient peut-être envie aux gens de venir sur Rescue ?

----------


## gruik gruik

> En fair cette vidéo je l'ai faite comme ça à la base, pas du tout en vue du concours pour figurer en page d'accueil, je ne savais pas qu'il aurait lieu.
> D*onc j'avais dans l'idée defaire un truc un peu provoc, pas langue de bois, assez violent..*
> C'est Clair que si ça avait été dans l'optique de l'accueil sur ce forum j'aurais fait plus soft...
> Malheureusement je ne peux pas la modifier, au pure faudrait que je la recommence..
> 
> Mais je suis sure que d'autres feront mieux!!
> 
> *Concernant Les mots "jouer","jouons"... Ca collait a l'esprit provoc en fait..*


Pendant que je postais, tu écrivais ce message. C'est donc bien explicité    :Embarrassment: k: 

On attend donc ta vidéo *pour* la page d'accueil    :Embarrassment: k: [b]

----------


## caroline94

Je suis d'accord avec toi gruik gruik mais la plupat des gens n'intellectualisent pas tout comme toi et ne vont pas spécialement cogiter sur le pourquoi du comment après avoir visionné une vidéo de ce type. Enfin, ce n'est que mon point de vue !

----------


## gruik gruik

> Je suis d'accord avec toi gruik gruik mais la plupat des gens n'intellectualisent pas tout comme toi et ne vont pas spécialement cogiter sur le pourquoi du comment après avoir visionné une vidéo de ce type. Enfin, ce n'est que mon point de vue !


Ben, je sais pas si j'intellectualise...   :hein: 

Non, mais, en fait, c'est super de pouvoir discuter de ce projet. Et en fait, je pense que ça n'est pas si simple de réaliser une vidéo justement : enfin, comme un texte, brefeu quelque chose qui va relier des personnes à une réalité soit inconnue, soit méconnue.... donc, ce que je dis n'est peut-être pas du tout pertinent, mais bon, j'essaie d'être critique dans un sens constructif... Maintenant, les sensibilités diffèrent mais, justement partager ce qui est de l'ordre du "ressenti", d'une forme éventuelle d'analyse, peut peut-être permettre de discuter dans un esprit constructif autour de ce projet?

Bon, enfin, je blablate, certes, et on attend les productions des vidéastes qui de toutes façons, sont l'objet de toutes les attentes et peuvent effectivement être porteuses d'un message qui aura de l'écho  :lol2:

----------


## caroline94

Je n'ai jamais dit que tes propos n'étaient pas pertinents, gruik ! Ou alors me suis-je mal exprimée, excuse-moi si tel est le cas...

----------


## chupachup

Personne voit ma vidéo ??

----------


## Anaïs

si, vue   ::

----------


## caroline94

> Personne voit ma vidéo ??


Ca y est ! Bon perso, j'accroche pas trop, désolée. 

Je pense qu'il va être très dur de concurencer la vidéo "officielle" et souhaite plein de courage à tous ceux qui vont plancher dessus, je vous admire par avance.

----------


## golum

> Le "jouons" est "proportionnel" aux actes des abandonneurs, un acte "léger" sans suite dans leurs esprits, un geste simple pour eux comme celui de jouer avec la vie d'un animal, je trouve ça plutôt approprié donc comme terme. "Devinons", c'est "chiant", moins accrocheur, moins violent.
> Ces actes sont révoltants, je suis pour choquer par des images, des mots etc...ceux qui aiment les animaux se doutent bien que ce terme est utilisé au second degré et que la vidéo est réalisée par quelqu'un qui en a marre de voir cette injustice.


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Bravo Flora pour cette superbe vidéo   :Embarrassment: k:  .

----------


## Juliette109

Alors moi je trouve le "jouons "génial de Flora, parce que ça montre que les humains prenne ça à la légère comme un jeu, que ce n'est "qu'un" jeu comme dit l'expression, quand on le prends au bon degré ça colle bien avec la vidéo ça provoque et ça rends la vidéo orginal. Comme tu l'as dit, tu n'avais pas fait la vidéo en vue du concours, alors fait-en une (enfin si tu veux) pour le concours !
Chupachup  j'ai vu ta vidéo c'est trop vrai. Et c'est horrible. Pour les âmes sensibles, ça poigne autant ou presque mais c'est moins violent.

Juste 2 petit bémol des 2 vidéos : vous ne parlez que de l'abandon, certes c'est un acte odieux, mais il n'y a pas "que" ça : la torture des abbatoirs, des chats et des chiens en Chine, du trafic de peau, des ours polairs qui disparaissent, ou encore des animaleries pe srupuleuses ... on peut pas parler de tout parce c'est malheureusement trop long à énumérer. Vous pourriez en toucher un mot dans vos vidéos, sans que ça rajoute 10 minutes, non ?
2eme bémol : dans vos vidéos, on ne voit presque (ou que, je ne sais plus) des chiens : ils subissent énormément, mais il ne faut pas oublier chat, chevaux, NACS, et les animaux sauvages : eux aussi sont victimes de la cruautée de l'homme !

Je ne veux pas être méchante, hein, il faut plus prendre mon message pour une "remarque concstructive" qu'une critique de quelqu'un qui n'a même pas fait de vidéo ! 
En soulignant que vos deux vidéos sont très bien

----------


## Juliette109

Au fait droit de diffuser pour les 2 vidéos présentes ?

----------


## miwako

c'est vrai que la vidéo officielle de rescue est vraiment excelente, et pas facile a concurencer...! je pense que pour representer le forum il faut quelque chose d'un peu moins trash que ta vidéo flora (bien que je la trouve géniale tu le sais, et bien qu'elle ne soit pas SI trash que ca d'apres moi!)
Je pense que le forum a besoin d'une image plutot positive, certe on touche a une réalité dure a regarder en face, genante pour certains, mais il ne faut pas en rajouter en véhiculant une image trop dure.... il ne faut pas que les gens s'imaginent qu'en venant sur rescue, ils vont etre confrontés a des choses affreuses, qui vont les gener et les culpabiliser... meme si tous ceux qui sont dans la PA savent tres bien tout ca, et comprennent qu'on ne prenne pas de gants. les gens normaux ne veulent pas qu'on leur envoie ca en pleine face...
je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je ne me connecte jamais sur rescue avec la joie au coeur. heureusement qu'il s'y passe aussi des histoires géniales. 

il faut que les gens sachent ce qui se passe (car beaucoup l'ignorent ou se voilent la face), et qu'ils sachent surtout qu'ils peuvent faire quelque chose de concret...
des avant apres, c'est une tres bonne idée caroline!!

@ chupachup : je trouve ta vidéo tres chouette, le seul truc c'est qu'elle ne touche qu'a un aspect bien particulier de la PA. en effet il faut en parler mais "il me semble" que le theme de rescue c'est plutot le probleme de l'abandon - ou plutot la promotion de l'adoption!

@ juliette : en effet ne parler que des abandons c'est un peu réducteur, mais apres ca dépend de ce à quoi va servir cette vidéo : a sensibiliser les gens a la protection animale? dans ce cas oui, il faut parler des abattoirs, de la fourrure, des mauvais traitements, des elevages en batterie, des animaleries.... mais si elle doit servir a faire venir des particuliers sur rescue en vue de sauver un toutou, un minou ou autre poilu (ou non poilu  ) peut etre qu'il vaut mieux en rester aux abandons?
par contre c'est vrai qu'il faut representer les nac, chats, chevaux... c'etait fait sur la vidéo officielle et je trouve ca super!

----------


## Dunkat

Je propose ma video que je viens de faire ! J'y est passé du temps . Le suel bémol je n'arrive pas a mettre la video sur youtu*e a cause de son type ...
.
Donc j'espere que vous la verrez. Et donnez-moi votre avis

----------


## Gand

Pour moi, 

Dans toute les vidéos que l on voit, qui nous font bien pleurer. 

  - On a pas du tout envie de mettre un pied dans un refuge
  - On a pas du tout envie de confier un animal à une asso parce qu'on est officiellement un criminel.
Allez hop dans les bois, ni vu ni connu. 

Pour moi rescue, c'est de l'entraide. de l'espoir. de l amour des animaux. éducation. 

Si on organise un brainstorm (déformation pro dsl) on verra bien. Chacun donne trois mots.

Si on veut attirer de nouveaux membres il faut une perspective d'avenir. Personne n'a envie de s'engager dans un combat perdu d'avance.  

Ce site est un message de vie pas de mort.  Je crois aux valeurs de l'éducation pas à celles de la persécution

----------


## caroline94

> Je propose ma video que je viens de faire ! J'y est passé du temps . Le suel bémol je n'arrive pas a mettre la video sur youtu*e a cause de son type ...
> .
> Donc j'espere que vous la verrez. Et donnez-moi votre avis


Elle est où ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Je suis d'accord avec toi gruik gruik mais la plupat des gens n'intellectualisent pas tout comme toi et ne vont pas spécialement cogiter sur le pourquoi du comment après avoir visionné une vidéo de ce type. Enfin, ce n'est que mon point de vue !


Quand on regarde une vidéo on n'intellectualisent pas au premier abord
çà passe et on a envie de la revoir
Ou çà ne passe pas  :hein2: 
Gand j'aurais aimé écrire ce que tu as écrit   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Mao

J'ai mis la photo de one voice sur l'euthanasie des minous sur notre forum et on a eu droit à des cris d'horreurs par certains!!
La vidéo est prenante et elle dit bien les choses.
Je sais que si je la passe, on reprochera le malheureux chien dans le sac plastique.
Personnellement, l'interpellation "jouons" ne me choque pas, c'est une forme que les anglo saxons utilisent plus que nous, et ils obtiennent plus de résultats.
"Le poids des mots, le choc des photos", n'est ce pas? Hélas toujours un moyen de faire prendre conscience qui porte ses fruits.
J'ai passé sur notre forum et mon blog le lien de la video de Rescue, elle est si parlante, faire prendre conscience encore et encore pour que la souffrance puisse enfin cesser un jour.
Amitié et Lumière!
Mao

----------


## VictoriaLou54

Je boss sur la mienne.  

Petite question, comment enregistrer les vidéos sur son ordi pour les mettre sur portable ??

----------


## Buterfly

Mais j'me demande. La video recherchée, c'est plus une video qui parle du pb de fond ou on en vient à RESCUE sur la fin, ou une video qui presente un peu plus RESCUE personellement ? (tout en parlant du pb de fond).

Suis je claire ?

----------


## EmyAnim

Moi aussi, une question: la musique peut-elle ne pas être libre de droits ? Si on précise l'auteur et le titre de la chanson, c'est bon?

----------


## Tisouen

> Personne voit ma vidéo ??


Si mais je n'accroche pas du tout. 
La musique colle au début ok mais pas après, le texte est écris en langage familier ça fait pas sérieux. Les images sont bien par contre. 

Et la ton message s'adresse à ceux qui ont pris un chiot et qui l'abandonne pour partir en vacances mais bon y a pas que ce cas de figure donc c'est pas assez général je pense.

----------


## Tisouen

Pour celle de Flora j'aime bien la musique, les images et le rythme. Par contre comme les autres le mot jouons n'est pas forcément tout publique puisqu'il faut saisir le second degré.

----------


## Juliette109

Miwako, tu n'as pas tort. 
Effectivement, il faut mettre du positif. Et sensibiliser les gens en leur donnant quand même l'envie d'aller sur RESCUE.
Genre, dans une vidéo on pourrait mettre au début des images de chiens et chats derrières les barreaux d'une S.P.A, de chevaux défiguré par l'abbatoir, de NACS retrouver dans des cartons dans la rue, de peaux de chats, d'un animal sauvage dans la cage d'un zoo, d'un blanchon (bébé phoque) mort pour sa fourrure. Il ne faudrait pas que les images soient trop trash, juste ce qu'il faut. Avec une musique triste mais pas trop. Mais après un message s'afficherai, genre : "on ne peut pas laisser faire ça !!! Heureusement qu'il y a ..." et là on verrai défilé des images de chiens sortant du refuge avec un nouveau foyer, d'un enfant jouant avec ses chats et ses chiens, d'un  animal sauvage qui se fait relâché, etc, le tout avec une musique entraînante et à la fin le message (du genre) : "nous, on est là pour ça !" et puis on verrait le logo de RESCUE et la phrase : sauvez les".
Et puis ce serait fini.

Mais ce n'est que mon avis certaines personnes ont sans doute de meilleures idées que moi. Moi je ferais ça si je faisais une vidéo, j'aimerais bien mais je sais pas somment faire une vidéo  .

----------


## Mao

Chupachup,
 je trouve ta video tres interessante pour sensibiliser un public jeunes, à passer sur des blogs ou des sites qui ont un public 12-25, voire 30. Responsabiliser, et le langage familier passera, langage de tous les jours.
J'ai vu ton age, tu devrais trouver des places pour faire passer le message.. la dernière page qui amène à rescue, c'est du ressort de Kitty et des admins du site mais un lien en plus pour faire connaître..peut etre?
Sensibiliser ceux qui sont de futurs adoptants pour longemps ca me semble très important et ta video va bien dans ce sens, elle secoue les mentalités du on verra demain, on se fait un cadeau..
Plein de Lumière!
Mao

----------


## Fédorah

J'ai beau regardé la vidéo pour la (x)ième fois, avec ou sans musique, j'ai toujours les larmes aux yeux. 
Moi non plus au début je ne comprenais pas le choix du mot " jeu " mais maintenant je l'accepte, pour tous
ces super animaux innocents dont le sort ne dépend plus que .... d'un jeu de hasard en fait. 
Quand à la formule " ne rejoignez pas le clan des tueurs " elle m'a de suite séduite car je pense que bien des maîtres sont convaincus qu'en abandonnant leur animal en refuge il vont obligatoirement lui offrir une deuxième chance et il repartent la conscience en paix, sûr d'avoir fait ce qu'il fallait !!! et bien non,  à cette de loterie là c'est une vie qui est en jeu !!!! et il faut le faire savoir !!
Bravo Flo pour ce que tu fais

----------


## flora67

> Juste 2 petit bémol des 2 vidéos : vous ne parlez que de l'abandon, certes c'est un acte odieux, mais il n'y a pas "que" ça : la torture des abbatoirs, des chats et des chiens en Chine, du trafic de peau, des ours polairs qui disparaissent, ou encore des animaleries pe srupuleuses ... on peut pas parler de tout parce c'est malheureusement trop long à énumérer. Vous pourriez en toucher un mot dans vos vidéos, sans que ça rajoute 10 minutes, non ?
> 2eme bémol : dans vos vidéos, on ne voit presque (ou que, je ne sais plus) des chiens : ils subissent énormément, mais il ne faut pas oublier chat, chevaux, NACS, et les animaux sauvages : eux aussi sont victimes de la cruautée de l'homme !
> 
> Je ne veux pas être méchante, hein, il faut plus prendre mon message pour une "remarque concstructive" qu'une critique de quelqu'un qui n'a même pas fait de vidéo ! 
> En soulignant que vos deux vidéos sont très bien


C'est constructif, Juliette, t'en fais pas  
Encore une fois, je n'avais pas fait cette vidéo dans l'esprit de la page d'accueil, ptêt bien que j'en referai une ( bon, ça m'a pris 3h ) pour le concours, un peu moins violente ( mais en gardant l'esprit, c'est mon âme après tout )




> Au fait droit de diffuser pour les 2 vidéos présentes ?


 Pour la mienne, aucun souci  




> Je boss sur la mienne.  
> 
> Petite question, comment enregistrer les vidéos sur son ordi pour les mettre sur portable ??


Tu les enregistres, les convertis ( avec type Media Convert, gratuit et hyper simple ) en mp4 et les envoies par Bluetooth sur ton tel  
MP moi si problème
PS je vais faire la même chose  




> Moi aussi, une question: la musique peut-elle ne pas être libre de droits ? Si on précise l'auteur et le titre de la chanson, c'est bon?


Non, il faut se renseigner. La mienne, par exemple, est soumise à des droits d'auteur dans son intégralité, mais je n'ai pris qu'un extrait. il faut te renseigner avant.




> J'ai beau regardé la vidéo pour la (x)ième fois, avec ou sans musique, j'ai toujours les larmes aux yeux. 
> Moi non plus au début je ne comprenais pas le choix du mot " jeu " mais maintenant je l'accepte, pour tous
> ces super animaux innocents dont le sort ne dépend plus que .... d'un jeu de hasard en fait. 
> Quand à la formule " ne rejoignez pas le clan des tueurs " elle m'a de suite séduite car je pense que bien des maîtres sont convaincus qu'en abandonnant leur animal en refuge il vont obligatoirement lui offrir une deuxième chance et il repartent la conscience en paix, sûr d'avoir fait ce qu'il fallait !!! et bien non,  à cette de loterie là c'est une vie qui est en jeu !!!! et il faut le faire savoir !!
> Bravo Flo pour ce que tu fais


C'est ma maman  
Merci

----------


## ShibaTinkerBell

Je pense qu'il va falloir que j'aille faire un stock de Kleenex. Pour les deux vidéos j'ai pleuré comme une madeleine. Quand est-ce qu'enfin les hommes ouvrirons les yeux sur la misère de nos amours à poils, à plumes et à écailles ?

----------


## Dunkat

Je n'avais pas réussi a mettre ma vidéo ...
Donc voila c'est mon 1er montage vidéo je n'ai que 13 Ans donc je ne suis pas une super Doué  
Merci de me donnez vos aivz ! en esperant quelle vous plaira  

La voici 

*Edité par FLora67 à la demande de Manonbasket.
Malheureusement elle n'a pas l'accord d'une association qui ne souhaitait pas figurer dessus.
D'où l'importance de bien se renseigner avant *

----------


## Dunkat

J'ai oublié de dire je participe donc au concours

----------


## FIADONE

> J'ai oublié de dire je participe donc au concours



Très bon début Manon !!
Merci pour ce super montage, pour une première, un grand bravo !!

----------


## Buterfly

> Donc voila c'est mon 1er montage vidéo je n'ai que 13 Ans donc je ne suis pas une super Doué


Ba non c'est bien, simple mais efficace

----------


## Dunkat

> Envoyé par manonbasket
> 
> J'ai oublié de dire je participe donc au concours 
> 
> 
> 
> Très bon début Manon !!
> Merci pour ce super montage, pour une première, un grand bravo !!





> Donc voila c'est mon 1er montage vidéo je n'ai que 13 Ans donc je ne suis pas une super Doué 
> 
> 
> Ba non c'est bien, simple mais efficace


Merci beaucoup. Si vous avez des conseils pour que j'améliore ma vidéo ? 
Ps: je n'ai pas cherché des photos de qualité mais des photos de vérités. Humhum compliqué la phrase

----------


## Buterfly

Perso le seul truc qui m'a interpellée, c'est que tu utilises les photos des animaux des membres.

Bon après, pour des gens exterieurs c'est pas grave, ils savent pas, mais moi tout le long de la video j'me suis dit "oh, le chien de bidule, oh, le chat de machin"  

Perso j'aurai été piocher dans Les adoptés, Les adoptions, Ils n'ont pas eu de chance.. mais pas dans la galerie photos.

Mais bon, ça change rien au truc.

----------


## Dunkat

Oui, mais j'ai demander a un moderateur ou je pouvais prendre les photos et l'on m'a dis que les photos du forums je pouvaient les prendre car  si elles y sont c'est que nous pouvons les utilisé  
Mais si je connaissais un site ou je puisse prendre des photos je les aurais prises (et je peut toujours refaire le montage, ca ne prendra pas trop de temps)
Sinon, j'ouvre un sujet en demandant aux personnes de m'envoyé leurs photos et je donne le thème nan ?

----------


## Dunkat

Buterfly je vient de comprendre ta phrase  
Oui, j'ai pris quelques photo dans galeries photos mais pas toutes ... 
Je vais allez voir dans les adoptés et ouvrir un sujet comme je l'ai dit ci-dessous pour demander les photos (je dois placer le sujet dans galerie photos ?)

----------


## Buterfly

Heu ouvrir un sujet pour qu'on te donne des photos, j'suis pas sure que ce soit une bonne idée   . Tu parcoures les sujets et tu prend les photos que tu souhaite  

Mais comme je t'ai dit c'est pas grave hein, quand on connait pas les animaux en question ça fait rien.
ça m'a juste fait reagir, rien de plus

----------


## hécate9260

Très jolie, cela donne envie de se rendre sur le site et de s'interresser plus aux histoires de certains;

----------


## flora67

Oooh sur la vidéo y'a mon Oscar   :kao3:

----------


## Mao

Elle est super ta video.. elle ne heurte personne, elle est simple, elle parle .
Et j'ai trouvé les phrases avec les lettres de Rescue géniales.
Je peux la mettre sur notre forum? A la rubrique des 4 pattes
Plein de Lumière!
Mao

----------


## kimkamaouss

> J'ai eu des frissons en regardant ta vidéo même sans le son par contre je trouve ausssi que le "jouons" me dérange mais bon il faut dire que quand ça touche ce sujet, je n'ai pas beaucoup d'humour. En tout ca bravo quand même, je n'en aurais pas fait autant.


Je suis assez d'accord, j'attendais une conclusion du genre "leur vie n'est pas un jeu !", mais non... et ça manque, parce que du coup, le "jouons" du début est un peu déplacé.

Ceci dit, ça ne m'empêche pas de trouver cette vidéo magnifique, à la fois poignante et touchante, ce qui la rend très efficace pour passer le message. 
Chapeau pour le concept de la vidéo. J'aime beaucoup cette façon de faire comprendre 'sans chichi', mais sans trop. 
Les vidéos qui utilisent le mode 'choc' sont rarement aussi adroites, et tombent dans le trop trash. Un grand bravo à toi ! 

Bon, je passe sur certains détails qui, un peu améliorés, auraient rendus cette vidéo encore plus imparable. J'avoue, je suis un peu déçue de lire que tu ne peux plus rien changer. lol. 
Mais si jamais tu décides de prendre le temps de la refaire, libre à toi de me sonner, si jamais mon avis t'intéresse.

----------


## valyelea

je trouve la derniere videos trés mignonne et trés bien faite pour quelqu'un de si jeune
j'ais aimé la premiere trés percutante
la deuxieme non
quant au commentaire pour les photos prisent a tel ou tel endroit sur rescue ,je le trouve inutile

----------


## Anaïs

j'ai bien précisé photo avec autorisations quand même.

c'est pas le tout de faire une vidéo pour au final avoir dans 3 mois si on sélectionne la vidéo quelqu'un qui vient râler en disant "ça va pas du tout c'est mes photos dedans je vous interdis de les utiliser"   ::

----------


## Buterfly

> la deuxieme non
> quant au commentaire pour les photos prisent a tel ou tel endroit sur rescue ,je le trouve inutile


C'est sur que ton commentaire à toi ou tu dis que tu n'aimes pas est très utile.

----------


## clairette57

Je ne connaissais pas l'existence de cette vidéo( celle qu'on trouve en début de page) elle est vraiment très belle et émouvante...
Des images, et surtout un texte très émouvant ...

----------


## clairette57

flora67, je me suis d'abord dit en entendant ta vidéo "ahh encore cette musique" (on l'entend de plus en plus, tv, pub, film...) mais elle va vraiment très bien avec ta vidéo ... A chaque photo d'animaux, je ne souhaitais qu'une chose lire "adopté/e", parfois ça m'a fais un réel choc en lisant leur triste fin ....
C'est parfois dur, mais ca ne reflète que ce que n'importe qui peut voir, si il le veut vraiment
Bravo .

----------


## Dunkat

> Très jolie, cela donne envie de se rendre sur le site et de s'interresser plus aux histoires de certains;


MERCI BEAUCOUP  




> j'ai bien précisé photo avec autorisations quand même.
> 
> c'est pas le tout de faire une vidéo pour au final avoir dans 3 mois si on sélectionne la vidéo quelqu'un qui vient râler en disant "ça va pas du tout c'est mes photos dedans je vous interdis de les utiliser"


KILLY pas de problèmes je me rapelle ou j'ai prise les photos alors je demanderais toutes les autorisations  





> Oooh sur la vidéo y'a mon Oscar


  Est-ce ton autorisation pour le mettre dans la video ?  




> Elle est super ta video.. elle ne heurte personne, elle est simple, elle parle .
> Et j'ai trouvé les phrases avec les lettres de Rescue géniales.
> Je peux la mettre sur notre forum? A la rubrique des 4 pattes
> Plein de Lumière!
> Mao


Merci beaucoup.    Aucun soucis tu peux la diffuser ! 




> je trouve la derniere videos trés mignonne et trés bien faite pour quelqu'un de si jeune
> j'ais aimé la premiere trés percutante
> la deuxieme non
> quant au commentaire pour les photos prisent a tel ou tel endroit sur rescue ,je le trouve inutile


Merci beaucoup

----------


## flora67

C'est vrai que ma vidéo est trop cynique pour représenter Rescue en page d'accueil, à la réflexion...

Killy, si je refais une vidéo, qu'est ce que tu souhaiterais voir dedans?? 

Juste la condamnation de l'abandon / promotion de l'adoption, ou un passage sur la maltraitance, cruauté ( fourrure, abattoirs, vivisection, cosméto etc... ) ??   :hein2:

----------


## miwako

manon je trouve ta vidéo vraiment super! toute simple mais efficace. le petit plus de la vidéo de flora c'est son originalité mais la tienne est bien pour le site, pas trop négative, et puis il y a vraiment toute sorte d'animaux représentés  (le p'tit cochon est troop mimi ^^)
moi aussi je trouve génial ce que tu as fait a la fin avec les lettres de rescue. si jamais tu décide de changer des choses sur le conseil des autres, ca il faut absolument le garder 
la musique colle bien, et le rythme des images va bien avec, vraiment ta vidéo est super je trouve! son seul "défaut" c'est qu'elle est vraiment classique! mais ca n'est pas forcément un défaut...

----------


## Anaïs

ben je pense que si c'est pour promouvoir RESCUE, vaut mieux s'axer sur la partie adoptions/abandons/euthanasie, qui est quand même le but premier du forum.

si on ratisse trop dans tous les sens je crains que ça perde le spectateur en route   ::

----------


## flora67

Pas faux.

Je pense la refaire. Mais en gardant la musique et les "adopté","tué", et en ôtant les mots "jeu" et "tueurs" qui choque apparemment    :grattgratt:

----------


## Dunkat

> manon je trouve ta vidéo vraiment super! toute simple mais efficace. le petit plus de la vidéo de flora c'est son originalité mais la tienne est bien pour le site, pas trop négative, et puis il y a vraiment toute sorte d'animaux représentés (le p'tit cochon est troop mimi ^^)
> moi aussi je trouve génial ce que tu as fait a la fin avec les lettres de rescue. si jamais tu décide de changer des choses sur le conseil des autres, ca il faut absolument le garder 
> la musique colle bien, et le rythme des images va bien avec, vraiment ta vidéo est super je trouve! son seul "défaut" c'est qu'elle est vraiment classique! mais ca n'est pas forcément un défaut...


Merci beaucoup   ! Ouai je sais un peu trop classique mais a ce jour je n'avais pas beaucoup d'imagination

----------


## Rat'tatouille

je viens de regarder la vidéo de la page d'accueil et elle est vraiment touchante ...  :Smile: 
j'ai hate de voir les autres vidéos aussi 

j'avais une question à propos de la vidéo ... est ce qu'on peut diffuser le lien, comme par exemple sur facebook ? 
histoire de toucher un autre type de public qui n'est jamais présent sur des forums animaliers ...

----------


## valyelea

je n'aime pas la deuxiéme car comme il à été dit sur un post plus haut ca ne traite que d'un seul suget,achat d'un chien devenu encombrant donc abandon
c'est le cas le plus courant ,de plus j'ais le droit de ne pas aimer,je deteste la couleur rose si vous voulez je ferais un post pour vous dire pourquoi !
quant à l'utilisation des photos je me doutais bien qu'il y avait eu autorisation,d'ou le commentaire inutile

----------


## Nad19

J'ai beaucoup aimé la vidéo de Flora, tres pertinente je trouve, tres accrocheur, les mots joué ne m'ont pas choqué, je l'ai mise sur mon blog.

----------


## Ticlown744

Ta vidéo Flora ma touché d'un coup sec. C'est super bouleversant , tellement vrai , malheureusement.

Je suis en cours de réalisation de la mienne, j'espère vite la finir !

----------


## loïse

Flora, j'ai adoré ta vidéo, elle est percutante mais pas trash, la musique m'a fait monté en pression et heureusement que la boite de mouchoirs était à côté, sinon mon chat aurait pris une douche!   Elle reflète vraiment la réalité! 
Pour la deuxième, je n'ai pas trop accroché. Je la trouve aussi trop "limitée". Je veux dire qu'elle n'est pas assez générale dans les circonstances d'abandons, et donc pour moi, elle ne touchera qu'un public restreint. Par contre elle pourrait servir à mettre en garde les gens en période de fête, pour leur faire prendre conscience qu'il ne faut pas offrir un animal comme "cadeau", qu'il faut prendre en compte la suite, que ce n'est pas une "peluche"... 
Manon, je troue ta vidéo super!Elle est simple, mais efficace!Je trouve qu'elle donne envie de se renseigner sur ces animaux qui n'ont pas eu de chance.Elle s'adresse à tout le monde et fait monter une petite larme à l'il.Et puis le gros plus, à mon gout, c'est qu'on voit passer toute sorte d'animaux (chats, chien, furets, rat, cochon...), ce qui montre aux gens qu'il n'y a pas que les chats et chiens qui sont concernés par les abandons, et je trouve qu'on ne parle pas assez des NAC qui sont abandonnés. Enfin, je sais que quand j'ai commencé à adopter des rats, je ne savais pas à quel point il y en avait à adopter suite à des abandons et même si je ne suiis pas très douée, je pense que je ne suis pas la seule dans ce cas, enfin j'espère...

----------


## Buterfly

> je n'aime pas la deuxiéme car comme il à été dit sur un post plus haut ca ne traite que d'un seul suget,achat d'un chien devenu encombrant donc abandon
> c'est le cas le plus courant ,de plus j'ais le droit de ne pas aimer,je deteste la couleur rose si vous voulez je ferais un post pour vous dire pourquoi !
> quant à l'utilisation des photos je me doutais bien qu'il y avait eu autorisation,d'ou le commentaire inutile


J'ai critiqué ta reponse moi ? non, c'est toi qui vient dire que mon commentaire est inutile, alors que je pense encore avoir le droit de dire ce que je pense. Surtout que si tu avais bien lu mon opinion j'ai dis que ça n'avait pas d'importance son choix des photos, ça m'avait juste interpelée.

Donc tu va arreter de dire que mon commentaire est inutile, chacun a le droit de dire ce qu'il pense.
Sujet clos pour moi ici, j'ai pas envie de pourir le post.

----------


## Colibri72

Flora, j'adhère totalement à ta vidéo ! 
La musique va parfaitement, le texte est judicieux et l'idée originale.

Ça choque, ça va très vite ... La vidéo ne laisse pas le choix : on est obligé de "jouer".  On se sent totalement impliqué, presque coupable de n'avoir rien fait. 

Le mot jouons est parfait. Ça dénonce ceux qui prenne ça à la légère ... "Tu ne trouves pas ça grave, toi ? OK, alors on va faire un jeu ...". C'est ironique, la vidéo se met à la hauteur de la stupidité de certains.

L'effet de rapidité ne laisse pas le temps à la personne de "répondre" et on "stresse" à chaque image car on ne connais pas son sort. Et ça ne s'arrête pas !!

De plus le terme "tué" plutôt que "mort" montre bien qu'il y a un coupable ...

 ::  

Mon idée serait de rajouter à la fin, une phrase du style "Vous pouvez modifier les règles du jeu ... sauvez-les : RESCUE ". Bref, quelque chose qui montre qu'au début on ne peux rien y faire : ils sont morts mais qu'à la fin, il est encore temps de faire quelque chose pour les restant.

----------


## Colibri72

Je met également ma vidéo :

[flash=425,350:1ssx8v5u]http://www.youtube.com/v/r0NwFjDQlq0[/flash:1ssx8v5u]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0NwFjDQlq0

J'en avais fais une ici : http://rescue.forumactif.com/videos-de- ... 241474.htm
Mais j'ai préféré la modifier (en l'écourtant notamment).

Toutes critiques sont les bienvenues. 
Je ne serais nullement déçue si elle ne convient pas    ::  
Je ne l'avais pas créée pour ce concours à la base.

----------


## EmyAnim

ah ben les voilà les poils (les miens  ) qui se hérissent... l'accumulation de photos (très bien choisies en plus) ajoute encore à l'émotion... Perso, sans essayer de rentrer dans les détails techniques, c'est la vidéo qui m'a le plus touchée au coeur. C'est probablement à cause (ou grâce?) aux regards de ces chiens, qui me transpercent, mais c'est aussi parce que je connais ce regard pour le voir régulièrement en tant que bénévole en refuge. Est-ce que ça aurait le même impact sur des gens extérieurs à la cause animale... ? Je doute qu'il y en ai sur Rescue, mais faudrait faire un "plan marketing"  pour cibler les "non-initiés"  En tout cas essayer de capter ce qui les touche, et d'ailleurs je pense qu'un regard de chien tel qu'il y en a dans la vidéo touche presque plus qu'une photo "trash". 

Un seul bémol: sauf erreur, y pô d'chats...

----------

Oh il y a la photo de ma Lilou dans la vidéo de Colibri!

Autant je me suis retenue de verser quelques larmes en regardant des vidéos, autant la tienne là elle m'a clouée..    ::

----------


## Urpi

> ah ben les voilà les poils (les miens  ) qui se hérissent... l'accumulation de photos (très bien choisies en plus) ajoute encore à l'émotion... Perso, sans essayer de rentrer dans les détails techniques, c'est la vidéo qui m'a le plus touchée au coeur. C'est probablement à cause (ou grâce?) aux regards de ces chiens, qui me transpercent, mais c'est aussi parce que je connais ce regard pour le voir régulièrement en tant que bénévole en refuge. Est-ce que ça aurait le même impact sur des gens extérieurs à la cause animale... ? Je doute qu'il y en ai sur Rescue, mais faudrait faire un "plan marketing"  pour cibler les "non-initiés"  En tout cas essayer de capter ce qui les touche, et d'ailleurs je pense qu'un regard de chien tel qu'il y en a dans la vidéo touche presque plus qu'une photo "trash". 
> 
> Un seul bémol: sauf erreur, y pô d'chats...


 ,  merci pour cette video, c tres touchant,  et bien vrai

----------


## Dunkat

> Manon, je troue ta vidéo super!Elle est simple, mais efficace!Je trouve qu'elle donne envie de se renseigner sur ces animaux qui n'ont pas eu de chance.Elle s'adresse à tout le monde et fait monter une petite larme à l'il.Et puis le gros plus, à mon gout, c'est qu'on voit passer toute sorte d'animaux (chats, chien, furets, rat, cochon...), ce qui montre aux gens qu'il n'y a pas que les chats et chiens qui sont concernés par les abandons, et je trouve qu'on ne parle pas assez des NAC qui sont abandonnés.


Merci beaucoup Loïse

----------


## chupachup

j'aime beaucoup colibri

----------


## Colibri72

:merci: 

Pas de chats, en effet je savais que ça allait poser problème mais c'est un choix. Je n'ai pas vraiment réussit à trouver des photos qui me plaisent ...

----------


## Fanfan66

> Je n'avais pas réussi a mettre ma vidéo ...
> Donc voila c'est mon 1er montage vidéo je n'ai que 13 Ans donc je ne suis pas une super Doué 
> Merci de me donnez vos aivz ! en esperant quelle vous plaira 
> 
> La voici 
> *********


Bravo ma fille

----------


## pantitia

idem, il n'y a que des chiens, c'est vraiment dommage..pas de chats, pas d'autres animaux..
mais elle est magnifique, elle prend vraiment aux tripes..
en fait ce sont 2 vidéos complètement différentes qui je pense ont leur place à des moments donnés ou sur des opérations bien spéciales.. 

en tout cas bravo!! on peut la diffuser la tienne aussi Colibri?

----------


## Colibri72

Oui bien sûr DIFFUSION !!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Buterfly

Mais vous avez demandé à tous les auteurs si c'etait OK pour prendre les photos ?

Parce que j'me dis, pour les photos de chiens euthas, c'est pas evident quand même. ?

----------


## Colibri72

> Mais vous avez demandé à tous les auteurs si c'etait OK pour prendre les photos ?
> 
> Parce que j'me dis, pour les photos de chiens euthas, c'est pas evident quand même. ?


Les chiens de ma vidéo n'ont pas été euthanasié (peut-être un ?). La plupart sont encore à l'adoption.

----------


## VictoriaLou54

Colibri ta vidéo vient de me scotcher ! La chaire de poule...  

Apparement il n'y a pas que pour les bannières que tu excelles !

----------


## milytackle

elles sont très belles vos video!
 :merci:

----------


## flora67

> Mais vous avez demandé à tous les auteurs si c'etait OK pour prendre les photos ?
> 
> Parce que j'me dis, pour les photos de chiens euthas, c'est pas evident quand même. ?


Pour ma part dans Les adoptés je n'ai pris que des posts où les adoptants donnaient des nouvelles post-adoption, et donc, cautionnaient la diffusion sans quoi ils auraient demandé la fermeture du post ( par exemple la photo de la dogo avec la famille au tout début de la vidéo, c'est une photo donnée par les adoptants )

Pour les euthas, je sais en tant que modo les autorisations données par certains auteurs de diffusion et je n'ai pris qu'eux.
Et sinon, certains chiens / chats de ma vidéos sont morts différemment qu'euthas ( mort naturelle, tué par d'autres chiens, maladie... )

J'encourage les autres auteurs de vidéos à demander à l'auteur d'un post / un modo si cela ne pose pas de souci avant de se servir dans les Hommages / N'ont pas eu de chance

----------


## valyelea

relisez votre post mme moderateur buterfly, moi je n'ais fait que emettre mon opinion
je vous trouve bien susceptible   ::  
bref ceci n'etant pas le sujet,j'espere que nous verrons de trés jolies videos

----------


## MARATHONMAN

J'ai du mal a regarder celle de Colibri Le son saute très souvent  :hein2:  :hein2:

----------


## woofi

J'avais déjà vus les vidéos de colibri et flora et je les adorent toutes les 2 !
Elles sont différents mais les 2 me perturbent et me donnent la chair de poule    ::   ::

----------


## Psychotyk

Je pense faire une vidéo... Sauf que j'sais pas comment faire, faut que j'me creuse la tête xD Lol

Sinon, je voulais savoir, c'est jusque quand le concours? Que j'ai le temps de la faire...

----------


## Buterfly

> le concours sera ouvert jusque fin octobre.

----------


## Psychotyk

Parfait merci  :Smile:  Je vais voir pour trouver comment faire et j'essaierai de faire quelque chose de potable ^^

----------


## VictoriaLou54

> Envoyé par M@R!N
> 
> Je boss sur la mienne. 
> 
> Petite question, comment enregistrer les vidéos sur son ordi pour les mettre sur portable ?? 
> 
> 
> Tu les enregistres, les convertis ( avec type Media Convert, gratuit et hyper simple ) en mp4 et les envoies par Bluetooth sur ton tel 
> MP moi si problème
> PS je vais faire la même chose


En fait j'ai trouvé plus simple. Vidéos ajoutés aux favoris sur Youtue (illimité sur mon portable).  
Et sa prend moins de place !

----------


## valyelea

colibri votre vidéo est vraiment trés touchante!
tout les regards de ces pauvres amours!!   ::

----------


## Atypika

super longue à charger celle de Colibri, c'est dommage

----------


## Lady59

Flora j'ai carrément accroché a ta vidéo qui est direct mais réel!
Manon je n'arrive malheureusement pas a voir entierement ta vidéo qui me parait deja génial
Colibri, je craque pour ta vidéo le "Je m'en vais" a un moment m'a tuée! MAGNIFIQUE.

J'essayerai dans faire une dans les prochains jours mais je ne sais pas ou prendre les photos..

----------


## platone

flora ta vidéo ma tué aussi    ::   ::   ::  
très touché...

----------


## toutouill3

Colibri j'aime beaucoup, ca m'a beaucoup touché, j'en ai eu les larmes aux yeux ...

----------


## mely3969

jadore ta video colibri mais ca serais bien que les NACs et chats soient representés 
je pense dailleurs que niveau euta le chat est bien plus touché que le chien et on voit peu de mobilisation niveau video pour les chats

dailleurs cest ce que japprecie dans la video de la page d'acceuil , on y vois plusieurs animaux . 
ca manque dans les votre .

----------

Voici mes 2 vidéos préférées :

Manonbasket : qui reflète bien la triste réalité... Pour un  coup d'essai, chapeau !

Colibri 72 : pour le choix de ses photos et la musique parfaitement adaptée !

En tout cas elles prennent aux tripes.

----------


## denpasar

oulalala colibri ta vidéo

----------


## freddy76

Je ne serai pas originale mais les deux spots m'ont fait pleurer.
Tant de mauvais souvenirs me reviennent en les visionnants.
J'espère qu'elles feront réagir les bourreaux.

----------


## torpyl

manon , ta video est très bien , je ne saurait en faire autant !!  

colibri , j'en suis toute chambouler , et c'est but !!! c'est très touchant , tu a puiser , de magnifique photos

----------


## boubouille

c'est bien mignon tout ça mais c'est qui qui paye les mouchoirs?   :kao7: 
 :jesors:

----------


## Buterfly

Bon j'ai tenté quelque chose, mais j'suis partie dans le très doux 
C'est plutot simple et y a rien d'innovant mais bon. Pour la 1ere partie j'ai choisi des histoires qui ont marqué je pense, avec que des animaux adoptés via RESCUE.
La 2eme partie j'suis pas partie dans le TUE, eutha, bouh. Mais plus dans des histoires touchantes, d'animaux recuperés dans des sales etats mais qui n'ont pas survecus. Bon j'ai quand meme mis 1 cas d'eutha, mais bon je trouve que c'est pas evident à traiter, meme pour recuperer des photos je trouve, donc je suis partie sur un autre truc. Puis dernière partie, ba il reste encore plein d'animaux a sauver donc faut continuer quoi 

C'est simple, mais j'y ai mis tout mon coeur 

[flash=425,350:vj7ju878]http://www.youtube.com/v/gH0E2owC-io[/flash:vj7ju878]

----------

Qu'est-ce que c'est poignant vos vidéos alors !!   Je sens que la vente des Kleenex va être sacrément en hausse !!   Toutes aussi bien faites les unes que les autres... j'ai l'impression que ce post va provoquer pas mal de dégâts des eaux...

 Bravo et merci pour nos amis à poils et à plumes...

----------


## flora67

But :

----------


## loïse

Buterfly, j'ai adoré ta vidéo!! en plus il y a un de mes bébés en accueil...

----------


## SMARTIES76

elle est très bien ta vidéo But'    ::

----------


## Lili-kat

A tous bravo pour vos vidéos. Un grand coeur se sent derrière chacune d'elles.

J'aime beaucoup celle de Flora, courte, efficace, le tragique est toujours en équilibre avec l'émotion. elle a un effet garanti. Le mot "jouer" me heurte aussi mais il colle tellement à la légèreté de l'humain face aux animaux de compagnie.

Ma préférence vont vers les vidéos de Colibri et de Buterfly parce qu'on est pris dans les histoires et les regards des animaux. 
On a le coeur serré du début à la fin, tant on sent le réalisme et la détresse/bonheur de ces animaux qui ne tient qu'a un fil ... à notre main tendue .. ou pas.

J'ai apprécié aussi qu'il n'y ait pas trop de photos de chatons et de chiots parce qu'elles revêtent un certain côté mièvre, calendrier de la poste, qui personnellement m'ennuie.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Qu'est ce qui fait que je n'arrive pas à écouter celle de Colibri(dont j'adore les bannières)
 :grrr: 
Celle de Butterfly simple comme tu le dis , mais touche au but je pense

----------


## PoOupSs

J'aime bien celle de But'
Elle est sobre, tout passe bien c'est clair, net et concis sans tomber dans le pouet pouet je trouve.
Enfin je  l'aime bien quoi, elle m'inspire bien. M'enfin après l'officielle, y'a du niveau, bon couraaaaache   ::  

Puis merciiii la musique, qui roule impec, ça change du trauma drama toujours.    :fou:

----------


## chupachup

j'aime bien celle de but aussi, ya vraiment un message dedans comme quoi rescue est un forum d'entraide et quil faut continuer à se battre pour tout ceux qui reste encore à sauver...

----------


## gruik gruik

Bravo à la jeune Manon pour sa vidéo    ::  


La vidéo de But est de loin celle que j'ai préférée, de celles présentées jusqu'à présent (dans l'optique accueil).

Juste à la fin : "ils ont besoin de nous", je pense que tu devrais changer par "ils ont besoin de *v*ous" (il me semble que c'est bien cette formulation, j'espère que je ne me suis pas trompée   :hein:  ). 

Peut-être un peu long au niveau chrono   :hein:  dans le sens, les personnes vont-elles visionné les 4 minutes et quelque ??? Je ne sais pas, mais, je me suis posée la question. A réfléchir, je pense...

Juste : au montage, peut-être que ça aurait été bien d'intercaler chaque lettre de RESCUE comme cela a été fait sur la vidéo actuellement en page d'accueil et ce que Manon a fait également dans sa vidéo : je pense que c'est un plus et que ça s'intercalerait parfaitement avec ton montage : enfin, c'est une idée !

ça avance bien, je trouve, bravo à toutes    ::

----------


## gruik gruik

> Puis merciiii la musique, qui roule impec, ça change du trauma drama toujours.    :fou:


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Effectivement, c'est un point important !

----------


## Buterfly

Pour la durée c'est vrai, d'ailleurs à la base elle faisait 4m30 presque, j'ai reussi à reduire à 4min04 seulement  

Pour le "Ils ont besoin de nous/vous", j'ai mis nous, car je dis Venez nous rejoindre avant, donc ils ont besoin de Nous, nous + vous qui allez nous rejoindre.  

Pour le truc des lettres de RESCUE, c'est vrai que ça donne un style sympa, mais trouver du texte à mettre après chaque lettre, j'suis pas sure d'être douée pour ça, je pourrai vite partir dans du gnangnan.  Et trouver d'autres idées quand plusieurs l'ont deja fait, c'est pas evident.  Donc je laisse l'idée aux autres.

----------


## delph2309

On ne peut plus regarder la video de Manonbasket ?

----------


## Buterfly

Je viens de voir, et en effet non, mais je pense qu'elle pourra vite la refaire en remplaçant juste la photo qui n'allait pas

----------


## flora67

Elle est en train de la refaire elle m'a dit

----------


## gruik gruik

> Pour la durée c'est vrai, d'ailleurs à la base elle faisait 4m30 presque, j'ai reussi à reduire à 4min04 seulement  
> 
> Pour le "Ils ont besoin de nous/vous", j'ai mis nous, car je dis Venez nous rejoindre avant, donc ils ont besoin de Nous, nous + vous qui allez nous rejoindre.


Si tu dis vous : tu interpelles les personnes qui se sentent alors concernées : c'est un peu le but recherché. Si tu mentionnes "nous", les personnes ne se sentent pas nécessairement incluses par ce "nous", alors qu'avec "vous", tu t'adresses directement à elles et c'est elles (adoptants, FA etc) qui en bout de chaîne participent aux sauvetages  !

----------


## Buterfly

Hum, c'est vrai.
De toutes façons j'ai gardé mon projet, je peux modifier autant que je veux.

----------


## Daysie433

buterfly, je viens de voir ta vidéo et j'y ai vu mon petit Jisou que j'ai adopté. Merci.

vidéo très belle et touchante pour ceux qui n'ont pas été sauvés....c'est vrai qu'il reste tant à faire pour tous ceux qui restent.
merci à Rescue d'exister car sans.... je n'aurais pas eu le bonheur de sauver mes 4 petits abandonnés.

très beau montage avec les sauvés....ceux qui ne se s'en sont pas sortis et les autres en attente....très poignant ça prend aux tripes.   ::

----------


## Tisouen

> J'aime bien celle de But'
> Elle est sobre, tout passe bien c'est clair, net et concis sans tomber dans le pouet pouet je trouve.
> Enfin je  l'aime bien quoi, elle m'inspire bien. M'enfin après l'officielle, y'a du niveau, bon couraaaaache   
> 
> Puis merciiii la musique, qui roule impec, ça change du trauma drama toujours.    :fou:


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

J'aime beaucoup ta vidéo et c'est tout à fait ce que j'aurai voulu faire. Marqué un peu de l'histoire des animaux. Et surtout ne pas tomber dans le niannian. 

Merci d'avoir mis Gipsy dans cette vidéo. La revoir au fond de sa cage m'a refait monté les larmes mais au moins elle ne sera pas partie seule. 

Bravo Buterfly. 

C'est celle que je préfère pour le moment. Celle de Flora me plait bien aussi pour le rythme et la très bonne cohésion musique/image.

----------


## Ticlown744

Ma vidéo est terminée , mais à la base elle était déja commencer pour un projet perso et quand j'ai vu pour rescue , j'ai modifier celle-ci.Hors je ne pense pas que sa va rentré dans les critères ? 
De toute façon je ne peut pas la publier tant que je n'est pas eu l'accord de deux personnes pour quelques photos empruntés , donc rien n'est sur.

Mais dans ma vidéo c'est enfaite un chien qui raconte son abandon , (toujours le meme) et qui se retrouve a la spa et tout, et après  qui explique le sort de nombreux chiens chaque année , des abandons pour différentes raisons ect...Mais il n'y a que des chiens.

Car à la base , c'était mon projet perso qui à été modifié pour rescue.
Pensez vous que sa ira ?

----------


## Dacodac

Toutes ces vidéos sont magnifiques, et je trouve qu'elles abordent le sujet de manière différente, ça montre bien qu'on n'a pas tous la même vision des choses! J'adore celle de Flora pour le côté choc, celle de Colibri...j'ai chialé tout le long, ça m'a pris aux tripes, c'est dingue, et celle de buttetfly j'adore, c'est vrai que pour la musique c'est un très bon choix! 

Faut que je pense à laisser des mouchoirs à côté de mon pc, je sais pas ce qu'il se passe en ce moment, une étrange réaction faciale se produit quand je viens sur ce post et que je regarde les vidéos...bizarre...

----------


## malibufraise

Flora j'adore ta vidéo et je trouve le "jouons" tres bien choisi!
J'ai vu pas mal de vidéos sur ce theme mais c'est une de mes préférés

----------


## Lady59

J'ai fait ma vidéo je les postée sur youtube mais il n'accepte pas ma musique pourtant j'ai précisé le titre et le nom du chanteur. Vous n'avez pas une soluce pour que ma musique passe? Sinon tanpis, je laisse mon tour.

Merci.

----------


## Lady59

Desolé pour le doublon, mais je ne sais toujours pas comment on fait pour éditer.

Alors j'ai donc reussi a mettre ma vidéo mais sur Daily.
Par contre je viens de percuter que la musique de depart et la même que Colibri (evanescence) Je suis vraiment desolé, je l'ai faite en pleine nuit et sur ce pc, mon pere a enlever toute mes musique mais en a garder quelques une pour lui, alors entre les chansons qui bougent des années 80 et Kyo, j'avais pas bien le choix. Si cela te gêne et je le comprendrait tout a fait, dit le moi. Mon projet et encore enregistrer et je changerai la musique sans aucun probléme.

Pour la vidéo, J'ai pris des photos sur G*ogle sauf pour les adoptés qui viennent de là. J'espere ne pas mettre tromper dans leurs noms 

ma vidéo


Je n'arrive pas a la mettre directement, si un modos pouvait m'aider s'il vous plait  

Merci.

----------


## xanaka

Flora, ta vidéo est époustouflante, on s'attend pas a ce style, bravo ça remue les tripes ça remet les pendules a l'heure.
sans avoir vu les autres vidéos c'est sur je voterai pour la tienne, je souhaite vraiment qu'elle gagne. 
Mille bravo ne touche a rien y'a rien a jeter et rien a rajouter...

----------


## loïse

lady59, je n'accroche pas du tout...   je ne discute pas le travail et le coeur que tu y as mis mais je trouve les images trop "trash" et pour moi ça tourne surtout autour des tests sur les animaux et pas sur les abandons/adoptions...je trouve que rescue n'arrive qu'à la fin de la vidéo après toutes les images de l'horrible réalité, j'ai moi même détourné la tête et je me demande si les gens "extérieurs" un peu sensibles vont aller jusqu'au bout... 
Par contre, les images sautaient un peu (enfin elles "pixelisaient"), c'est normal?
et j'ai vu qu'il y avait quelques fautes dans tes textes

----------


## Atypika

> et j'ai vu qu'il y avait quelques fautes dans tes textes


lol y'en a aussi dans les autres vidéos

----------

J'aime beaucoup ta vidéo Buterfly ! C'est très représentatif de tout ce que l'on peut voir sur Rescue... Du coup je n'arrive pas à me décider...

----------


## Lady59

Loïse. Il n'y a pas de souci, je prend toute critiques! C'est ce que nous fait tous avancé dans la vie.Pour les images trash, perso je trouve que pour cette cause, c'est necessaire. Si on ne heurte pas un minimum la sensiblité des gens il vont regarder et ce dire " Ho les pauvres..." et puis il retourneront a leurs vie. 
Pour les imagez qui ne tourne pas autour des abandon/adoption, tout le long de ce topic j'ai pu lire le fait que justement sa ne tourner autour que de sa. Il est écrit a un moment " Il y a aussi la fourrure, l'abbatage etc" donc je m'inspirer aussi des commentaire des autres. En même temps, Rescue et la pour replacer des animaux abandonné. Mais si je venais a récupéré un petit singe qui viendrait d'un labo, vous le replacerai tout autant je pense, d'ou ce message. 
Maintenant, pour les fautes, je suis navrée. Que ce soit sur la vidéo ou sur mes topics je fais toujours des fautes même si je fais attention. Tous ce qui est conjugaison et tout, je suis une quiche! Personne n'est pas parfait. Même celui-ci doit etre bourrés de fautes, pourtant, je fais attention. Mais les fautes, je peux les corrigés si on me donne la bonne ortho', tout est enregistré dans mon PC.
Le fait que les images "sautent", non sa ne doit pas le faire. Je la vois nickel c'est bizarre.
En tout cas merci a toi.

----------


## loïse

> Envoyé par loïse
> 
> et j'ai vu qu'il y avait quelques fautes dans tes textes 
> 
> 
> lol y'en a aussi dans les autres vidéos


ah oui c'est fort possible, mais j'étais moins bien réveillée quand je les ai regardés! 
Mais, plus sérieusement, je pense qu'il est important qu'il n'y ai pas de fautes dans les vidéos, c'est comme pour les CV, ça fait plus sérieux

----------

Désolée Lady59, mais je n'accroche pas du tout. Je ne retrouve pas le lien avec les abandons et adoptions que l'on trouve sur Rescue. Je ne retrouve pas "l'esprit RESCUE".

Par contre pour illustrer toute la monstruosité humaine là je dit un GRAND OUI !

----------


## Juliette109

La vidéo de Colibri m'a ... fait pleurer comme une madeleine ! Pire que les 2 autres, c'est méga poignant ... Seul bémol : comme on te l'a signalé, ni chat ni NACS ni équidés ... Mais génial quand même ! 
But je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir ta vidéo mais je vais la regarder aussi

----------


## Lady59

> Désolée Lady59, mais je n'accroche pas du tout. Je ne retrouve pas le lien avec les abandons et adoptions que l'on trouve sur Rescue. Je ne retrouve pas "l'esprit RESCUE".
> 
> Par contre pour illustrer toute la monstruosité humaine là je dit un GRAND OUI !


Y'a pas de souci. De toute façon deja dans mon esprit je n'arrive pas à me limiter qu'aux abandons...Je la laisse quand même en ligne sur daily pour les gens qui y circulent!
Merci a vous.

----------


## SCOOBY

Je vais peut-être me faire gronder mais je ne sais pas où poster alors je mets ici  

Voilà je trouve la vidéo de Rescue magnifique, j'ai carrément pleuré, et je pense qu'il fraudrait la diffuser sur les forums des associations pour que plus de monde vienne aider. Est-ce que c'est possible ?

Sophie

----------


## ccelinee

*Colibri* : Ta vidéo est celle qui m'a le plus touché mais je te demanderais de la refaire en enlevant les photos où apparait ma fille. J'apprécie moyennement d'apprendre par hasard (c'est quelqu'un qui m'a prévenu) qu'une vidéo avec plusieurs photos de ma fille circule sur Youtube sans que j'en sois avertie. 

Du coup, j'ai également pris connaissance de ta première vidéo (que tu demandes de diffuser en masse) où ma fille apparait également et, en plus, il est dit sur le post (par un modo je crois) que l'autorisation a été demandé aux personnes concernées : on ne m'a rien demandé, je viens juste de la découvrir alors qu'elle circule depuis plusieurs mois... 

Je précise que ce n'est pas contre toi, je le répète ta vidéo est celle qui me touche le plus mais si Killy a pris le temps de préciser qu'il fallait demander l'autorisation aux "photographes" avant de diffuser ce n'est peut-être pas pour rien surtout quand il y apparait des personnes encore plus des enfants.

----------


## Mirtille

Y a vraiment de belles vidéos ! J'aime particulièrement celle de Lady59, très poignante mais qui, effectivement, ne colle pas exactement avec rescue (enfin, ce n'est que mon point de vu).

Par contre, Colibri, pourais tu enlever la photo de moi et Toby, j'aime pas trop me retrouver dans une vidéo (surtout que je suis loin d'etre à mon avantage  ), mais si tu le souhaite, tu peux utiliser toutes les autres photos où je ne suis pas dessus, y a aucun problème la dessus

----------


## Colibri72

> Desolé pour le doublon, mais je ne sais toujours pas comment on fait pour éditer.
> 
> Alors j'ai donc reussi a mettre ma vidéo mais sur Daily.
> Par contre je viens de percuter que la musique de depart et la même que Colibri (evanescence) Je suis vraiment desolé, je l'ai faite en pleine nuit et sur ce pc, mon pere a enlever toute mes musique mais en a garder quelques une pour lui, alors entre les chansons qui bougent des années 80 et Kyo, j'avais pas bien le choix. Si cela te gêne et je le comprendrait tout a fait, dit le moi. Mon projet et encore enregistrer et je changerai la musique sans aucun probléme.
> 
> Pour la vidéo, J'ai pris des photos sur G*ogle sauf pour les adoptés qui viennent de là. J'espere ne pas mettre tromper dans leurs noms 
> 
> ma vidéo
> 
> ...


Pas grave pour la musique.  




> *Colibri* : Ta vidéo est celle qui m'a le plus touché mais je te demanderais de la refaire en enlevant les photos où apparait ma fille. J'apprécie moyennement d'apprendre par hasard (c'est quelqu'un qui m'a prévenu) qu'une vidéo avec plusieurs photos de ma fille circule sur Youtube sans que j'en sois avertie. 
> 
> Du coup, j'ai également pris connaissance de ta première vidéo (que tu demandes de diffuser en masse) où ma fille apparait également et, en plus, il est dit sur le post (par un modo je crois) que l'autorisation a été demandé aux personnes concernées : on ne m'a rien demandé, je viens juste de la découvrir alors qu'elle circule depuis plusieurs mois... 
> 
> Je précise que ce n'est pas contre toi, je le répète ta vidéo est celle qui me touche le plus mais si Killy a pris le temps de préciser qu'il fallait demander l'autorisation aux "photographes" avant de diffuser ce n'est peut-être pas pour rien surtout quand il y apparait des personnes encore plus des enfants.





> Y a vraiment de belles vidéos ! J'aime particulièrement celle de Lady59, très poignante mais qui, effectivement, ne colle pas exactement avec rescue (enfin, ce n'est que mon point de vu).
> 
> Par contre, Colibri, pourais tu enlever la photo de moi et Toby, j'aime pas trop me retrouver dans une vidéo (surtout que je suis loin d'etre à mon avantage  ), mais si tu le souhaite, tu peux utiliser toutes les autres photos où je ne suis pas dessus, y a aucun problème la dessus


Ok, ben je supprime mes deux vidéos.

----------


## Lady59

> Y a vraiment de belles vidéos ! J'aime particulièrement celle de Lady59, très poignante mais qui, effectivement, ne colle pas exactement avec rescue (enfin, ce n'est que mon point de vu).


Merci c'est gentil

----------


## flora67

> Flora, ta vidéo est époustouflante, on s'attend pas a ce style, bravo ça remue les tripes ça remet les pendules a l'heure.
> sans avoir vu les autres vidéos c'est sur je voterai pour la tienne, je souhaite vraiment qu'elle gagne. 
> Mille bravo ne touche a rien y'a rien a jeter et rien a rajouter...


C'est très gentil, merci..  




> *Colibri* : Ta vidéo est celle qui m'a le plus touché mais je te demanderais de la refaire en enlevant les photos où apparait ma fille. J'apprécie moyennement d'apprendre par hasard (c'est quelqu'un qui m'a prévenu) qu'une vidéo avec plusieurs photos de ma fille circule sur Youtube sans que j'en sois avertie. 
> 
> Du coup, j'ai également pris connaissance de ta première vidéo (que tu demandes de diffuser en masse) où ma fille apparait également et, en plus, il est dit sur le post (par un modo je crois) que l'autorisation a été demandé aux personnes concernées : on ne m'a rien demandé, je viens juste de la découvrir alors qu'elle circule depuis plusieurs mois... 
> 
> Je précise que ce n'est pas contre toi, je le répète ta vidéo est celle qui me touche le plus mais si Killy a pris le temps de préciser qu'il fallait demander l'autorisation aux "photographes" avant de diffuser ce n'est peut-être pas pour rien surtout quand il y apparait des personnes encore plus des enfants.


La 1ère vidéo sur ce post c'est la mienne... Mais je ne pense pas que qui que ce soit apparaisse dessus, hormis une famille qui avait elle-même donné des nouvelles après l'adoption de la dogo.
S'agit-il de toi ? ou j'ai loupé quelque chose, parce que je croyais que colibri n'avait fait *qu'une* vidéo  

Sinon oui en tant que modo j'ai conseillé fortement de demander les autorisations, mais je n'ai pas prétendu avoir vérifié pour les autres

----------


## ccelinee

*Flora*
En fait dans le message ou colibri proprose sa vidéo elle donne le lien de sa "vidéo de base" :



> J'en avais fais une ici : http://rescue.forumactif.com/videos-de-sensibilisation-et-information-f54/video-sur-l-abandon-et-la-promotion-de-ce-forum-t241474.htm
> Mais j'ai préféré la modifier (en l'écourtant notamment).


je me réfère à celle-là quand je dis "ta première vidéo" et non à la tienne. 

*Colibri*
Ce serait dommage que tu supprimes complètement tes 2 vidéos, ne peux tu pas juste remplacer les photos concernées par d'autres ?

----------


## Dunkat

> On ne peut plus regarder la video de Manonbasket ?


Comme Flora et Buterfly l'ont dit je vais la refaire !  
Mais cette fois je demande pour l'autorisationde TOUTES les photos pour ne pas a la refaire encore un fois

----------


## FIADONE

Petite pièce à l'édifice, bien modeste par rapport à certaines, mais réalisée avec tout mon coeur et ma détermination....
Je n'ai hélas pas pu inclure tous nos amis, mais je tenais à dédier cette vidéo à un loulou :
César, jeune malinois de 2 ans, que l'on avait cru adopté et qui a dû être euthanasié 
Certains se reconnaîtront, et pour toutes les photos hors forum, aucun souci pour la diffusion, elle est faite avec accord 
Merci pour vos commentaires, suggestions et avis, je suis pas une pro non plus 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xancya_rescue_animals

----------


## mely3969

Jaime bcp celle de but qui est touchante avec une musique super agreable ca change .
les images concernent tous les animaux aussi donc forcement ca Nous touchent tous .
Moi aucun soucis pr les photos si on veux sen servir   ::  

lady ta video je vais men servir pour la diffuser elle cadre pas pour rescue mais parfaitement contre la connerie Humaine et les horreurs que l'on fait envers les animaux

----------


## loïse

> Envoyé par Buterfly
> 
> Pour la durée c'est vrai, d'ailleurs à la base elle faisait 4m30 presque, j'ai reussi à reduire à 4min04 seulement  
> 
> Pour le "Ils ont besoin de nous/vous", j'ai mis nous, car je dis Venez nous rejoindre avant, donc ils ont besoin de Nous, nous + vous qui allez nous rejoindre.  
> 
> 
> Si tu dis vous : tu interpelles les personnes qui se sentent alors concernées : c'est un peu le but recherché. Si tu mentionnes "nous", les personnes ne se sentent pas nécessairement incluses par ce "nous", alors qu'avec "vous", tu t'adresses directement à elles et c'est elles (adoptants, FA etc) qui en bout de chaîne participent aux sauvetages  !


reflexion qui ne sert pas à grand chose (je parle de la mienne évidement!  ): Peut être qu'un "nous tous", ou quelque chose dans le genre permettrait de garder le "nous" de buterfly tout en montrant que les personnes devant leur écran sont concernées aussi...

----------


## adra

Killy, je viens à peine de lire ton premier message au sujet de ce concours, et je découvre la vidéo d'Athys en première page... ça m'a fait tout drôle, ça faisait des années que je ne l'avais entendue... j'avoue que ça m'a émue.. beaucoup...

Athys est loin désormais... et je tenais à te remercier de faire en sorte qu'il existe encore un peu à travers ces quelques images, cette musique qui reflète si bien ce qu'il était....

Il restera à jamais dans nos coeurs aussi... et les chiens, les chats, les furets qu'il a sauvé, l'asso qu'il a crée sont les témoignages de la personne bonne qu'il était.

Merci....

----------


## torpyl

fidji , je trouve que tes 2 premier texte ont un temps de pause trop long et celui ou ça va de droite à gauche , on ne peut pas lire ........

----------


## Juliette109

Fidji13 je suis désolée j'accroche pas :
* la musique est (pour moi bien sûr !) n*ze ! C'est un air plutôt entraînant, et je n'ai pas étée touchée ou eu les larmes aux yeux rien qu'a cause de la musique, pour moi c'est pas comme ça que tu vas toucher les gens. Je te dis pas non plus de mettre une musique qu'y fasse pleurer même sans la vidéo, mais bon, de là à mettre celle-ci ...
* on ne peut pas lire le texte où ça va de gauche à droite
Mais ce n'est que mon avais personnelle bien sûr ne le prends pas mal. Au moins t'as fait une vidéo moi je sais m^me pas comment on fait même si j'aimerais bien ...
Mais il y a tout de même des bons points :
* le texte est pour moi très bon
* les images bien choisies
Donc conclusion, j'aimerais beaucoup ta vidéo avec une autre musique et une modification de certains "effets".
Mais ce n'est que moi, évidamment tu ne vas pas changer ta vidéo par mon avis ! 

Pourquoi mon ordi n'affiche-t-il pas la vidéo de Butterfly ? On peut plus la voir ou mon ordi bug ?

Dernier point : qui est Athys, membre qui à l'air très regrétté ? Qu'a-t-il fait de spécial ? Et que lui est-il arriver ? Il est mort ? Il n'aime plus la PA.
Mais sans indiscrétion, hein, ne réponder pas si cela vous paraît "ce n'est pas tes oignons Juliette !"

(PS : si quelqu'un a quelques heures à perdre, il peut toujours essayer de m'expliquer par MP comment faire une vidéo. Mais si une bonne âme veut bien le faire, je la plains ...  )

----------


## Tisouen

Celle de buterfly marche chez moi. 
Et j'ai encore les larmes aux yeux en voyant ma petite Gipsy. Et du coup je redis que j'aime beaucoup ta vidéo but' !

----------


## flora67

> (PS : si quelqu'un a quelques heures à perdre, il peut toujours essayer de m'expliquer par MP comment faire une vidéo. Mais si une bonne âme veut bien le faire, je la plains ...  )


Je te MP

----------


## Juliette109

Ouah Flora c'est méga-sympa ce que tu vas faire tu te rends pas compte de ce qui t'attends lol ! Merci !!!
Pourquoi j'arrive pas à visionner la vidéo de Buterfly ???

----------


## flora67

> Ouah Flora c'est méga-sympa ce que tu vas faire tu te rends pas compte de ce qui t'attends lol ! Merci !!!
> Pourquoi j'arrive pas à visionner la vidéo de Buterfly ???


Je sais pas...

----------


## Lili-kat

Fidji, ta vidéo, j'aime bien.

Ni la musique, ni les "effets" parfois un peu too much, mais le reste oui !

J'ai bien aimé l'intro où tu démarres dans le vif du sujet avec les images d'animaux laissés pour compte. 
J'ai été attrapée d'emblée par les images et le texte sans jamais avoir envie d'accélerer la bande,  alors qu'au contraire, avec  trop d'images en intro de chiots, chatons, ratons mode bisounours,  je décroche. 

Les textes très bien. simples, efficaces, amenant à une reflexion.
Le choix des images aussi. Très émouvant. J'ai reconnu des chiens, alors d'autant plus.

La musique je deteste.
par contre à l'idée d'un côté entrainant (du moins pour certaines séquences) m'a assez plu . 
Une bande sonore dynamique enfoncerait peut être moins dans le pathos parce que d'une part certaines images parlent d'elle mêmes et puis ensuite, il y a quand même un aspect très dynamique de rescue, un élan positif, solidaire, plein d'initiatives qu'il faut faire ressentir. 
Donc peut être une musique en deux temps :  pas trop "youplaboum" mais pas non plus mortifère....

----------


## nuxe

J'aime beaucoup la vidéo *Coup de poing* de Flora : la musique et le slogan  au top  j'adore.

Celle de Fidji est un peu trop   à mon goût.


Mais celle de Buterfly est peut être plus représentative pour un forum d'aide aux animaux, plus optimiste je trouve.
Pour ce qui est de la petite phrase de fin ' "ils ont besoin de nous" ou "de vous" pourquoi pas les 2 ?
*"Ils ont besoins de nous, de vous ......"* un peu comme un appel

----------


## chupachup

> Desolé pour le doublon, mais je ne sais toujours pas comment on fait pour éditer.
> 
> Alors j'ai donc reussi a mettre ma vidéo mais sur Daily.
> Par contre je viens de percuter que la musique de depart et la même que Colibri (evanescence) Je suis vraiment desolé, je l'ai faite en pleine nuit et sur ce pc, mon pere a enlever toute mes musique mais en a garder quelques une pour lui, alors entre les chansons qui bougent des années 80 et Kyo, j'avais pas bien le choix. Si cela te gêne et je le comprendrait tout a fait, dit le moi. Mon projet et encore enregistrer et je changerai la musique sans aucun probléme.
> 
> Pour la vidéo, J'ai pris des photos sur G*ogle sauf pour les adoptés qui viennent de là. J'espere ne pas mettre tromper dans leurs noms 
> 
> ma vidéo
> 
> ...


Non là j'accroche pas, j'arrive même pas à regarder les images. Le but est que les gens la regarde, pas qu'ils coupent en se disant "oula cest horrible".
Je suis daccord qu'il faut parler de tous les aspects de la PA, mais pas autant d'images trash comme ça.

----------


## mely3969

tes textes fidji sont vraiment bon , mais celle de droite a gauche jai pas pu la lire , ca va trop vite.
la musique je la supporte pas , ca va pas sur un cadre comme ca .
les images sont vraiment bien choisis .

----------


## Tisouen

Fidji je trouve aussi ton texte pas mal même si parfois un peu long. 
Par contre musique totalement inappropriée et les effets ça en devient insupportable tellement y en a de différent. Les images sont plutôt bien choisit même si je trouve la qualité mauvaise (mais la je crois bien que ce n'est pas de ta faute. Peut être l'hébergement sur dailymotion ?)

----------


## Buterfly

Pour la qualité je pense que ça vient de Dailymotion oui, car un autre membre a egalement hebergé sa video la bas, et la qualité est la même.

----------


## vicky72

J'ai beaucoup aimé la vidéo de Flora, très touchante...

----------


## wolfen

Pour une meilleure qualité sur dailymotion: en bas à droite sélectionnez "HQ"

----------


## FIADONE

Merci à vous pour vos commentaires 
Je prends vos remarques et suggestions avec sérieux 
La preuve, je suis en train de la modifier selon vos avis, et il ne me reste plus qu'une autorisation afin de la terminer 
La suite pour très bientôt

----------


## Dunkat

Salut a tous ! 
Ma vidéo a été refaite. Comme ça j'ai l'AUTORISATION pour toutes les photos qui sont dans cette vidéos !
Comme je participe au concours le thème est donc la sensibilisation contre l'abandon et c'est pour ca que j'ai fait la vidéo 
Elle concerne les CHIENS, CHATS, NACS tous les animaux n'ont pas a etre abandonné ! 
J'espere qu'elle vous plaira (cest ma 2eme vidéo et je n'ai que 13 ans)
Toutes critiques sont bonnes à prendre et si il y a des fautes d'orthographes merci de me signaler 
Manon . 

Video corrigée :

[flash=425,350:2nyqokfd]http://www.youtube.com/v/WBKZ3FFo6QM[/flash:2nyqokfd]

----------


## Dominique68

Bonjour Manon, 

J' ai beaucoup aimé votre vidéo..... faite de réalité, et aussi d'amour et d' espoir !!!!

Juste quelques idées dont je me remets à  votre jugement : je mettrais ."....certains ont RETROUVE une famille........."  à un autre passage "....leur offrir UNE NOUVELLE CHANCE....." et, ajoutez, au milieu lorsque les animaux ont retrouvé une nouvelle famille, des photos de Maîtres "en amour" avec leur bête, adultes  enfants.... pour montrer, faire ressentir, très fort, qu'ils sont aimés et respectés dans tout l' amour qui soit !!!! 

Respectueusement, 

Dominique68

----------

J'ai beaucoup aimé votre vidéo Manon, pour votre âge, c'est très prometteur  

 à tous ceux qui participent au concours, ce n'est pas évident, les avis sont partagés, il y a des critiques, des conseils, etc...  mais vous avez tous en commun une chose, c'est d'y mettre tout votre coeur et de vous donner beaucoup de mal pour tous les animaux qui souffrent et je dis :   et

----------


## love-t

J'ai regardé les vidéos de Flora et Manonbasket

Ptite préférence pour celle de Flora, jtrouve que tout va bien ensemble, la musique, les mots, le système de pas savoir qui a été adopté/eutha.
Ca m'a fait quelque chose...

Manonbasket ta vidéo est vraiment bien aussi, (d'ailleurs c'est quoi la chanson ?), ça montre bien ce que fait Rescue

----------


## Daysie433

superbe vidéo Manon et la musique aussi. Pour les fautes : jusqu'au(s) enlever le s et recueillez (uei) et non eui.
bravo car pour 13 ans c'est super....merci   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Lili-kat

Bravo Manon pour ta vidéo. 
Beaucoup de sobriété dans les images et dans le texte. 
Il manque à mon avis un tout petit peu d'émotion, mais c'est très personnel.
Les vidéos qui m'ont beaucoup touchée, montraient des gros plan sur les regards. ça a peut-être fait la différence.

----------


## Lili-kat

> Envoyé par Lady59
> 
> 
> ma vidéo
> 
> 
> Non là j'accroche pas, j'arrive même pas à regarder les images. Le but est que les gens la regarde, pas qu'ils coupent en se disant "oula cest horrible".
> Je suis daccord qu'il faut parler de tous les aspects de la PA, mais pas autant d'images trash comme ça.


Ok, la vidéo de Lady59 ne colle pas avec le cahier des charges de la vidéo de rescue dont l'objectif ciblé est d'aider au placement des animaux de compagnie.

Oui, c'est vrai les images sont très très dures, horribles...  et je ne la regarderai pas deux fois.
Oui, tout cela est vrai mais pour moi ce n'est pas cela le trash. 

Le trash , c'est user de l'image pour jouer sur la provoc, et se mettre à niveau  des caniveaux pour escompter de l'attention ou faire le buzz

Non, les images de la vidéo de Lady ne sont pas trash, dans la mesure où elles témoignent de l'insoutenable réalité ... et rien que pour cela, ce type de vidéo doit tourner.

En premier lieu pour tout ceux qui, indifférents aux bêtes préfèrent ignorer, ne pas voir, ne pas entendre, ne pas savoir. 

Que ceux là  prennent connaissance de ces images, de l'incommensurable misère et souffrance des animaux sur lesquels est installé leur confort...  
Et si cela  leur fait violence, s'il se disent (et je l'espère) "oula c'est horrible" alors ce sera peut-être un pas vers une prise de conscience, vers une réflexion de ce qui peut être permis de faire ou non par l'homme, cet animal pensant... et cela justement en raison de sa Conscience.

----------


## Dunkat

> Bonjour Manon, 
> 
> J' ai beaucoup aimé votre vidéo..... faite de réalité, et aussi d'amour et d' espoir !!!!
> 
> Juste quelques idées dont je me remets à votre jugement : je mettrais ."....certains ont RETROUVE une famille........."  à un autre passage "....leur offrir UNE NOUVELLE CHANCE....." et, ajoutez, au milieu lorsque les animaux ont retrouvé une nouvelle famille, des photos de Maîtres "en amour" avec leur bête, adultes  enfants.... pour montrer, faire ressentir, très fort, qu'ils sont aimés et respectés dans tout l' amour qui soit !!!! 
> 
> Respectueusement, 
> 
> Dominique68


JE vias changer pour les phrases mais les photos pas possible ! Rare sont les personnes qui veulent mettre leur tete en photos surtout ci la video est diffusé.




> J'ai regardé les vidéos de Flora et Manonbasket
> 
> Ptite préférence pour celle de Flora, jtrouve que tout va bien ensemble, la musique, les mots, le système de pas savoir qui a été adopté/eutha.
> Ca m'a fait quelque chose...
> 
> Manonbasket ta vidéo est vraiment bien aussi, (d'ailleurs c'est quoi la chanson ?), ça montre bien ce que fait Rescue


Merci. La vidéo est Breath me de Sia




> superbe vidéo Manon et la musique aussi. Pour les fautes : jusqu'au(s) enlever le s et recueillez (uei) et non eui.
> bravo car pour 13 ans c'est super....merci


Merci beaucoup je vais vite corriger les fautes !

----------


## Colibri72

> *Flora*
> En fait dans le message ou colibri proprose sa vidéo elle donne le lien de sa "vidéo de base" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				J'en avais fais une ici : http://rescue.forumactif.com/videos-de-sensibilisation-et-information-f54/video-sur-l-abandon-et-la-promotion-de-ce-forum-t241474.htm
> Mais j'ai préféré la modifier (en l'écourtant notamment).
> ...


Je vais sûrement modifier ma vidéo mais je ne sais pas vraiment quand car je ne n'en ai plus autant. De plus, je vais demander l'autorisation pour chaque, donc il faut que je les recherche toutes et que j'en retrouve de nouvelles.
Bref, je ne vais pas me prendre la tête tout de suite.

----------


## Dunkat

Toute les fautes ont été corrigés je vais essayer de mettre la vidéo a la place de l'autre !

----------


## pearl

Bonjour, 

J'ai regardé les vidéos , je trouve que vous y mettez beaucoup de coeur, pour cela elles sont toutes bien faîtes. 
Pour l'instant , je préfère celle de "Buterfly" , car c'est pour l'instant la seule qui présente simplement sans "images" où de "textes" choquent. Je ne suis pas du tout en accord avec les images "trach" non pas que je ne les connaisse pas, mais solliciter une adoption sur le coup d'émotion, de dégoût où de "culpabilité" , n'est pas pour moi une bonne chose. Je suis contre les images gores ( même si c'est "la réalité", argument qui s'entend) , car elle provoque trop de réactions impulsives. Une adoption, c'est beaucoup d'amour, d'envie, de sentiments mais pour la durée c'est aussi de la réflexion, de l'investissement, de la durée. 
Il faut définir ce que veut mettre le forum en avant, les images gores, sanglantes, vous en avez à "tous les coins de rue" du net.   
L'image d'un chien qu'on sait être mort par l'imbécilité de l'homme est pour moi plus "touchante", qu'un chien éventré où brulé vif. L'une me donne envie de réfléchir, d'essayer de faire mieux ... l'autre me provoque des envies de "meurtres" sur celui qui a fait cela ! 

Et dans la vidéo de Buterfly , on voit les changements de regards, d'attitude des chiens adoptés , c'est de l'espoir , personnellement c'est cela qui donne envie d'égaler ces images en adoptant. 

Par contre , même en parcourant les différentes pages, je n'ai pas vu celle de "Manon". Y a t il possibilité de remettre les liens des vidéos "ensembles" au fur et à mesure qu'elles arrivent ? 

Bravo à vous tous pour vos vidéos

----------


## Juliette109

J'aime beaucoup la vidéo de Lady59, juste qu'on ne retrouve effectivement pas assez "l'esprit RESCUE" et que y a quelques fautes d'orthographes. C'est vrai peut-être des images trop trash, moi ça me rebute pas mais certaines âmes sensibles risquent d'être dégoûté.
Mais j'aime beaucoup.
Peut-être qu'avec quelques modif's, ça pourrait s'améliorer ? Mais perso j'aime, je peux diffuser ?

Pourquoi je ne peux toujours pas voir la vidéo de But' ???

----------


## Liline06

J'aime beaucoup les vidéo proposé ( sauf celle de Colibri car la vidéo a été retiré ) J'aime le concept de Flora mais ma préféré pour se forum est celle de Buterfly, très simple mais c'est vraiment touchant   , surtout avec leur petite histoire en quelques lignes. 4minutes mais je les ai pas vu passé

----------


## ccelinee

J'ai montré les vidéos à des amis qui ne connaissent pas le forum et ils ont a peu près tous eu les mêmes questions (avant de voir celle de Flora qui l'explique succintement): 
- mais c'est quoi au juste Rescue ? une association ? un groupement ... ? il y en a qu'un qui a fait gaffe à l'adresse net et en a déduit que c'était un forum
- Vous attendez quoi de nous ? il faut cotiser à quelque chose ? faire des dons ? des actions concrètes ? adopter ? ...

Nous, ça nous semble logique mais apparement pas pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le forum, il serait surement utile de faire un court blabla dans les autres vidéos expliquant que Rescue est un forum ainsi que ces buts principaux.

Petit résumé de ce qui fait le plus d'effets *selon eux* : les regards des chiens abandonnés, les mots "morts, euthanasiés, adoptés..." associés à des photos. 

Ils n'ont pas apprécié la phrase "ne rejoignez pas les tueurs" : trop agressive, "extrémiste" de la PA, ça pourrait faire fuir des gens. 

Ils préfèreraient se sentir fiers d'aller sur le forum plutôt que coupable de ne pas le faire et donc des phrases du style : aidez-nous à les sauver

Si ça peut être utile...

----------


## AnnaPastiS

manonbasket c'est magnifique    ::   ::  
J'adore tout pârticulierement la fin quand tu met le texte avec les lettres rescue    ::

----------


## nuxe

> J'ai montré les vidéos à des amis qui ne connaissent pas le forum et ils ont a peu près tous eu les mêmes questions (avant de voir celle de Flora qui l'explique succintement): 
> - mais c'est quoi au juste Rescue ? une association ? un groupement ... ? il y en a qu'un qui a fait gaffe à l'adresse net et en a déduit que c'était un forum
> - Vous attendez quoi de nous ? il faut cotiser à quelque chose ? faire des dons ? des actions concrètes ? adopter ? ...
> 
> Nous, ça nous semble logique mais apparement pas pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le forum, il serait surement utile de faire un court blabla dans les autres vidéos expliquant que Rescue est un forum ainsi que ces buts principaux.
> 
> Petit résumé de ce qui fait le plus d'effets *selon eux* : les regards des chiens abandonnés, les mots "morts, euthanasiés, adoptés..." associés à des photos. 
> 
> Ils n'ont pas apprécié la phrase "ne rejoignez pas les tueurs" : trop agressive, "extrémiste" de la PA, ça pourrait faire fuir des gens. 
> ...


*Ca c'est super, un avis extérieur va beaucoup aider*

----------


## Lady59

> lady ta video je vais men servir pour la diffuser elle cadre pas pour rescue mais parfaitement contre la connerie Humaine et les horreurs que l'on fait envers les animaux


Oui tu peux y'a pas de souci ^^ merci a toi ces gentil

----------


## chienschatsdu62

voilà une des miennes, les critiques sont bienvenues

divobject width="480" height="365"param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xaoffdrelated=0"/paramparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/paramparam name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/paramembed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xaoffdrelated=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="365" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"/objectbr /ba href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaoffd_video-adoption_animals"videacute;o adoption /a/bbr /ienvoyeacute; par a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/chienscha...enschatsdu62/a. - a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/fr/channel/animals"Regardez des animaux droles en vidéo./a/i/div

----------


## chienschatsdu62

désolé pour le lien !

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xao...option_animals

----------


## Dunkat

Par contre , même en parcourant les différentes pages, je n'ai pas vu celle de "Manon". Y a t il possibilité de remettre les liens des vidéos "ensembles" au fur et à mesure qu'elles arrivent ? 

Bravo à vous tous pour vos vidéos[/quote]
MP  :Smile: 




> manonbasket c'est magnifique [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]
> J'adore tout pârticulierement la fin quand tu met le texte avec les lettres rescue [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img]


Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Lili-kat

J'aime beaucoup la vidéo de chienschastdu62, je crois que c'est ma préférée.

J'aime sa concision. Elle n'est pas trop longue.
J'aime les photos choisies et les effets zoom et balayages ou on a l'impression que la caméra" se rapproche"

J'aime la façon dont elle est construite : 
1. des abandons, des refuges pleins, des besoins immenses et des regards qui vous prennent en plein coeur
2. Les bienheureux enfin adoptés, mélant images d'animaux enfin épanouis avec leur famille.
3 ceux qui n'ont pas eu de chance, poignant. On aurait envie que d'une chose : remonter le temps.
4 et toujours et encore les besoins des pauvres malheureux qui attendent . Ceux pour lesquels l'espoir ne tient que dans notre main tendue.

----------


## Lili-kat

A propos de la vidéo de chienschatsdu62 
Ce que je n'aime pas malgré tout :
les termes "loterie" "gagnants" perdants" même si je comprends l'idée qu'il y a derrière.

Pour la partie 2 pourquoi ne pas utiliser des termes comme  "Regardez-les, eux n'ont pas eu cette chance" et rappeler ( sobrement) les circonstances de leur mort  (que ce soit par euthanasie, de tristesse, de froid...elles sont toujours épouvantables)

Je verrais bien dans la partie 1, le rappel du nombre d'abandons chaque année et leur progression.
dans la partie 3 le nombre d'euthanasies (y a t-il des chiffres officiels)

dans la partie 4, je supprimerai l'image du galgos et remplacerais l'image de fin par un regard de chien (lost, plume, il y en plein d'autres)

----------


## nanie1991

voilà j'ai fais la mienne j'éspére qu'elle vous plaira:

[flash=425,344:2fim66bt]http://www.youtube.com/v/mmyqoTv4ByI&hl=en&fs=1&[/flash:2fim66bt]

----------


## nanie1991

ps: je comprends pas normalement elle n'est pas flou, mais quand je l'ai mise sur YouTube pour pouvoir la transmettre sur rescue, elle est devenue flou    ::

----------


## Dunkat

Non, ta vidéo n'est pas flou .

----------


## Juliette109

nanie1991 désolé j'accroche pas. J'aime pas tellement la musique, mais bon, ça encore c'est pas trop grave elle colle quand même un minimum avec la vidéo.
Par contre, à certains moments, on n'a pas le temps de lire le texte et je trouve qu'on passe trop de temps sur les images, on s'ennuie" un peu pendant 5 minutes.
Mais les images sont bien choisies, le texte aussi, et ce n'est que mon avis.
Bon, je vais RE-essayer de voir la vidéo de But' ...
Ensuite je me mets à la fabrication de la mienne ...

----------


## nanie1991

je tenais a dire que j'ai bien aimé la vidéo de Flora67, elle est très émouvante ::  , la musique va très bien avec les photos...

Donnez vos avis sur ma vidéo et je la modifiré selon se que vous allez me dire    ::

----------


## Atypika

un peu trop rapides tes phrases nanie, parfois on a pas le temps de lire  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Hein43_g.gif[/img]

----------


## Juliette109

Ah j'ai enfin réussie à voir celle de But' ! Super ! (désolé je sais pas editer mes posts).
Donc mes préférées sont les vidéos de But' et Flora.
Mais je préfère toujours celle de Flora, chui pas mal dans le trash, dans l'esprit "rendre coupable les gens", même si je sais que ce genre de vidéos peut plus faire fuir certaines personnes qu'autre chose ...
Bah je suis comme ça hein ! 

En tout cas merci pour la personne qui a donné des avis extérieurs, ça va être utile !

----------


## nanie1991

je n'arrive pas a réglé le temps qu'il doit rester sur les images, car j'ai remarqué aussi que sur cette photo ça resté longtemps, ou alors pas le temps de lire les phrases (moi je l'ai sait donc ...    ::   ) je vais essayé de voir pour modifié ça...

----------


## Juliette109

Scusez moi comment on fait pour écrire du texte dans la vidéo avec Windos Movie Marker ? 
Désolé du HS !!

----------


## Lili-kat

nani1991, j'aime bien ta vidéo car elle est pour moi dans l'esprit de rescue :
d'un côté les belles histoires ... et de l'autre les drames et les fins misérables que ce forum tente de vouloir éviter.

Malgré le bon esprit de ta vidéo, je la trouve un peu confuse. Je trouve qu'elle manque de fil conducteur, de progression dans l'émotion pour que le message soit très clair à la fin.

La musique, je n'accroche pas, elle prend un peu trop le dessus sur les images.

L'équilibre entre les images, le texte et la musique est pour moi essentiel. Toutes les vidéos que j'ai vues ont leurs qualités mais je pense que toutes peuvent être améliorées.

Chacun a en les regardant, sa sensibilité et son approche, qui font que les avis divergent. 
Il faut je crois, aussi, en les réalisant ou en les visionnant, faire l'effort de se décentrer pour se mettre dans la peau de l'internaute lambda :
Faire en sorte que le message soit fort, en évitant l'agression visuelle mais sans édulcorer non plus la réalité... parvenir à informer, toucher les gens pour les inviter à agir (rejoindre le forum, adopter, stériliser) ou du moins à les faire réagir et qu'ils soient amenés à modifier leur comportement (achat de chiot, naissances, qui sont pour moi les abandons de demain )

Je sais la critique est aisée, mais en tous les cas j'applaudis des deux mains toutes celles qui ont proposé leurs talent et grand coeur dans toutes ces vidéos. Aucune ne m'a laissée indifférente, merci à toutes !

----------


## flora67

> Scusez moi comment on fait pour écrire du texte dans la vidéo avec Windos Movie Marker ? 
> Désolé du HS !!


Tu vas dans *Mettre un titre ou un générique* à gauche dans le menu, et tu choisis " mettre un titre sur le clip ".  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## flora67

Nanie j'aime bien, mais pareil j'accroche pas avec la musique et les textes sont parfois trop rapides.
Je te conseille aussi de "concentrer" le tout parce que 5 minutes c'est vraiment long, même avec un bon fil conducteur  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## chienschatsdu62

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xao...option_animals

----------


## Juliette109

Ah merci j'avais pas vu !!
Bon j'ai fini ma vidéo sauf pour la musique.
J'en ai trouvée une qui me plaît, sur une vidéo que j'ai trouvée, mais je n'ai aucune idée de titre et de l'interprète de la chanson, ni si elle sera du même temps que ma vidéo.
Je fais comment ???
Je me le lien de la vidéo en question si ça peut aider :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6p...tlands_animals
Et je te préviens d'avance Flora : tu devras sans doute m'aider pour la vidéo sur YouTube pui sur RESCUE ...
Chienschatsdu62 la vidéo est pas mal mais ... la loterie avec les numéros sont quelques peu choquant, surtout pour des personnes extérieurs à RESCUE.

----------


## Juliette109

Roh et pis laissez tomber ça fait pleins de HS mes messages faut que j'apprenne à me débrouiller seule. Au pire si j'ai un réel problème, j'enverrai un MP à Flora. Si elle veut bien m'aider. Vraiment désolé pour les HS et doublons mais je sais pas éditer mes posts.   ::

----------


## flora67

> J'en ai trouvée une qui me plaît, sur une vidéo que j'ai trouvée, mais je n'ai aucune idée de titre et de l'interprète de la chanson, ni si elle sera du même temps que ma vidéo.


Ta musique je l'ai reconnue, c'est Najouah Belyzel ( pas sûre de l'orthographe par contre ), *Comme toi*  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

Pour tes questions techniques oui tu peux toujours me MP, j'te filerai un coup de main  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Bisous04.gif[/img]

----------


## Lady59

> Envoyé par chupachup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Lady59
> 
> ...



Merci. 
C'est vrai, ils n'ont pas forcément tort. Je ne me suis pas arreter a Rescue. Je suis partie plus loin dans la maltraitance animal, mais, je n'ai pas sur m'arreter au abandons/adoptions...
Si effectivement, elle plait a certains ils peuvent la faire tourner. Sa démontre ce qu'il se passe a l'heure actuelle, et comme dedans, je cite Rescue, sa fait un coup de pub en même temps.

----------


## Juliette109

Alors voilà (enfin !) ma vidéo.
Je tiens tout d'abord à dire un grand   :merci:   à Flora67 sans qui la vidéo n'aurait pas vu le jour, c'est elle qui m'a patiamment expliqué par MP chaque étape en détail et ré-expliquer ce que je n'avais pas compris.
Je parle comme ça mais c'est pas un chef-d'oeuvre, surtout que c'est ma 1ere vidéo donc je suis pas très douée. Mais je ne demande aucune indulagence, moi je l'ai pas été avec les vidéos que je n'aimais pas. Donc je suis ouverte à toute critique.
Assez de blabla, la voici :

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/videos[/youtube]

----------


## Juliette109

Genial le lien marche pas ... je ré-essaie !
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/videos[/youtube]

----------


## Juliette109

Toujours pas, je ré-ré-essaie : (je vais essayer plusieurs trucs on verra bien lequel marchera !)

http://www.youtube.com/videos

[flash=425,350:99b9bhiw]http://www.youtube.com/v/rrYC9qPmau0[/flash:99b9bhiw]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrYC9qPmau0

----------


## Juliette109

Ah voilà c'est bon !
(pour le coup les 2 liens marchent !)

----------


## nanie1991

je ne sais pas éditer mes message, je met ma vidéo modifié, vous pouvez toujours me dire se que vous en pensé, je re-modifirais    ::   jusqu'a se qu'elle soit parfaite lol 

[flash=425,344:3810aozh]http://www.youtube.com/v/SL6T-XAiew8&hl=en&fs=1&[/flash:3810aozh]

----------


## Juliette109

Hi nanie ce coup-ci c'est pas que j'accroche pas mais la vidéo arrête pas de sauter   :lol2:  ! Y a qu'a moi que ça le fait ?

----------


## Juliette109

Bon maintenant que mon ordi marche nanie je te dis ce que j'en pense :
c'est beaucoup mieux, mais je trouve un eu bizarre de commencer directe par ce que tu as fais. Et puis on n'entends pas tellement parler de RESCUE, on voit juste des chiens et chats, qui, en, soit vous attende soit sont adoptés (c'est super pour eux mais çaa montre pas une autre partie, plus sombre, de la réalité des choses : mort de vieillesse au refuge, eutha ...).
Mais ce n'est que mon avis.Et ma vidéo n'est certainement pas mieux. Alors ne le prends pas mal   ::   .

----------


## flora67

Alors, la vidéo de Juliette *qu'elle a tant eu de mal à faire  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]
* 
Alors je te donne mon avis en toute franchise hein, pour que ce soit constructif :

*Bons points :*

Parler de plusieurs sujets, vivisection, abandons etc[/*:m:14k3f4ed]Montrer tous types d'animaux ( NACS, chevaux etc )[/*:m:14k3f4ed]Mentionner les 28 000 Rescuiens ( ça fait sérieux, on voit que le forum est gros )[/*:m:14k3f4ed]Bonne musique[/*:m:14k3f4ed]Bonne durée[/*:m:14k3f4ed]Bonnes photos[/*:m:14k3f4ed]*Cotés négatifs :*
Fautes d'orthographe ( beaucoup [strike:14k3f4ed]meurt[/strike:14k3f4ed] *meurent*, entre autres )[/*:m:14k3f4ed]Montrer des chats sphynx en disant qu'ils sont moches, pas top. Je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux montrer un bon petit bâtard  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img][/*:m:14k3f4ed]Textes un peu longs parfois[/*:m:14k3f4ed]Transitions un poil brutales ( t'as abusé des modes de transition, diagonale etc.. mieux vaut s'en tenir à une seule )[/*:m:14k3f4ed]
En bref, c'est vraiment pas mal ! soft, complet, doux. J'aime bien  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## Tisouen

Juliette c'est pas mal pour une première vidéo   ::   Et c'est bien d'expliquer un peu ce qu'est rescue. 

Sinon ce que je trouve souvent dommage dans vos vidéo c'est qu'on ne voit pas forcément des animaux qui ont été sauvé grâce à rescue. 
Y a pourtant de très belle histoire sur le forum.

----------


## loup-blanc

Voilà moi je veux faire partager mon amour pour les animaux et la complicité que je vis tous les jours avec mon chien guide !
[flash=425,350:bhc1zb8v]http://www.youtube.com/v/rUpb6ZbOQjY[/flash:bhc1zb8v]

----------


## flora67

Pattes, c'est un topic de concours pour une vidéo d'accueil de Rescue  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Hein43_g.gif[/img]

----------


## loup-blanc

de toute façon elle était trop rapide !  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img] Mais le message était surtout à la fin !

----------


## Jalna

Pattes, tu veux créer ton propre post ?

----------


## mely3969

waouh juliette cest tres bien 
par contre moche pour des synphx cest pas possible lol . 
franchement ravie que tu es mis une tof de loctodon . 
Jaime pas celine dion donc jaccroche pas sur la musique .
je trouve que ta video est celle qui se rapproche le plus de la promotion de rescue . 
cest bien fait . les textes sont long tu devrais peut etre laisser plus de tps au gens pour les lire .
CHapeau la miss en tout cas .

----------


## EmyAnim

> Envoyé par EmyAnim
> 
> Moi aussi, une question: la musique peut-elle ne pas être libre de droits ? Si on précise l'auteur et le titre de la chanson, c'est bon?
> 
> 
> Non, il faut se renseigner. La mienne, par exemple, est soumise à des droits d'auteur dans son intégralité, mais je n'ai pris qu'un extrait. il faut te renseigner avant.


Oui mais... apparemment on a effectivement le droit d'utiliser un extrait musical (soumis aux droits d'auteurs) mais il ne doit pas dépasser 15 secondes... pas pratique.. et les musiques libres de droits sont... pas forcément terribles, en tout cas j'en ai encore pas trouvé qui correspondent à ce que je veux.
Je pense que pour ma vidéo (en préparation) je vais tabler sur une musique non libre, (comme tout le monde jusqu'à présent  ) en signalant titre+auteur a la fin, plus une signature (mail/pseudo?) à la fin (comme ça si pb, c'est moi qu'on viendra chercher, pas Killy), et à priori, il n'y aura pas d'utilisation "commerciale" du film, donc ça devrait aller non? 

Qu'est-ce que vous en dites ?

----------


## kimkamaouss

> Je pense que pour ma vidéo (en préparation) je vais tabler sur une musique non libre, (comme tout le monde jusqu'à présent [img]users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]
> ) en signalant titre+auteur a la fin, plus une signature (mail/pseudo?)
> à la fin (comme ça si pb, c'est moi qu'on viendra chercher, pas Killy),
> et à priori, il n'y aura pas d'utilisation "commerciale" du film, donc
> ça devrait aller non?


D'un point de vue légal, c'est pas top. Tout le monde le fait, mais c'est pas top. lol
Après, seul l'auteur de la vidéo peut être tenu responsable de violation des droits d'auteurs, donc Killy n'aura pas de problème à priori, même si le nom du forum est cité.
Pour qu'elle (et le forum) aient des ennuis, il faudrait qu'un compte youtube/dailymotion soit imputé au forum et que ce soit de ce compte là qu'une vidéo réfractaire à la loi soit postée.

Après, il ne s'agit que demon expérience perso, ayant fait partie de l'équipe modérative d'un forum. Cela a pu changer depuis...

Autre petite question aux modérateurs justement : serait-il possible de recenser toutes les vidéos en compétition sur le premier message de Killy ? [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_red.gif[/img]
On s'y retrouverait mieux. 

*retourne à la chasse au lien vidéo*

----------


## FIADONE

Nouveau projet, à vous de me donner vos commentaires 
J'ai tenu compte des avis et ne pourrais faire mieux, à mon grand regret....
Je tiens à remercier très chaleureusement le STAM ainsi que la SPA de Perpignan qui m'ont autorisé à diffuser leurs photos  


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xap...ue-pour-sauver

----------


## Dunkat

Est-ce qu'un des moderateurs pourraient poster un message en remettant toutes les vidéo ainsi que le pseudo de la personne qui l'a faite ? 
Ce serait plus pratique pour tout voir . Au lieu a chaque fois de ne regarder que les dernieres vidéos  
Merci . Si pas possible aucun souci

----------


## flora67

Je pense que les modos attendent fin octobre, le délai pour poster des vidéos, ensuite ils créeront un nouveau topic avec liste des vidéos et sondage pour vote  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## Dunkat

Ok merci . 
Ca fonctionne par votes ?? 
(aucune chance alors )

----------


## Dunkat

> Salut a tous ! 
> Ma vidéo a été refaite. Comme ça j'ai l'AUTORISATION pour toutes les photos qui sont dans cette vidéos !
> Comme je participe au concours le thème est donc la sensibilisation contre l'abandon et c'est pour ca que j'ai fait la vidéo 
> Elle concerne les CHIENS, CHATS, NACS tous les animaux n'ont pas a etre abandonné ! 
> J'espere qu'elle vous plaira (cest ma 2eme vidéo et je n'ai que 13 ans)
> Toutes critiques sont bonnes à prendre et si il y a des fautes d'orthographes merci de me signaler 
> Manon . 
> 
> Video corrigée :
> ...



Si vous voyez des choses sur lesquels je pourrais améliorer ma vidéo Merci de m'le dire

----------


## flora67

> Ok merci . 
> Ca fonctionne par votes ?? 
> (aucune chance alors )


Bah je sais pas  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Hein43_g.gif[/img]
Ptêt que c'est Killy qui choisira en fait. Je ne sais pas du tout  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Hein43_g.gif[/img]

----------


## Juliette109

Manon j'aime bien ta vidéo modifiée !   :Embarrassment: k: 
 Par rapport à la mienne, je suis très touchée par certains commentaires merci ! En plus pour ma 1ere vidéo !
Je vais modifier tout ça avec vos commentaires, je reposte dès que c'est prêt     ::

----------


## Juliette109

> waouh juliette cest tres bien 
> par contre moche pour des synphx cest pas possible lol . 
> franchement ravie que tu es mis une tof de loctodon . 
> Jaime pas celine dion donc jaccroche pas sur la musique .
> je trouve que ta video est celle qui se rapproche le plus de la promotion de rescue . 
> cest bien fait . les textes sont long tu devrais peut etre laisser plus de tps au gens pour les lire .
> CHapeau la miss en tout cas .


Hi j'adoire les todons c'est pour ça !!
Merci c'est très gentil en tout cas !
Perso la race de chats "sphynx" est une de mes préférées, je craque total ... Je l'ai mise car beaucoup de gense sont, à tort, repugnés par leur aspect. Mais je peux mettre autre chose !
(encore dsl pour le doublon je sais pas éditer mes posts)

----------


## kimkamaouss

> Si vous voyez des choses sur lesquels je pourrais améliorer ma vidéo Merci de m'le dire  [img]users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]


Je trouve ta vidéo... gentillette. Une manière plutôt douce d'aborder l'abandon...
C'est pas trop mon truc (je préfère les vidéos un peu plus "choc") mais tous les goûts sont dans la nature. ^^

Par contre, j'aime beaucoup le jeu de mot de la fin, sur RESCUE. Bonne idée ! [img]users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## Dunkat

Merci Juliette ! 

KIMKAMAOUSS, je vuex bien que tu me donnes des idées pour faire un peu plus "CHOC" . Comme ca je peut mettre un peu des deux . Partie Douce  Partie Choc pour tous les gouts !

----------


## Dacodac

Manon, j'aime bien ta vidéo modifiée aussi, c'est vrai qu'elle est tes douce mais je l'ai pas trouvée gnangnan. Après c'est sûr que c'est pas évident de trouver le juste milieu entre le choquant et le tendre. En tout cas, toutes les vidéos que j'ai vues jusqu'à présent sont très très bien, je vais essayer de me lancer, j'en ai jamais faite alors bon on verra!!

----------


## Juliette109

T'en as jamais fais ???
Demande à Flora !!  :lol2: 



 :jesors:

----------


## flora67

:lol2:

----------


## AnnaPastiS

mes 2 videos chouchoux sont celle de Flora67 et Manonbasket, j'adoooooooooore    ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## Lili-kat

J'ai essayé de faire une vidéo moi aussi.
C'est une première et je ne maitrise pas bien les effets, la chronologie, le rythme.
Mais bon, c'est plus histoire de participer   ::  

[flash=425,350:2h92za2h]http://www.youtube.com/v/6m0O7lveRF8[/flash:2h92za2h]

----------


## flora67

Lili-kat : *bravo, j'aime beaucoup !! * [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]

De superbes photos, très bien choisies en fonction du moment de la vidéo ( Bilou devant sa grille pour "L'espoir.." magnifique )[/*:m:21gizrb6]Une très bonne bande-son, douce et qui ne distrait pas des images par des paroles[/*:m:21gizrb6]Une bonne approche du thème, douce et pas culpabilisante[/*:m:21gizrb6]Bonne durée[/*:m:21gizrb6]Bref t'as tout bon. C'est ma préférée jusqu'à présent.

Un bémol ? tu n'as mis que des chats et chiens ( et encore pas beaucoup de chats )  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_con.gif[/img]
Pas de Nacs, chevaux, animaux de ferme etc.. 

Mais il n'empêche qu'elle est superbe  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## Lili-kat

Merci beaucoup Flora, 

Pour les chats, tu as raison. Ce n'est pas vraiment voulu. C'est bizarre mais j'ai eu du mal à trouver les photos.

Pour les autres animaux, c'est un choix. je ne me sentais pas capable de gérer autant d'images sur une bande son un peu courte. Je voulais aussi faire ressentir l'athmosphère des refuges et partir de ce nombre de 100000 abandons par an.

----------


## jujuvsv60

Besoin d'aide :

J'ai envie d'essayer de faire une video aussi, mais je me pose une question pour les foto on peut les prendre sur le forum ou pour chaque foto il faut demander a la personne ??

merci pour la reponse    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## pantitia

le choix va être super difficile pour ceux qui vont le faire  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_con.gif[/img]
Lili-kat : j'aime beaucoup, la vidéo est assez enlevée, on ne s'ennuie pas... et la musique est super bien. 
Pareil par contre, trop de chiens, on ne voit qu'eux presque, c'est mon seul point négatif..

Bravo!!

----------


## kimkamaouss

> J'ai essayé de faire une vidéo moi aussi.
> C'est une première et je ne maitrise pas bien les effets, la chronologie, le rythme.
> Mais bon, c'est plus histoire de participer [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]
> 
> [flash=425,350:1nxnz1yg]http://www.youtube.com/v/6m0O7lveRF8[/flash:1nxnz1yg]


[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]
Voilà exactement ce que je voulais dire quand je parlais d'un équilibre entre doux et choc. Superbe. 

- les images bien choisies : 
Le contraste plutôt pas mal entre les photos des chiens derrière les barreaux et celles des chiens dans une maison/en liberté/courant dehors, etc. 
Sans parler du regard plus que guimauve des loulous qui m'a fait fondre du début à la fin...  (c'est ce qu'on appelle 'prendre par les sentiments', c'est... sournois ! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]) 

- les textes percutants sans être trop choc. Pas trop de blabla, ni trop peu. J'adore ta façon de présenter les choses à travers tes mots. 

Bon, il y a quelques pertes de rythme à des moments, c'est vrai. Et puis des transitions pas forcément au bon endroit par rapport à la musique 
Mais, franchement, on s'en fout. ^^ Le fond fait oublier les petits problèmes de forme.  (déjà vraiment rikiki, des détails).

Alors un grand bravo à toi Lili-kat pour cette jolie vidéo très touchante. [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

Oops, je crois que j'ai épuisé la réserve de mouchoirs. [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]

----------


## kimkamaouss

Ah, j'oubliais : malgré ce que tu peux en dire, je trouve tes effets de transition très réussis.   ::

----------


## liliebird

lilikat ta vidéo est la plus réussie jusqu'ici (après l'abandon est un meurtre mais elle a été supprimée)

----------


## jujuvsv60

Est ce que quelqun pourrait repondre a ma question, car j'aimerais commencer ma video mais je ne sais pas si je dois demander l'autorisation a chaque personne pour prendre les fotos sur rescue ou pas ?

Merci

----------


## yel83

[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/naki_gif.gif[/img]
C'est magnifique!
C'est dommage que l'es gens ne comprennent pas les conséquences de leurs actes !
On peut voir la tristesse dans leurs yeux ou l'amour ! Je le redit c'est magnifique!
J'ai pleuré toutes les larmes de mon cur la je crois!

Bravo [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img] (même si on ne devrait pas faire tous ça si les gens avaient un peu plus de cur!)

----------


## torpyl

lili-kat !!! c'est superbe , et à la fin les gens comprenne bien que c'est un forum d'adoption

on peut diffuser ou pas ?

----------


## Mémé60

vidéo superbe [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour26_.gif[/img]!! ,elle touche mais sans être violente!! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]
J'en pleure a chaque fois [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/naki_gif.gif[/img] !!

----------


## flora67

> Est ce que quelqun pourrait repondre a ma question, car j'aimerais commencer ma video mais je ne sais pas si je dois demander l'autorisation a chaque personne pour prendre les fotos sur rescue ou pas ?
> 
> Merci


la réponse est OUI il faut demander a tout le monde    ::

----------


## Fanfan66

> mes 2 videos chouchoux sont celle de Flora67 et Manonbasket, j'adoooooooooore


MERCI




> Manon, j'aime bien ta vidéo modifiée aussi, c'est vrai qu'elle est tes douce mais je l'ai pas trouvée gnangnan. Après c'est sûr que c'est pas évident de trouver le juste milieu entre le choquant et le tendre. En tout cas, toutes les vidéos que j'ai vues jusqu'à présent sont très très bien, je vais essayer de me lancer, j'en ai jamais faite alors bon on verra!!


MERCI !!!! Oui j'aimerais bien pour les personnes qui aiment le choc leur avis pour uej e puisse la modifié pour qu'elle soit tendre et defois choque !

----------


## Dunkat

Désoler pour le message d'avant , je n'avais pas vu que cetait le compte de ma Mère qui était connecté

----------


## jujuvsv60

> Envoyé par jujuvsv60
> 
> Est ce que quelqun pourrait repondre a ma question, car j'aimerais commencer ma video mais je ne sais pas si je dois demander l'autorisation a chaque personne pour prendre les fotos sur rescue ou pas ?
> 
> Merci
> 
> 
> la réponse est OUI il faut demander a tout le monde


Arf   :?  , tant pis je pourrait pas participer comme mes mp sont bloquer.   ::

----------


## carotte51

> lilikat ta vidéo est la plus réussie jusqu'ici (après l'abandon est un meurtre mais elle a été supprimée)


+1   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## yel83

J'ai pas eu la fois de lire tous les post, mais pourquoi elle a était supprimée la vidéo l'abandon est un meurtre?

----------


## Tisouen

Je pense que c'est à KiLLY de choisir la vidéo qu'elle préfère parce qu'il y a qu'elle qui peut savoir de quelle façon elle veut que son forum soit représenté. 

Après faire un sondage oui pourquoi pas pour savoir qu'elle est la vidéo préférée des rescuiens mais la décisions finale appartient à KiLLY.

----------


## boubouille

bon je vais essayer mais j'ai jamais fait et jsuis une vraie kiche avec le pc alors je vous promet pas du grandiose    ::  
j'ai déjà galerer à mettre mes 4 pauvres premiers textes    ::  
ça va être sympa pour trouver que des images libres de droit je le sent, jcrois que jvais aller au refuge prendre des photos moi même xD

----------


## Dunkat

> Je pense que c'est à KiLLY de choisir la vidéo qu'elle préfère parce qu'il y a qu'elle qui peut savoir de quelle façon elle veut que son forum soit représenté. 
> 
> Après faire un sondage oui pourquoi pas pour savoir qu'elle est la vidéo préférée des rescuiens mais la décisions finale appartient à KiLLY.


Ok . Merci de la reponse .

----------


## Juliette109

Je pense aussi que c'est à KILLY de choisir.
En parlant d'elle, ce serait bien qu'elle revienne quand même de temps en temps sur le topic pour donner son avis et nous conseiller sur comment rendre nos vdéos mieux qu'elles ne le sont ! 
Enfin elle a certainement bien d'autres choses à faire, je suppose.
Super, lili-Kat !   ::   Seul bémol : pas trop de chiens, et aucun NACS? ou équidés. Mais top !

----------


## piousse

Bon ben moi j'ai fait ca...
Je ne sais pas trop si ca plaira ou pas, j'avais envie de faire passer le message de l'adoptiona a travers les yeux de mon chien car il a lui même vecu l'abandon, la maltraitance..
J'ai passé du temps car je suis plutot nulle avec les trucs videos, et les pc ca les fait ramé  :Smile: 
Voil  :Smile:  merci ! J'ai ajouté les logos Rescue comme demandé, afin de faire la pub...desolée aussi pour la qualité de la videos, c'est filmé avec mon apareil photo  :Smile: 

[flash=600,361:1vmefr88]http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid718.photobucket.com/albums/ww185/Piousse/abandonfinalrescueok.flv[/flash:1vmefr88]

----------


## nanie1991

je n'arrive pas a lire ta vidéo piousse    ::

----------


## Lili-kat

Alors là chapeau Piousse    ::   ::   ::  

Ta vidéo est une petite merveille !
C'est inattendu, d'un abord décousu mais parfaitement construit.

Je lui trouve un côté nouvelle vague du cinéma des années 50, un côté Doisneau aussi.
C'est à la fois espiègle, tendre, et très percutant.

Les images en creshendo des chiens abandonnés et martyrs sont comme un coup de poing, ce qui rend le message très fort.

Un concentré de poésie et de tendresse.

C'est à contre-courant de tout ce qu'on a vu.
J'adore !

Merci

----------


## piousse

:merci: 
Je suis touché, j'y ai mis tout mon coeur, j'ai reflechis, j'ai pioché dans mes anciennes vidéos, puis j'en ai filmé des nouvelles cet aprem  :Smile: 
Mon loulou a bien joué le jeu de l"abandon !!!
Surtout quand je le laisse agttaché a l'arbre ! j'ai du refaire 4 fois la prise car il savait bien que je ne le laissais pas, il se roulait ou remuait la queue ca ne faisait pas tres melodrame !
C'est super sympa de faire ce genre de chose en tout cas, j'ai adoré ! si je suis motivée je crois même que je vais en faire une autre :   ::  
J'ai hate que tout le monde s'y mette (même si ca prend du temps ) et de voir + de videos en tout cas ! bravo aux autres .

Nannie je ne sais pas pas pourquoi tu n'arrives pas a la visualiser...Ne te fie pas a la fleche "play' du haut mais clic plutot sur le curseur du bas...
biz a tous et a toutes !

----------


## liliebird

les vidéos avec ton chien sont très touchantes, c'est très beau; maison comprend mal que ton chien a été abandonné et sauvé.

----------


## Atypika

j'aime beaucoup celle de Lili-kat  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## Tisouen

J'accroche pas du tout avec la video de piousse. 

Pour moi ça colle pas du tout avec ce qui est demandé à savoir la promotion de rescue et donc des sauvetages rescue. 
La c'est une video sur ton chien et son histoire et encore on voit plus sa vie maintenant avec vous que son histoire réelle. 

Et je trouve que la musique colle pas du tout avec la dureté des abandons. La c'est joyeux comme 90% de ta vidéo alors que les abandons et les histoires qu'on voit sur rescue c'est pas franchement joyeux. 

Donc non franchement j'accroche pas du tout. 

Sur toute la vidéo on a quelques secondes avec des chiens différents abandonnés ou maltraité. 

Bref pour moi vidéo hors sujet. 
Un peu comme celle de pattes que je n'ai pas encore regardé d'ailleurs

----------


## Tisouen

Lili-kat je trouve ta vidéo pas mal. 
Bonnes photos et très bonne bande son ! 
Les textes sont pas mal également et les transitions sont biens. 
Par contre un petit manque de rythme par moment. 

Mes préférées restes pour le moment celle de flora et de buterfly.

----------


## denpasar

Moi non plus je n'arrive pas a voir la vidéo de piousse

----------


## Tisouen



----------


## Tisouen

Merde j'ai oublié de dire que c'était la vidéo de piousse     ::

----------


## Lili-kat

> J'accroche pas du tout avec la video de piousse. 
> 
> Pour moi ça colle pas du tout avec ce qui est demandé à savoir la promotion de rescue et donc des sauvetages rescue. 
> La c'est une video sur ton chien et son histoire et encore on voit plus sa vie maintenant avec vous que son histoire réelle. 
> 
> Et je trouve que la musique colle pas du tout avec la dureté des abandons. La c'est joyeux comme 90% de ta vidéo alors que les abandons et les histoires qu'on voit sur rescue c'est pas franchement joyeux. 
> 
> Donc non franchement j'accroche pas du tout. 
> 
> ...



A propos de la vidéo de Piousse.
Je trouve au contraire qu'elle est totalement dans le sujet, si on considère que celui-ci est de montrer le déchirement et la descente aux enfers qu'entraine un abandon.

Avant de la visionner, je me suis dit que filmer son chien relevait plus de la section "galerie photos". Et bien non, pas dans le cas de cette vidéo. 
A travers Nog, c'est le destin  de tous les autres animaux que j'ai entrevu : dans ce que leur bonheur peut avoir  plus simple, comme dans ce qui peut faire basculer leur vie dans l'horreur la plus abominable.

Nog est heureux et j'aime l'histoire qu'il nous raconte. L'émerveillement naif qu'il a, est le parfait moyen pour nous rappeler que ce bonheur fragile ne repose que sur l'entière responsabilité et constance de ses maitres.

Ce n'est pas son histoire en particulier qui est racontée. C'est celle de tous !
A travers la vision de son petit bonheur : "C'est ma maitresse, je l'aime - C'est mon maitre, je l'aime aussi - je suis heureux - si tu me laisses, je suis en danger", c'est le lien animal/humain dans ce qu'il a de plus innocent, qui est révélé. 

Par la narration de Nog et de ses besoins affectifs tellement élémentaires, simples et naifs, c'est toute la puissance de l'attachement et de la confiance qu'un animal peut avoir en son maitre qui est rappelée.
Et c'est leur position de dépendance à nous, humains, qui doit nous rendre fidèles à eux, comme ils le sont à nous.

"La vidéo est joyeuse à 90 %". 
Oui, c'est vrai,et ce 90 % d'images joyeuses trouve le parfait contraste et équilibre avec le 10 % d'images horribles, très concentrées, mises en scène comme un cauchemar, spectre de l'horreur qui guette un chien sans maitre.
Le montage de Piousse montre parfaitement bien comme tout ce bonheur peut basculer. Combien l'humain possède le pouvoir du bien comme du mal, de la joie et de la peine, de la vie ou de la mort.

Je ne dirais pas que la vidéo de Piousse est hors sujet, je dirais plutôt qu'elle est tout simplement "hors concours" par son esthétisme et le traitement très personnel du message qui est délivré.

Il n'y a rien a retoucher. Si elle n'entre pas dans le cadre de la promotion de rescue, tant pis, il y en aura d'autres. 
Ta vidéo Piousse n'a besoin d'aucun logo pour exister. Elle est tout simplement "vivante".

----------


## piousse

merci  :Smile: 
Je peux comprendre qu'on la trouve un peu trop perso..
Mais ce que j'ai voulu faire, c'etait un petit film, quelque chose qui ne soit ni trash, ni forcement atroce.
Quelque chose que l'on vit au quotidien, soit le bonheur avec eux.
Lili kat defend tres bien moins point de vue, elle a tout compris ! (merci !)
J'ai failli filmer un autre chien, puis par facilité j'ai choisi la vie du mien qui nous donne tout malgré son passé. (le fait que ca soit le mien ne compte pas d'aileurs )
En clair les images tristes (peu nombreuses mais le message passe c'est l'essentiel) montrent son passé (ses souvenirs) et, aussi,  un eventuel futur, une idée qui le traverse si on l'abandonnait.
J'ai peut etre un peu trop traité ca comme un film  :Smile:  
Perso je suis contente de ce que j'ai fait (pour une fois) je trouve ca sympa...
La musique semble joyeuse mais elle est tres triste en fait, elle raconte la vie de qq1 qui a besoin d'etre aimé, qui veut des amis et se sent abandonné...j'adore cette chanson elle si melancolique ...ce qui colle un peu a la video, enfin dans ma tete, apres ce n'est pas unanime !
Je suis un peu decu que le message que j'ai voulu faire passer ne passe pas a chaque fois, tant pis ; je ferai mieux la prochaine fois    ::  
au moins ca fait parler    ::  
biz

----------


## piousse

ha zut j'ai oublié de dire que ta video,  Lili katy est vraiment top (enfin je lai peut etre deja dit mais je sais plus trop )
pour qq1 qui gere pas c'est enorme ! les photos choisies sont superbes, je message est clair, y'a du negatif et du positif    ::

----------


## piousse

bon je squette carrement mais je viens de voir que je n'avais pas mis la bonne video bon ouais c'est rien mais la fin de celle ci est mieux faite (je suis tatilon )

[flash=600,361:1gzhplko]http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid718.photobucket.com/albums/ww185/Piousse/abandonfinal2.flv[/flash:1gzhplko]

----------


## denpasar

Piousse ta vidéo est  

j'adore! tellement de bonheur dans cette vidéo, les images trash sont placées au bon moment, c'est une vidéo originale bravo 

j'arrive toujours pas à voir ton autre version

----------


## piousse

beuh c'est pas une autre version  en fait  :Smile:  c'est juste que le generique de fin avait foiré dans la1ere il venait trop tard là j'ai rectifié c'est tout !   ::

----------


## boubouille

j'aime beaucoup ta video piousse mais comme tisouen je trouve qu'elle ne cadre pas asser au sujet enfin elle ne met pas rescue en valeur on comprends pas trop le rapport    ::

----------


## Dunkat

Flora, j'ai montré ta vidéo a une de mes amies elle était dégouté par tous les "tué"    ...
A chaque fois que cetait ecrit tué elle criait, elle etait dégouté ...
Donc ta vidéo lui a bien plus dans un sens  
Je lui ai montré d'autres vidéos et a la fin elle m'a dit, si je reprends un chat je crois que je l'adopterait .

----------


## Ténèbres

Je trouve que toute les vidéos sont bien , certaine un peu plus que d'autre . 

Je trouve que sur la vidéo de juliette c'est bien le fait qu'elle ai souligné le nombre de rescuiens . 

Pourquoi ne pas aussi souligné que RESCUE c'est aussi 44760 victoire contre 2590 " défaite " depuis la création du forum ( 5 ans ) . Et qu'il faut qu'on arrive à 0 défaite ? 
C'est qu'une idée que je propose pour ceux qui compte faire une vidéo .

----------


## pearl

J'aime bien la vidéo de piousse , bravo. 
Dans le cadre de "rescue" , il manque peut être un truc pour signaler "l'adoption" , c'est je crois la première qui dit "non à l'abandon". Cela serait peut être  bien aussi de noter, qu'un forum, on peut trouver des renseignements qui évitent pour des cas particuliers peut être "l'abandon" !

----------


## Juliette109

Piousse, je ne pense pas que ton projet soit trop adapté à ce qu'on recherche, mais hors du contexte je la trouve super ! C'est original. Et Nog est topp mignon, il a du bouvier bernois, non ? J'adore cette race    ::   !
Sinon, merci du compliment Ténèbre et je ne manquerai pas d'ajouter ce tu as mis à mon projet que je modifie !   ::

----------


## Dunkat

Tenebre merci du conseil !

----------


## Nénète

Lili-kat j'aime beaucoup ta vidéo   ::

----------


## Tisouen

> faire un clip pour la promotion de RESCUE et de ses objectifs à grande échelle.


Donc non pour moi définitivement la vidéo de piousse ne cadre pas avec le sujet   :hein2: 

Sa vidéo est une vidéo sur l'abandon. C'est pas une vidéo de promotion de rescue avec ce qu'il se passe sur rescue.

----------


## flora67

> Flora, j'ai montré ta vidéo a une de mes amies elle était dégouté par tous les "tué"    ...
> A chaque fois que cetait ecrit tué elle criait, elle etait dégouté ...
> Donc ta vidéo lui a bien plus dans un sens


Bah oui, toute réaction est bonne, je préfère que les gens réagissent ( même mal ) plutôt qu'ils s'emmerdent devant une vidéo et qu'au final ils ne ressentent rien et donc, qu'aucun message ne soit passé  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## Lili-kat

Merci beaucoup pour les encouragements reçus

Faire  une vidéo pour la promotion de rescue en parlant de tout ce qui s'y fait est très difficile : il y a tant de choses, tant d'actions qui s'y mènent, pour beaucoup d'animaux différents, et tellement de drames et de bonheurs.
C'est pour cela que je n'ai pas fait mon montage dans cette optique. C'est comme ça, pour le plaisir de partager, de faire un peu parler sa sensibilité, même si ça ne cadre pas vraiment.

La vidéo de Piousse est un petit bijou, merci encore de nous avoir ouvert le petit monde de Nog   :calinou: 

Je vais reprendre ma vidéo pour tenter de l'améliorer car je suis consciente de ses défauts.

En attendant, pour essayer, j'ai remis le montage (modifié un peu ) sur une autre bande son que j'aime aussi.
c'est "hallelujah" (pas celle de jeff buckley que je n'avais pas sur mon pc, dommage j'aurais préférée)

----------


## Dunkat

> Envoyé par manonbasket
> 
> Flora, j'ai montré ta vidéo a une de mes amies elle était dégouté par tous les "tué"  ...
> A chaque fois que cetait ecrit tué elle criait, elle etait dégouté ...
> Donc ta vidéo lui a bien plus dans un sens 
> 
> 
> Bah oui, toute réaction est bonne, je préfère que les gens réagissent ( même mal ) plutôt qu'ils s'emmerdent devant une vidéo et qu'au final ils ne ressentent rien et donc, qu'aucun message ne soit passé [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]


Elle a pas régis mal !  
C'est juste leur "histoire qui lui faisait peur"
On c'est dit ce cerait bien la meme vidéo pendant 10 min . 10x plus de stress 10x plus de réalité

----------


## Lili-kat

Bon voilà, je propose une autre version même si dans le fond j'ai une préférence pour la bande son de "la leçon de piano"
Hallelujah, ça me fait fondre aussi. Je préfère la version de J.Buckley ou de Léonard Cohen mais je ne l'avais pas en stock.
A la fin ça fait beaucoup de "hallelujah hallelujah" mais bon, c'était pour essayer.

C'est encore un peu pathos, mais c'est plus fort que moi    ::  

[flash=425,350:18bh526b]http://www.youtube.com/v/uHKMFuE6ceM[/flash:18bh526b]

----------


## titeAtchi

Voilà la mienne soyez indulgents hein 
C'est ma toute première alors...
Donnez moi votre avis pour que je m'améliore =)

----------


## titeAtchi

[flash=425,335:1jbajijr]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xaqjou_rescue[/flash:1jbajijr]
Pardon du double post, je ne sais pas comment éditer les messages... XD

----------


## Anaïs

> Je pense aussi que c'est à KILLY de choisir.
> *En parlant d'elle, ce serait bien qu'elle revienne quand même de temps en temps sur le topic pour donner son avis et nous conseiller sur comment rendre nos vdéos mieux qu'elles ne le sont !
> Enfin elle a certainement bien d'autres choses à faire, je suppose.* 
> Super, lili-Kat !    Seul bémol : pas trop de chiens, et aucun NACS? ou équidés. Mais top !


non, je suis ce topic, mais je n'y participe pas, c'est volontaire.
tu penses bien que si j'avais une idée précise de comment doit être une vidéo dans ma tête ... je la ferai moi même après tout   ::  

là mon but c'est vraiment d'être open à tout, et de laisser parler la créativité de tout le monde, sans y mettre mon grain de sel, et voir ce qui en ressort   ::

----------


## denpasar

Lili kat, ta vidéo est vraiment bien

----------


## piousse

j'aime bien ta nouvelle version lilikat ! elle est top ta video, c'est vrai que je prefere aussi les autres version de cette chanson  :Smile: 
C'est bien choisi c'est clair j'aime bp ! 
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## chipie the one

SUPERBE !




> *Merci de passer vous présenter dans la rubrique adéquate.*

----------


## melouille

Piousse c'est vrai que ta vidéo est en quelque sorte hors concours, mais j'adhère totalement, j'adore l'acteur principal, ainsi que la réalisation.

J'ai regardé toutes les vidéos sans parvenir à me décider sur celle que je préférais parce que je les aimais toutes, jusqu'à ce que je voie celle de Lili-kat. Je suis fan!

----------


## Juliette109

> Envoyé par Juliette109
> 
> Je pense aussi que c'est à KILLY de choisir.
> *En parlant d'elle, ce serait bien qu'elle revienne quand même de temps en temps sur le topic pour donner son avis et nous conseiller sur comment rendre nos vdéos mieux qu'elles ne le sont !
> Enfin elle a certainement bien d'autres choses à faire, je suppose.* 
> Super, lili-Kat !    Seul bémol : pas trop de chiens, et aucun NACS? ou équidés. Mais top !
> 
> 
> non, je suis ce topic, mais je n'y participe pas, c'est volontaire.
> ...


Ah d'accord !   ::  

Bah tite Achie moi je trouve ça pas mal du tout, seul 2 (petits) bémols : 
*tu dis "des centaines d'abandons" mais ce sont plutôt des milliers et des millions par an, et ce rien qu'en France
*c'est bien, tu as beaucoup équilibré chat/chien, mais je ne me souvient pas d'avoir vu des NACS ou des équidés
Mais j'adore !
Petit HS : Tite Achie, j'adore ton avatar ! (désolé si j'ai écorché ton pseudo je me souvenais plus trop !   ::   )

----------


## titeAtchi

Meurchi^^
Mon pseudo c'est titeAtchi XD mais sinon je voulais surtout faire chat-chien car je sais qu'il y a beaucoup plus de gens qui veulent adopter un chat ou un chien qu'un cheval ... 
enfin ce n'est que mon avis ^^"
pour les centaines d'abandon je peut sûrement arranger ça, et merci pour tes conseils ;p

----------


## PLUME1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brouCYrPZgsfeature=player_embedded#

----------


## Tisouen

Plume1 j'adhère pas la encore pour moi c'est hors sujet...

C'est je le rappel un concours vidéo pour la promotion de rescue pas juste un concours vidéo.

La c'est la promotion de tes adoptions/sauvetages...

----------


## Juliette109

> Plume1 j'adhère pas la encore pour moi c'est hors sujet...
> 
> C'est je le rappel un concours vidéo pour la promotion de rescue pas juste un concours vidéo.
> 
> La c'est la promotion de tes adoptions/sauvetages...


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   moi non plus j'adhère pas. Et puis les ,"dcd" c'est pour "décédé" ? Si oui, ça fait pas "sérieux" c'est pas comme ça qu'on va attirer du monde (je dis pas moi aussi j'en fais des fautes d'ortho mais là c'est pas une faute d'ortho c'est un langage SMS !)

Mes favoris : Flora, But', titeAchie.

----------


## PLUME1

ok vous pouvez suppimé ma video merci

----------


## Lili-kat

Plume 1, merci pour ta vidéo, je la trouve très émouvante.
J'aime le réalisme des photos, on voit qu'elles sont tirées du quotidien, qu'il soit joyeux ou pas.
Les photos que tu as choisies me plaisent, parce qu'elles n'ont rien d'artificiel ( contrairement aux photos de professionnel avec  chaton ou chiot sur un coussin satin rose )
Je trouve important que les images restent tirées du vécu, même si les photos ne sont pas parfaites, prises sur le vif ou maladroites: qu'elles soient à l'image de la vie quoi...

Après c'est vrai que la vidéo manque de structure et de progression.
ce n'est qu'un défilement de animaux, adoptés ou morts (et encore on ne sait même pas s'ils sont morts après adoption ou pas)
Le message passe pour moi car je sais déjà ce que je viens chercher, sinon , il n'est pas assez clair.
C'est ce qu'il manque à cette vidéo, un peu trop longue également.
En tous les cas merci beaucoup pour ce que tu fais.

----------


## Lili-kat

> _ce n'est qu'un défilement de animaux_, adoptés ou morts (et encore on ne sait même pas s'ils sont morts après adoption ou pas)


Je me suis mal exprimée et la formule est mal choisie, pardon.

Je voulais dire que l'enchainement de ces destins (adoptés, décédés) devrait être le support à un message plus clairement formulé : c'est à dire avec un texte, qui rendrait compte d'un constat, qui informerait et qui ouvrait à la fin à une sollicitation, un appel solidaire avec le  lien vers le forum.

----------


## piousse

Je suis etonnée a chaque fois des reaction tres "motivées" des jeunes filles sur ce forum  :Smile: 
Ne critiquez pas de maniere si intransigeante, je sais que la fougue de la jeunesse vous motive a fond, mais un peu plus de tact serait le bienvenu   ::  
Ces films sont un peu le fruit du travail de chacun et chacune. C'est comme en art on ne peut pas etre si ferme en disant "non ! ca ne va pas !"
Vous jugez de maniere trop radicale. Soyez plus pondérés les filles  :Smile:  On est là pour s'aider et je pense que tout le monde fait pour le mieux !
On n'est pas obligés de dire que l'on n'aime pas du tout. On peut conseiller "fais plutot comme ceci ou ajoute cela" mais les critiques fermes "je n'aime pas" ne sont guerre constructives  :Smile: 
Voilà, un peu plus de douceurs dans ce monde de brutes     ::  
biz



_




 Envoyé par Juliette109






 Envoyé par Tisouen

Plume1 j'adhère pas la encore pour moi c'est hors sujet...

C'est je le rappel un concours vidéo pour la promotion de rescue pas juste un concours vidéo.

La c'est la promotion de tes adoptions/sauvetages...


 lusun:   moi non plus j'adhère pas. Et puis les ,"dcd" c'est pour "décédé" ? Si oui, ça fait pas "sérieux" c'est pas comme ça qu'on va attirer du monde (je dis pas moi aussi j'en fais des fautes d'ortho mais là c'est pas une faute d'ortho c'est un langage SMS !)

Mes favoris : Flora, But', titeAchie.


_  ::

----------


## Tisouen

La fougue de la jeunesse hum    ::   Sauf si ton âge est faux je crois qu'on peut dire que soit t'es encore dans la fougue de la jeunesse soit que c'est pas la fougue de la jeunesse qui motive les commentaires. 

Ecoutes je critique pas forcément les vidéos en soi elles seraient très bien dans la partie galerie photo ou autre ou l'on présente ses vidéos perso mais la non c'est un concours avec un sujet donné donc oui on critique quand le sujet n'est pas respecté.   :hein2: 

Après on a quand même encore le droit de dire qu'une vidéo nous touche pas non ?    ::   Et ça même si elle a été faite avec le coeur, si ça ne touche pas on va pas faire semblant d'aimer. Mais c'est vrai que beaucoup aime l'hypocrisie...

Si vous ne voulez pas de critiques, alors ne mettez pas vos vidéos   :hein2:  A partir du moment ou on accepte de montrer ce que l'on a fait on s'expose à la critique bonne ou mauvaise. 

Plusieurs personnes ont déjà dit ce qu'elle verrait bien dans les vidéos donc c'est pondérés dans ce sens la mais pour le non respect du sujet je vois pas comment être pondéré. 

Encore une fois c'est pas un simple concours vidéo mais une promotion d'un forum d'aide et d'adoption pour les animaux. 

Mais personne vous empêche de mettre vos vidéos dans d'autres topics adaptés à vos vidéos. Au contraire d'ailleurs. 


Et puis je le rappel la aussi IL FAUT DEMANDER AUX PERSONNES AVANT D'UTILISER LES PHOTOS... Comme l'a dit KiLLY ça serait dommage qu'une vidéo soit sélectionnée et que quelqu'un trouve par hasard ses photos dessus et que ça cause des problèmes.

----------


## EmyAnim

A moi ! 
Tout (vidéos, photos) est libre de droit (enfin, sous autorisation   ) sauf la musique. 
On verra pour la modifier si ça pose vraiment problème... 


[flash=425,335:2xnupzkd]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xarjfj_rescue3jet_animals[/flash:2xnupzkd]

----------


## Noemie-

piousse j'aime beaucoup ta vidéo. Enfin, surtout le concept. Ca change, et ça fout les boules, j'aime bien la façon dont s'est raconté. Bien que ce soit effectivement un peu trop "perso" et ne montre pas assez les autres animaux, euthanasie etc... elle m'a beaucoup émue, elle est très bien faite ! 

Néanmoins celle que je vois + représentée rescue c'est celle de buterfly (bon j'avoue ne pas les avoir encore toutes regardé), et celle de flora aussi que je trouve bien faite    ::

----------


## Buterfly

Alors la chapeau EmyAnim, j'ai regardé sans la musique donc je sais pas ce que ça donne avec, mais meme sans je la trouve superbement realisée ta video.

De superbes idées, les passages videos qui restent bref comme il faut, donnent une autre dimension qu'on a pas sur les autres videos.

Le texte à la fin avec RESCUE, j'adore aussi.

Les deux seuls trucs qui me gène, c'est qu'il n'y est aucun NAC.
Et l'ecriture pour le texte "alors on fait quoi", mais ça c'est du chipotage  

Mais Bravo.

----------


## flora67

*Chapeau bas Emyanim  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]* 

Superbe. Vraiment superbe. La meilleure pour représenter Rescue jusqu'à présent.

Une vidéo très "pro" comparé au travail " d'amateur " réalisé jusque là ( y compris la mienne hein, soyons objectifs )  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img][/*:m:rtnpda8u]magnifiques prises de vue, extraits de films[/*:m:rtnpda8u]Bonne musique[/*:m:rtnpda8u]Bonne durée[/*:m:rtnpda8u]Bon rythme[/*:m:rtnpda8u]Très bons textes ( j'avais aussi pensé à la définition d'abandon pour la mienne )  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img][/*:m:rtnpda8u]Super idée de prendre les lettres de RESCUE pour introduire les idées[/*:m:rtnpda8u]Bref, super. Tous les thèmes du forum sont abordés, l'essentiel y est, c'est top.

Juste un truc qui ma chagriné : ta vidéo est donc très pro, très bien faite, on voit que tu maîtrises, et à mon avis la séquence texte où tu écris de ta main ( il me semble ) : " Alors, on fait quoi ? " fait tache  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_con.gif[/img]
Je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux en rester à une police d'écriture normale  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

Encore une fois un grand bravo  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]

----------


## flora67

> Et l'ecriture pour le texte "alors on fait quoi", mais ça c'est du chipotage


OH ben les grands esprits se rencontrent  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]
J'écrivais en même temps que But, je n'avais donc pas lu, preuve que ça pose apparemment problème à d'autres que moi  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

----------


## léna 2841

Moi je dis   Emy...   Les photos sont belles et l'émotion passe mieux qu'avec des photos trash, moi perso, les photos où des chiens souffrent physiquement, je ne peux pas, mais ce n'est que mon avis ...!!

----------


## flora67

> et celle de flora aussi que je trouve bien faite  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]


Ah nan franchement vu ce qui a été fait depuis la mienne on l'oublie, sincèrement, regarde la dernière  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]

----------


## Tisouen

J'aime beaucoup le fait d'avoir mis des morceaux de vidéos ça donne une autre dimension à la vidéo. y a encore plus d'émotion je trouve (d'ailleurs c'est marrant on en a parlé avec Lethale de ça tout à l'heure qui pensait aussi que ça serait bien de mettre de la vidéo)

Un petit bémol pour la police d'écriture qui est pas toujours agréable à lire et pour le fait qu'on ne voit pas vraiment le côté négatif des abandons. On voit des images des animaux au refuge mais on ne connait pas leur histoire ni ce qu'ils sont devenus etc... 

Par contre super d'avoir pu filmer des moment de rencontre adoptants/adoptés lors des co-voit ! Je trouve ça très émouvant. 

En tous cas oui y a vraiment pleins de bonnes idées !

----------


## Lili-kat

Emyanim    ::   ::   ::  

Tu as réussi à faire passer dans ta vidéo le triste univers des refuges et en même tant toutes les actions dynamiques et solidaires de rescue.
C'est génial ! 
Dès le début on est happé et jusqu'au bout on est pris et par l'émotion et par l'envie d'en savoir plus sur les actions menées et à poursuivre.

Très bon équilibre entre les séquences filmées ou on ressent  la fébrilité, l'angoisse, la tension des animaux..les photos, les passages de l'intervention des bénévoles  et les textes.    ::   ::  

Pas de pathos, tu as réussi à l'éviter , L'émotion y est et en plus ta vidéo insuffle une impulsion pour se retrousser les manches et y aller tous ensemble.

Pareil, le "alors on fait quoi" est de trop
La musique, je ne l'aime pas trop mais j'approuve totalement le choix de la musique entrainante et dynamique. Tu as tout bon    :Embarrassment: k:  car le dynamisme et l'optimisme (malgré tout) c'est vers cela qu'il faut tendre.

Bravo et merci    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Noemie-

Ah oui effectivement Emyanim tu as capté le truc    ::    prendre tout les commentaires des autres vidéos pour l'appliquer dans la tienne, et ça donne franchement un chouette résultat !!! 

Ca reste + vivant avec de vrais vidéos, pas besoin de mots, pas besoin de texte, seul les regards des animaux suffisent.. Vraiment, chapeau   :amour:

----------


## denpasar

Alors la Emyanim

----------


## kalie

Petite rectification sur la vidéo de Flora que je trouve très bien par ailleurs, mais j'ai été choquée par une chose : Etoile petit chaton tué, je tiens à préciser qu'Etoile était chez moi qu'elle est décédée mais n'a pas été tuée, faut faire la nuance entre tué et décédé, là j'ai l'impression de l'avoir fait euthanasier    ::

----------


## Lili-kat

> Alors la Emyanim


Ah oui ! complètement d'accord !
Ta vidéo Emyanim touche en plein coeur parce que l'effet "film, reportage" fait qu'on est en plein dedans :
On est avec les chiens, les chats, avec eux dans leur stress. On est avec les bénévoles, dans leur action ou alors on voudrait y être.

J'aime beaucoup l'intro avec la définition du verbe abandonner et le bruit des aboiements qui monte. On est plongé direct là.

Il y a pour moi quelques retouches à faire mais c'est du détail. 
Encore bravo   ::

----------


## flora67

> Petite rectification sur la vidéo de Flora que je trouve très bien par ailleurs, mais j'ai été choquée par une chose : Etoile petit chaton tué, je tiens à préciser qu'Etoile était chez moi qu'elle est décédée mais n'a pas été tuée, faut faire la nuance entre tué et décédé, là j'ai l'impression de l'avoir fait euthanasier  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]


Je ne voulais surtout pas te faire de peine  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]
Le fait est qu'Etoile ayant été abandonnée à la base malade, elle est morte par l'inconscience de ses abandonnants, bien sûr que ce n'est pas de ta faute.. 

Si tu souhaites que je supprime ma vidéo..  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Hein43_g.gif[/img]

----------


## Dacodac

Emyanim  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img] Ta vidéo est vraiment super, on comprend bien le but du forum et ce dont il s'occupe. J'aime beaucoup!! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Amour21_.gif[/img]

----------


## Juliette109

Désolé c'est vrai que mes commentaires peuvent être dur je me rends pas compte mais ce nes't pas dans le but seulement de critiquer ou de méchanceté, juste de donner mon avis et d'expliquer pourquoi (parce que perso je pense un simple "j'aime pas" tout seul ça sert à rien.
Dans la mesure oùje sais bien que ma vidéo n'est certainement pas parfaite et que je ssuis ouverte à toute critique, bonne ou mauvaise, je vois pas trop le probllème, moi j'ai posté ma vidéo on m'a dit ce qu'on en pensait j'ai modifié selon vos coneils (mais j'arrives pas à re-poster la modif' je sais pas pourquoi ça marche pas lol). Tiens d'ailleurs moi aussi j'utilise du langage SMS (mais c'est pas dans la vidéo).
Mais si mes remarques sont trop blessante bah je vais me relire et réfléchir à 2 fois avant de poster des messages !   ::  

Emanym ta vidéo est super elle entre dans mes "favorites" ! Juste bémol : un peu longue, mais sinon rien à redire ! Franchement c'est peut-être même ma favorite de toute ! 2eme mini-bémol : que des chiens et des chats.
J'adore toujours celle Nog même si elle cadre pas forcément avec le sujet.

----------


## loïse

Alors là, Emyanim.....wahhhh!!! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/smiley_6.gif[/img]
je suis sous le choc!et je ne pense pas que ça soit le manque de sommeil qui me fasse dire ça! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Yeux07_g.gif[/img]
Dès le début, avec les aboiements, j'ai eu des frissons, et ça ne s'est pas arrêté de toute la vidéo!
les passages en vidéo sont beaucoup plus touchants que les photos, ils nous montrent encore mieux la réalité des refuges, l'amour que tous ces animaux ont à donner, l'espoir qui les anime...
on a une représentation de rescue, "complète" avec la reprise des lettres pour un thème que tu expliques, les gens savent à quoi s'attendre en venant ici! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]
Par contre, contrairement aux autres, j'aime bien le "alors, on fait quoi?", c'est comme une petite voix timide, c'est la "conscience" des gens qui abandonnent, mais qui est souvent tellement petite et timide et parfois sans réponse directe pour eux, qu'ils préfèrent l'ignorer...je trouve que dans cette écriture, on retrouve le côté discret et maladroit comme l'écriture d'un enfant.Je trouve que le Gros point d'intérogation rouge montre que finalement il y a une réponse, il interpelle...et cette réponse c'est rescue, c'est la "solution".

Et pour finir, il y mon seul bémol (bah oui, il en faut bien un! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img] ), il n'y a que des chiens et des chats...pas de NAC ici nonplus... [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]

----------


## kalie

> Envoyé par kalie
> 
> Petite rectification sur la vidéo de Flora que je trouve très bien par ailleurs, mais j'ai été choquée par une chose : Etoile petit chaton tué, je tiens à préciser qu'Etoile était chez moi qu'elle est décédée mais n'a pas été tuée, faut faire la nuance entre tué et décédé, là j'ai l'impression de l'avoir fait euthanasier  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]
> 
> 
> Je ne voulais surtout pas te faire de peine  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]
> Le fait est qu'Etoile ayant été abandonnée à la base malade, elle est morte par l'inconscience de ses abandonnants, bien sûr que ce n'est pas de ta faute.. 
> 
> Si tu souhaites que je supprime ma vidéo..  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Hein43_g.gif[/img]


Non non t'inquiète je voulais juste eclaircir ce point    ::

----------


## iza29

coucou

ne  sachant pas comment faire, je vous mets une idée ici

mettre en scène ou en fond sonnore , le texte "comment as tu pu" , rien que d ele relire, j'en pleure encore

si je peux aider , j'en serai ravi  :Smile: 

[spoiler:2uf9nfxk]Quand j&#39;étais un chiot, je t&#39;ai amusé avec mes cabrioles et t&#39;ai fait rire.

Tu m&#39;as appelé ton enfant, et en dépit de plusieurs chaussures mâchées et quelques oreillers assassinés, je suis devenu ton meilleur ami. Toutes les fois que j&#39;étais méchant, tu agitais ton doigt vers moi et me demandais "comment est-ce possible ?", mais après on s&#39;amusait ensemble.

Mon éducation a pris un peu plus longtemps que prévu, parce que tu étais terriblement occupé, mais nous y avons travaillé ensemble. Je me souviens de ces nuits où je fouinais dans le lit et écoutais tes confidences et rêves secrets, et je croyais que la vie ne pourrait pas être plus parfaite.

Nous sommes allés pour de longues promenades et courses dans le parc, promenades de voiture, arrêts pour de la crème glacée (j&#39;ai seulement eu le cornet parce que "la glace est mauvaise pour les chiens", comme tu disais), et je faisais de longues siestes au soleil en attendant que tu rentres à la maison.

Progressivement, tu as commencé à passer plus de temps au travail, à te concentrer sur ta carrière, et plus de temps à chercher un compagnon humain. Je t&#39;ai attendu patiemment, t&#39;ai consolé après chaque déchirements de cour et déceptions, ne t&#39;ai jamais réprimandé au sunet de mauvaises décisions, et me suis ébattu avec joie lors de tes retours au foyer.

Et puis tu es tombé amouraux. Elle, maintenant ta femme, n&#39;est pas une fana des chiens, mais je l&#39;ai accueillie dans notre maison, essayé de lui montrer de l&#39;affection, et lui ai obéi. J&#39;étais heureux parce que tu étais heureux.

Ensuite les bébés humains sont arrivés et j&#39;ai partagé votre excitation. J&#39;étais fascinée par leur couleur rose, leur odeur, et je voulais les pouponner aussi. Seulement vous vous êtes inquiétés que je puisse les blesser, et j&#39;ai passé la plupart de mon temps banni dans une autre pièce ou dans une niche. O, comme je voulais les aimer, mais je suis devenu un "prisonnier de l&#39;amour".

Comme ils ont commencé à grandir, je suis devenu leur ami. Ils se sont accrochés à ma fourrure et se sont levés sur leurs jambes branlantes, ont poussé leurs doigts dans mes yeux, fouillé mes oreilles, et m&#39;ont donné des baisers sur le nez. J&#39;aimais tout d&#39;eux et leurs caresses - parce que les tiennes étaient maintenant si peu fréquentes - et je les aurais défendus avec ma vie si besoins était.

J&#39;allais dans leurs lits et écoutais leurs soucis et rêves secrets, et ensemble nous attendions le son de ta voiture dans l&#39;allée.

Il y eut un temps, quand les autres te demandaient si tu avais un chien, tu leur montrais une photo de moi dans ton portefeuille et tu leur racontais des histoires à mon propos. Ces dernières années tu répondais juste " oui " et changeais de sujet. Je suis passé du statut de "ton chien" à seulement "un chien", et vous vous êtes offensés de chaque dépense pour moi. 
Maintenant, vous avez une nouvelle occasion de carrière dans une autre ville, et vous allez déménager dans un appartement qui n&#39;autorise pas d&#39;animaux familiers. Tu as fait le bon choix pour ta "famille", mais il y eut un temps où j&#39;étais ta seule famille. 

J&#39;étais excité par la promenade en voiture jusqu&#39;à ce que nous arrivions au refuge pour animaux. Cela sentait les chiens et chats, la peur, le désespoir. Tu as rempli la paperasserie et as dit : "Je sais que vous trouverez une bonne maison pour elle". Ils ont haussé les épaules et vous ont jeté un regard attristé. Ils comprennent la réalité qui fait face à un chien entre deux âges, même un avec "des papiers." Tu as dû forcer les doigts de ton fils pour les détacher de mon col et il a crié "Non, Papa ! S&#39;il te plaît, ne les laisse pas prendre mon chien !". Et je me suis inquiété pour lui. Quelles leçons lui avez-vous apprises à l&#39;instant au sujet de l&#39;amitié et la loyauté, au sujet de l&#39;amour et de la responsabilité, et au sujet du respect pour toute vie ? Tu m&#39;as donné un "au revoir-caresse" sur la tête, as évité mes yeux, et as refusé de prendre mon collier avec vous. 

Après votre départ, les deux gentilles dames ont dit que vous saviez probablement au sujet de votre départ, il y a de cela plusieurs mois, et que vous n&#39;aviez rien fait pour me trouver une autre bonne maison. Elles ont secoué la tête et ont dit : "Comment est-ce possible ?". 

Ils sont aussi attentifs à nous ici, dans le refuge, que leurs programmes, chargés, le leur permettent. Ils nous nourrissent, bien sûr, mais j&#39;ai perdu l&#39;appétit il y a plusieurs jours. Au début, chaque fois que quelqu&#39;un passait près de ma cage, je me dépêchais en espérant que c&#39;était toi, que tu avais changé d&#39;avis, que c&#39;était juste un mauvais rêve... ou j&#39;espérais tout au moins que ça soit quelqu&#39;un qui se soucie de moi et qui pourrait me sauver. Quand je me suis rendu compte que je ne pourrais pas rivaliser avec les autres chiots qui folâtraient pour attirer l&#39;attention, je me suis retiré dans un coin de la cage et ai attendu. 

J&#39;ai entendu ses pas quand elle s&#39;approchait de moi en fin de journée, et j&#39;ai trottiné le long de l&#39;allée jusqu&#39;à une pièce séparée. Une pièce heureusement tranquille. Elle m&#39;a placé sur la table et a frotté mes oreilles, et m&#39;a dit de ne pas m&#39;inquiéter. Mon cour battait d&#39;appréhension à ce qui était à venir, mais il y avait aussi un sentiment de soulagement. Le "prisonnier de l&#39;amour" avait survécu à travers les jours. Comme c&#39;est dans ma nature, je me suis plutôt inquiété pour elle. Le fardeau qu&#39;elle porte pèse lourdement sur elle, et je le sais, de la même manière que je connaissais votre humeur chaque jour. Elle a placé une chaîne doucement autour de ma patte de devant et une larme a roulé sur sa joue.

J&#39;ai léché sa main de la même façon que je te consolais il y a tant d&#39;années. Elle a glissé l&#39;aiguille hypodermique habilement dans ma veine. Quand j&#39;ai senti la piqûre et le liquide se répandre à travers mon corps, je me suis assoupie, l&#39;ai examinée de mes gentils yeux et ai murmuré : "Comment as-tu pu ?". Peut-être parce qu&#39;elle comprenait mon langage, elle a dit " je suis si désolée." Elle m&#39;a étreint, et m&#39;a expliqué précipitamment que c&#39;était son travail de s&#39;assurer que j&#39;allais à une meilleure place où je ne serais pas ignorée ou abusée ou abandonnée, où j&#39;aurais à pourvoir moi-même à mes besoins, une place remplie d&#39;amour et de lumière très différent de cet endroit. Et avec mes dernières forces, j&#39;ai essayé de me transporter jusqu&#39;à elle et lui expliquer avec un coup sourd de ma queue que mon " Comment as-tu pu ?" n&#39; était pas dirigé contre elle. 

C&#39;était à toi, Mon Maître Bien-aimé, que je pensais.

Je penserai à toi et t&#39;attendrai à jamais. 
Puisse tout le monde dans ta vie continuer à te montrer autant de loyauté. 

Jim Willis 
2001 

Note de l&#39;auteur: 
Si "Comment est-ce possible ?" a mis des larmes dans vos yeux en le lisant comme cela me l&#39;a fait alors que je l&#39;écrivais, c&#39;est parce que c&#39;est l&#39;histoire de millions d&#39;animaux familiers qui meurent chaque année dans des chenils Français américains et canadiens. Tout le monde est bienvenu à distribuer cet essai dans un but non-commercial, aussi longtemps qu&#39;il est distribué correctement avec l&#39;avis du copyright. S&#39;il vous plaît utilisez-le pour aider à l&#39;éducation, sur vos websites, dans des bulletins d&#39;informations, dans les refuges pour animaux et tableaux d&#39;affichage du bureau du vétérinaire. 
Dites au public que la décision d&#39;ajouter un animal familier à la famille est une importante décision pour la vie, que les animaux méritent notre amour et nos soins, que la recherche d&#39;une autre maison appropriée pour votre animal est votre responsabilité et que toute vie est précieuse. S&#39;il vous plaît, faites votre part pour arrêter le meurtre d&#39;animaux, et encouragez les campagnes pour prévenir que des animaux soient non désirés. 
Auteur: Jim Willis[/spoiler:2uf9nfxk]

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Emyanim j'aime ta vidéo simplement
Le but de "promouvoir Rescue" est atteint
Aucune image pouvant dérouter les ames sensibles
Il sera bien assez tôt une fois sur Rescue de lire certaines horreurs
Par contre , manquent les nacs, les chevaux c'est dommage
Mais bon j'aime
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## lethale

EmyAnim   :Embarrassment: k: 
Ta vidéo est ma préférée.
Je reproche aussi qu'il n'y ait pas de NAC.
Peut-être que tu pourrais glisser dans un texte que ça concerne tous les animaux, chiens, chats, mais aussi NAC et animaux de ferme  :ben: 

Et dans les adoptés, tu peux peut-être demandé des photos sur les post de sortis d'affaires.


Mais vraiment, c'ets ma préférée   ::

----------


## Anaïs

j'adore aussi ta vidéo Emy, y'a juste un petit bémol qui fait que je ramène ma fraise pour une fois mais parce que je trouve ça dommage, c'est quand tu parles des 28 000 membres, ça laisse malheureusement une durée de vie très limitée à ta video vu que très bientôt on sera à plus de 30 000 etc etc .. ça serait dommage si elle est choisie de ne pas pouvoir la conserver sur le long terme   ::  

mais par contre j'adhère 100% avec les bouts de videos, ça change totalement la donne sur ce genre de videos, bravo   ::

----------


## lethale

C'est clair que les bouts de vidéos font tout.
C'est un peu lassant juste les photo...


Par contre, si elle est choisie, il faudrait trouver une musique libre de droit   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MimiX

J'aime aussi Emy, mais comme lethale, je pense que modifier un chouilla en mettant une ou deux photos de NAC, ça serait cool  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/unun_gif.gif[/img]
Bon après la musique, c'est du Coldplay, forcément je ne peux qu'adhérer   ::

----------


## christelle56

Je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon post mais..

Je n'ai le courage de lire les 12 pages. je voulais savoir qui avait fait la vidéo sur la page d'accueil du forum.
Les 3/4 des photos la composant m'appartiennent et je suis quand même étonnée de ne pas avoir été ne serait ce qu'informée qu'elles allaient etre reprises autre que pour le but dans lesquelles elles ont été faites. C'est à dire le placement des animaux.

Je pense que vous comprenez ma surprise...

----------


## christelle56

Pour ceux qui s'étonnent de ma réaction tardive, c'est juste parce que je fréquente beaucoup moins les forums et je n'avais jamais eu l'occasion de la voir (quand je viens je vais toujours sur les memes post)  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_rol.gif[/img]

----------


## Anaïs

c'était Athys/Alfred

qui avait adopté Pépère un beauceron de 15 ans chez vous si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Anaïs

oui ma mémoire me fait pas défaut, l'adoptant de ce chien donc :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/les-adopte ... ght=pepere

----------


## Juliette109

Y a un truc que je trouve dommage sur ce topic : à chaque fois qu'on se "plaint" d'une vidéo qui n'a que des chiens et des chats, on lit : "pas de NACS" à chaque post ou presque. 
Je tiens à rappeler que LES CHEVAUX, ANES, etc, existent aussi et font aussi parti du forum (moins, mais quand même !). Faut pas les oublier, parce que les chevaux y subissent beaucoup beaucoup ...
Et si on va dans ce sens, y aussi les volatiles. J'en ai vu sur RESCUE, d'ailleurs j'en ai mis un dans ma vidéo. 
Par contre je n'ai jamais vu sur RESCUE de chèvre ou truc genre.
Bref, y en a pas que pour les chats/chiens et NACS ! 
(attention je ne dis pas que se fout des NACS je les adore et ils sont tres importants aussi !)
Encore chapeau Emanym.

----------


## Anaïs

Juliette, ça serait bien de ralentir un peu les messages pas très utiles du genre.
des chèvres et tous types d'animaux il y en a sur RESCUE, après quand les gens disent "NACS" je pense qu'ils englobent un peu tout dedans, pour faire comprendre que "pas que chiens et chats".
bref, arrêtes de chipoter sur tous les termes et de toujours trouver quelque chose à critiquer, sans fondement.

----------


## christelle56

Je me souviens bien de pepere, j'avais des tas de photos de lui.

La spa où ont été prises les photos était assez... comment dire... bref ils n'apprécient pas spécialement internet et m'avait demandé de fermer mon site (consacré à ce refuge) car ils voulaient avoir le controle complet des chiens et autres. (c'est à dire niveau histoire et les photos) 


J'espère juste qu'ils ne tomberont pas dessus (ce n'est pas moi qui leur dirait n'ayez crainte) (ceci dit à aucun cas leur nom n'est visible donc je ne pense pas que ca soit dommageable)

----------


## Anaïs

de toutes façons les photos t'appartiennent, à partir de là il n'y a que toi qui peut t'opposer à leur diffusion il me semble vu que ce ne sont pas des visages humains ni des lieux dessus ...  :hein2:

----------


## christelle56

Je ne m'y oppose pas si c'est pour faire une vidéo pour Rescue
Par contre j'ai vue cette vidéo sur un blog et ça j'apprecie moins qu'on la diffuse comme ca  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_con.gif[/img]

----------


## Anaïs

je t'avouerais que je suis quand même étonnée, il me semblait qu'il avait demandé l'autorisation pour toutes les images.
maintenant bon, cette video tourne depuis 2006, y'a jamais eu aucun retour négatif  :hein2:

----------


## christelle56

bin je te jure que les 3/4 des images sont les miennes  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img]  mais y'a pas de problemes c'est juste que sur le moment ca fait drole  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/shhh.gif[/img]  (si depuis 2006 ils ne l'ont pas vue, ils ne la verront plus lol)

----------


## Anaïs

ah non mais je te crois, mais déjà à l'époque j'avais demandé à ce que l'autorisation soit demandée pour toutes les images, et d'autant plus qu'Athys te connaissait via Pépère, du coup je pensais vraiment pas que t'étais pas au courant.

maintenant oui bon depuis le temps, je pense que si y'avait du y avoir problème avec le refuge en question, j'en aurais déjà entendu parler  :ange2:

----------


## meliz5

Magnifique vidéo officielle mais à qui appartient cette chanson ??  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Hein36_g.gif[/img]

----------


## jessbrook

*Flora*... ta vidéo est superbe!
Les mots me plaisent mais en effet ils peuvent faire fuir certains!  
Mais sinon, chapeau!!!! 
(y a t il un moyen de changer certains mots?)

*EmyAnim*, idem, superbe vidéo!  

Les autres sont très bien, mais perso, je n accroche pas  

merci a vous du partage

----------


## Anaïs

c'est la soirée des questions sur la video de 2006 ?   ::  

la chanson c'est Sarah McLachlan et donc évidemment elle n'est pas libre de droit mais on sera ni les premiers ni les derniers à faire des vidéos personnelles à but non commercial avec des musiques non libres de droit, youtube en est rempli.

----------


## liliebird

je trouve incroyable que des membres de rescue trouvent moyen de raler parce qu'on a utilisé "leurs photos", "leur image" pour une vidéo de promotion de la PA... Ne sommes nous pas là pour ça???

----------


## christelle56

ais je ralé ? j'ai quand meme le droit d'etre étonné... surtout qu'en fait j'ai presque arreté la PA a cause des problemes que cette SPA faisait a cause de ce genre de trucs. Donc merci de ne pas etre agressive sur des choses qui n'ont pas lieu d'etre, (surtout que tu ne connais rien des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai réagi donc) je ne pense pas moi meme l'avoir été.  Les échanges avec Killy sont amicaux et corrects, je ne vois pas en quoi il en serait autrement. 
Bref chapitre clos pour moi

----------


## Ariaaane

> Y a un truc que je trouve dommage sur ce topic : à chaque fois qu'on se "plaint" d'une vidéo qui n'a que des chiens et des chats, on lit : "pas de NACS" à chaque post ou presque. 
> Je tiens à rappeler que LES CHEVAUX, ANES, etc, existent aussi et font aussi parti du forum (moins, mais quand même !). Faut pas les oublier, parce que les chevaux y subissent beaucoup beaucoup ...
> Et si on va dans ce sens, y aussi les volatiles. J'en ai vu sur RESCUE, d'ailleurs j'en ai mis un dans ma vidéo. 
> Par contre je n'ai jamais vu sur RESCUE de chèvre ou truc genre.
> Bref, y en a pas que pour les chats/chiens et NACS ! 
> (attention je ne dis pas que se fout des NACS je les adore et ils sont tres importants aussi !)
> Encore chapeau Emanym.


Bin sinon plutot que de râler, tu fais ta vidéo.
Avec des poneys partout.

----------


## flora67

> *Flora*... ta vidéo est superbe!
> Les mots me plaisent mais en effet ils peuvent faire fuir certains!  
> Mais sinon, chapeau!!!! 
> (y a t il un moyen de changer certains mots?)


Non car comme dit j'ai supprimé mon projet, étant donné qu'à la base je n'avais pas fait cette vidéo pour ce concours mais juste comme ça, pour partir en croisade anti-abandon  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/SantE920.gif[/img]

Donc il me faudrait la recommencer totalement, mais depuis que j'ai vu les vidéos de But, Emyanim et d'autres qui sont vaaaachement plus représentatives du forum et très très bien faites, je lâche l'affaire, elles sont bien meilleures  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## piousse

hola cool cool ! restons zen   :amour4: 
(citation pas forcement dirigée pour Ariane, c'est juste pour montrer les derniers messages un peu buts de decofrages !)
(je sais aussi qu'en citant je vais me faire un peu linchée  :Smile:  ) 
Mais serieux, j'en ai un peu marre des gens un peu trop directs (enfin mpi je le prend ainsi, ca vient peut etre de moi !)
Soyons polis et utilisez l'humour quand vous voulez dires des choses 
biz







> Envoyé par Juliette109
> 
> Y a un truc que je trouve dommage sur ce topic : à chaque fois qu'on se "plaint" d'une vidéo qui n'a que des chiens et des chats, on lit : "pas de NACS" à chaque post ou presque. 
> Je tiens à rappeler que LES CHEVAUX, ANES, etc, existent aussi et font aussi parti du forum (moins, mais quand même !). Faut pas les oublier, parce que les chevaux y subissent beaucoup beaucoup ...
> Et si on va dans ce sens, y aussi les volatiles. J'en ai vu sur RESCUE, d'ailleurs j'en ai mis un dans ma vidéo. 
> Par contre je n'ai jamais vu sur RESCUE de chèvre ou truc genre.
> Bref, y en a pas que pour les chats/chiens et NACS ! 
> (attention je ne dis pas que se fout des NACS je les adore et ils sont tres importants aussi !)
> Encore chapeau Emanym.
> ...

----------


## Buterfly

> [flash=425,350:31h49v7x]http://www.youtube.com/v/ZOaCybW1Iw8[/flash:31h49v7x]





> [flash=425,335:31h49v7x]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xalxqb_rescue0001[/flash:31h49v7x]





> [flash=425,350:31h49v7x]http://www.youtube.com/v/r0NwFjDQlq0[/flash:31h49v7x]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0NwFjDQlq0





> [flash=425,350:31h49v7x]http://www.youtube.com/v/gH0E2owC-io[/flash:31h49v7x]





> ma vidéo





> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xancya_rescue_animals





> [flash=425,350:31h49v7x]http://www.youtube.com/v/WBKZ3FFo6QM[/flash:31h49v7x]






> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xao...option_animals






> http://www.youtube.com/videos
> 
> [flash=425,350:31h49v7x]http://www.youtube.com/v/rrYC9qPmau0[/flash:31h49v7x]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrYC9qPmau0


[quote=FIDJI13]

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xap87c_rescue-pour-sauver[/quote]




> video de Piousse






> [flash=425,350]http://www.youtube.com/v/uHKMFuE6ceM[/flash:31h49v7x]





> [flash=425,335:31h49v7x]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xaqjou_rescue[/flash:31h49v7x]





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brouCYrPZgsfeature=player_embedded#





> [flash=425,335:31h49v7x]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xarjfj_rescue3jet_animals[/flash:31h49v7x]





>

----------


## rastadaiz

merci buterfly ça va etre un peu plus simple de toutes les avoir les unesapres les autres.

moi j'ai un gros soucis avec la vidéo de Emyanim : je n'arrive pas a la voir a chaque fois ça marche 10 secondes et apres ça bloque et puis plus rien ça ne repart pas  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_cry.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Forum08_.gif[/img]

du coup je ne peux pas la voir alors que tout le monde n'en dit que du bien

----------


## Tisouen

Butterfly la vidéo que j'avais mise c'était le lien correct de la vidéo de piousse parce que beaucoup n'arrivait pas à voir la vidéo. Donc c'est pas moi qui ai fait la vidéo    ::

----------


## Dunkat

Merci But' ! 
Mais pourquoi y'a t'il 2 vidéos de Lili-Kat ? (cest les memes ?)
Je ne peux pas les voir car internet traine ...

----------


## NEEO

Z'avez pas honte de faire pleurer les gens comme ça ?   

tout cela est formidable et tellement bien fait.. 
*BRAVO, BRAVO   *

----------


## toutouill3

Emyanim, J'A-DORE, très belle, les bout de vidéos ont un très bon effet ... 
[img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]

----------


## iza29

::  

honte d'etre un etre humain

les vidéos sont splendide, toute sans exeption, sa arrache les tripe

 ::

----------


## Dunkat

Depuis ce soir, a chaque fois que je visionne ma vidéo je pleure ! 
Parce que mon lapin que j'avais mis en photo vient de "partir" ! Bref .

----------


## flora67

> Depuis ce soir, a chaque fois que je visionne ma vidéo je pleure ! 
> Parce que mon lapin que j'avais mis en photo vient de "partir" ! Bref .


Oh noon, suite à ton dernier post où tu disais qu'il allait très mal.. je suis désolée ma puce, vraiment..  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Bisous15.gif[/img]

----------


## rastadaiz

Emyanim j'ai enfin pu voir ta vidéo!!!

elle m'a beaucoup touché 

BRAVO  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]  tu asfais du bon travail et le message est clair ,tres clair

encore BRAVO  [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]

----------


## nanie1991

EmyAnim, j'aime beaucoup ta vidéo    ::

----------


## Dunkat

> Envoyé par manonbasket
> 
> Depuis ce soir, a chaque fois que je visionne ma vidéo je pleure ! 
> Parce que mon lapin que j'avais mis en photo vient de "partir" ! Bref . 
> 
> 
> Oh noon, suite à ton dernier post où tu disais qu'il allait très mal.. je suis désolée ma puce, vraiment.. [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img][img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Bisous15.gif[/img]


Merci .

----------


## yaya36

[center:23ks11cp]toutes les vidéos sont bien mais y&#39;en à qui sont géniales 
comme celle de :  
ENYANIM   je pense que ce serait le mieux pour rescue trés explicite et émouvante , 
 une que j&#39;apprécie et qui montre bien la réalité en face c&#39;est FLORA 67 
et
juliette 109 est aussi une bonne vidéo. 
Voilà les 3 que je trouve ce qui ne tiens qu&#39;à moi qui serait bien sur rescue .[/center:23ks11cp]

----------


## Angeline62

Bravo à tous et à toutes pour vos vidéos plus émouvantes les unes que les autres...
( Bon je ne vais pas m'attarder , j'ai du mal à voirr les touches du clavier avec les larmes qui coulent   ::    )

----------


## monchaux

bonjour a touts les gens super comme vous et moi  haut les coeur nous avons une àme nous rien sur notre conscience merci pour cette vidéo j'espere quel servivras pour le bien etre des animaux excuse mon francais je suis neerlandophone merci a vous et a rescue fafi

----------


## asssociation.venus

C'était "Vénus"[
Elle était et restera l'emblème de notre association de protection et défense des animaux sur Bordeaux
www.associationvenus.com

youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqWkclM51r8[/youtube]

----------


## mely3969

Emyanim sublime video , mon passage preferé etant le bout de video du covoiturage , la musique est vraiment bien choisi, les textes sont sympa. mais ils manquent des NACS , si tu peux en incoroporer quelqu un .


bravo a tous , tres jolie videos .

----------


## EmyAnim

> Juste un truc qui ma chagriné : ta vidéo est donc très pro, très bien faite, on voit que tu maîtrises, et à mon avis la séquence texte où tu écris de ta main ( il me semble ) : " Alors, on fait quoi ? " fait tache [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_con.gif[/img]
> Je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux en rester à une police d'écriture normale [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]


_En fait le côté manuel c'était fait exprès, mais je sais que des fois je part dans des délires au montage, sur le coup j'ai l'impression que le message que je veux faire passer est évident, mais il ne l'est souvent que pour moi_ 




> Par contre, contrairement aux autres, j'aime bien le "alors, on fait quoi?", c'est comme une petite voix timide, c'est la "conscience" des gens qui abandonnent, mais qui est souvent tellement petite et timide et parfois sans réponse directe pour eux, qu'ils préfèrent l'ignorer...je trouve que dans cette écriture, on retrouve le côté discret et maladroit comme l'écriture d'un enfant.Je trouve que le Gros point d'intérogation rouge montre que finalement il y a une réponse, il interpelle...et cette réponse c'est rescue, c'est la "solution".


_ah non tiens... bienvenue sur ma planète loïse !_  
_Par contre j'ai comme même modifié un peu l'écriture dans la version à venir..._ 




> Un petit bémol pour la police d'écriture qui est pas toujours agréable à lire et pour le fait qu'on ne voit pas vraiment le côté négatif des abandons. On voit des images des animaux au refuge mais on ne connait pas leur histoire ni ce qu'ils sont devenus etc...


_C'est aussi un parti pris, en fait il y a des animaux qui ne sont pas dans les bonnes "cases" du film, les bouts de film que j'ai filmé datent de plus d'un an, des animaux ont été adoptés depuis, d'autres sont toujours là. Le but était de ne pas trop identifier les animaux (même si je suis bien consciente que ça peut aider l'internaute "lambda" à visualiser, et à ... s'émouvoir) car je voulais faire un truc qui puisse être viable dans le temps (bon ok Killy, j'avais pas du tout pensé au nombre de membre qui évolue sans cesse_  )





> Et pour finir, il y mon seul bémol (bah oui, il en faut bien un! [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img] ), il n'y a que des chiens et des chats...pas de NAC ici nonplus... [img]/users/1914/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]


_La prochaine version arrive_ 




> Aucune image pouvant dérouter les ames sensibles


_C'était le but, je voulais qu'on ait envie d'aider, pas de se pendre_ 





> Par contre, si elle est choisie, il faudrait trouver une musique libre de droit [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]


_Je cherche, je cherche, mais rien qui me parle... j'vais finir par prendre la guitare... en attendant sur la prochaine version j'ai laissé Coldplay..._ 

_.... et donc la prochaine version arrive, dès que Daylimotion est décidé_

----------


## EmyAnim

Voilà la nouvelle version, un peu raccourcie aussi sur les conseils de gens complètement en dehors de la PA qui trouvaient la vidéo trop longue (j'aurai voulu la réduire encore plus mais je n'ai pas pu me résoudre à enlever certaines images   ). Du coup il y a des images qui passent un peu vite... 

[flash=425,335:33duygqe]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xatvx4_rescue4jet_animals[/flash:33duygqe]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xat...ue4jet_animals

----------


## rastadaiz

j'adore!!!! [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]

elle est aussi touchante que la premiere et le fait qu'il y ait des nacs c'est chouette

je peux la diffuser??

----------


## Noemie-

ptin elle me donne des frissons jusque sur le crane, bravo   :amour:

----------


## ocharette

Alors, ça fait un moment que je suis ce post sans intervenir, mais là je dois. Autant, chaque vidéo apporte quelque chose et bravo d'ailleurs à leurs auteurs, mais vraiment si je devais choisir, je choisirai celle d'EmyAnim. Un grand bravo    ::   . Toutes les vidéos m'ont fait pleurer (original non    ::   ), mais je trouve que celle-ci est la plus représentative de Rescue   :amour3:  . Mais, je me répète, un grand bravo à tout le monde    ::  

Véronique

----------

à Buterfly pour la récap des vidéos que j'ai regardée avec une boîte de kleenex à côté de moi   comme tout le monde mais j'avoue que j'ai une préférence pour celle d'EmyAnim qui représente le mieux Rescue et ses combats  

Un grand bravo à tout le monde   pour toutes ces vidéos très émouvantes et    pour toutes ces émotions que vous faites passer à travers elles.

----------


## Nénète

Super EmyAnim    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## flora67

Un énorme bravo Emyanim  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img][img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

Elle est nickel, sublime. Et tu as bien fait - à mon avis - de changer la police d'écriture de " Alors, on fait quoi ? " , c'est plus cohérent visuellement je trouve. [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## kimkamaouss

Je te tire mon chapeau, Emyanim !!!  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Manga29.gif[/img]

C'est vraiment superbe. Le fait d'avoir inséré des vidéos de refuges avec ce qui va avec (les aboiements comme des appels, les loulous qui sautent sur les barreaux, plein d'espoir, leurs grands coups de langue, leurs regards...), ça donne un côté à la fois plus réaliste et plus "vrai" que les autres vidéos basées uniquement sur des photos. Non pas que les autres fassent fausses, mais un support animé aura toujours plus d'impact qu'un support figé. Bon choix, donc ! 

Et puis (je ne sais pas si c'était fait pour, mais c'est ce que je ressens en visionnant ta vidéo) ça créé un joli symbole : ça montre qu'il y a énormément de vie dans les refuges... tout autant de vie que les gens pourraient amener dans leur foyer. n_n

J'aime aussi ta présentation du forum. C'est complet et bien écrit, et puis, surtout, ça s'adresse à tout le monde. Et en ça, je trouve que ta vidéo est celle qui représente le mieux Rescue pour le moment.   [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/smilejap.gif[/img]

Bon, juste un truc rikiki : je trouve qu'une coupure franche de la musique après les dernières paroles chantées aurait mieux rendu.  
Ce n'est pas une critique (je ne suis pas en état de critiquer quoi que soit, ma boîte de kloonex en témoigne [img]users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Yeux05_g.gif[/img] ), juste une suggestion en passant. ^^

Rien à redire, vraiment.  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]

----------


## piousse

c'est vrai que c'est clairement la video de Emyanim qui correspond le + a Rescue ! c'est clair, complet, perso je trouve que Coldplay n'est pas un bon choix mucical car je trouva ca trop fade mais c'est moi, je n'aime pas trop  :Smile:  je pense qu'au final ca rend plutot bien sur le film !
Le melange video photo est top, tout est nickel et j'adore la fin avec l'ecriture quasi manuscrite qui apparait !
bravo    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## yael__

Flora ta vidéo  
est ce que l'on peut les faire tourner sur des forums, facebook ou pas ???

----------


## kathia

super video sa fou les boules et donne a reflechir  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_cry.gif[/img]

----------


## FIADONE

Bien loin d'égaler certaines d'entre vous, à qui je tire ma révérence, voici le 2e projet
Buterfly l'avait bien intégré dans la série des montages de chacun des membres, mais apparemment non visible 
Histoire de pas mourir idiote ce soir, si vous pouviez me donner vos avis, j'en prendrai bonne note...
Enfin, pour un prochain concours, peut-être....
Car, face à certaines, je me sens toute petite, et bien novice, mais bon, l'important est de participer non ?? 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xap...sauver_animals

----------


## iza29

super

quand je voie certain animaux dans l'état ou ils sont envi de faire plus que justice moi -même
(mais en y réfléchissant, si je fait sa je me mettrai a la hauteur de cces tordu, et donc sera d ela même espèce)

le pire, c'est le caprice des goss, suite a la vu d'un film, dessin animé, ou tout simplement un caprice, par la suite il s'en occupe plus, les parents doivent le faire, ils en ont marre et s'en debarasse  :Frown: 


je ne comprend toujours pas, pour la loie l'animal est un meuble, dans certain cas d'abadon le soit disant maitre est puni, par ailleur lors de saisie chez des eleveur les chien/chats ... peuvent etre saisie comme une simple tv

a quand une loi stipulant que l'animal n'est pas un meuble, ou le sproprio qui inflige des sévices soient retrouver jugé et puni, prison, amande, domage et interet afin d'aider les refuge pour les soins apporter

désolée d emon égarement fallais que sa sorte, et encore me suis retenue pour dire le fond de ma pensée

----------


## torpyl

Pétard !!!!  bravo Emyanim !!!!  j'en chiale , et j'ai même pas le son !!!
j'ose même pas imaginer avec.....

en tout cas ,le resultat y est !!!!

je voulais toutes vous feliciter !! vous avez fait un enorme et fabuleux travail !!

----------


## jiffy

Bonsoir à toutes et tous  :Smile: 

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum.. et je découvre l'oeuvre immense de la protection animale.
Bien installée dans ma petite vie et mon petit bonheur avec mon Jumpy qui m'a quittée à 15 ans, au mois de mai dernier, je n'imaginais pas l'ampleur de la tâche à accomplir, même si on ne peut ignorer l'horreur de ce que les médias veulent bien nous montrer.
Tout cela pour vous dire, qu'à travers mon côté un peu "naif de la réalité" -je l'avoue en toute franchise- , j'ai été extrêmement touchée par le film de EmyAnim qui m'a prise aux tripes, dès les premières secondes avec ses aboiements tragiques sur fond de définition d'abandon.
On perçoit, l'espace de quelques minutes, à travers ces courtes vidéos poignantes, réalistes et tellement belles, l'espoir que tous ces animaux méritent.
Ce film montre la souffrance, l'attente mais aussi l'espérance. Il respire la solidarité et donne envie de faire quelque chose (la question "on fait quoi ?" me semble bien à propos)
Les images ne sont pas choquantes ; elles ne font pas détourner le regard . Elles serrent juste le coeur en mettant une grosse boule dans la gorge. C'est un magnifique message  :Smile: 

Bravo également à tous les créateurs qui ont mis leur talent et leur coeur dans toutes les vidéos proposées.

----------


## cathy83

bonjour à tous
j'ai découvert ce post par hasard

j'avais fait quelques clips pour tenter de sensibiliser un + large public (j'ai commencé mon premier montage pour la journée mondiale des animaux, le 4 octobre)

[flash=425,350 :Stick Out Tongue: 56ou1fk]http://www.youtube.com/v/-jqkaQx8bnE[/flash :Stick Out Tongue: 56ou1fk]

puis d'autres ont suivi (je suis HS pour le concours, mais je peux essayer d'en faire un plus ciblé pour ce super site)

[flash=425,350 :Stick Out Tongue: 56ou1fk]http://www.youtube.com/v/5rLY07RB6RM[/flash :Stick Out Tongue: 56ou1fk]

[flash=425,350 :Stick Out Tongue: 56ou1fk]http://www.youtube.com/v/N5YljNkab8U[/flash :Stick Out Tongue: 56ou1fk]

----------


## iza29

les 3 sont superbe, mais petit faible pour la dernière

surtout respect = tirage de langue lol

attention, certain texte blanc sur fond pale = mal a lire, mais bon, on comprend facilement

----------


## naika

D'accord avec le problème de texte qui manque de contraste et parfois défile trop vite, mais tes vidéos sont superbes tout de même !
Par contre, question: J'ai reconnu beaucoup d'images qui circulent à la télé ou sur le net, n'oublies pas qu'avant de les utiliser tu dois en avoir les droits!
Rescue ne pourra choisir sa vidéo que parmi celles qui respectent la loi et ne lui couteront pas x euros de réparation pour utilisation abusive d'image dont le site n'aurait pas le droit de se servir!
J'ai pas eut le temps de voir toutes les vidéos et j'ai hâte qu'on fasse un sujet sondage où elles seront toutes regroupées les une derrière les autres!

----------


## cathy83

tout à fait pour les  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Photogra.gif[/img]  j'ai pioché un peu sur le net - quelques unes sont perso
et quelques erreurs au montage (je suis novice   [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/levitati.gif[/img]  mais l'idée de clip me plait bien pour passer des messages) 
si j'en ai le temps, j'essayerais d'en faire un spécialement pour Rescue  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

----------


## yael__

PEUT ON DIFFUSER LES VIDEOS OU PAS ?

----------


## cathy83

c'est la question que je me suis également posée
vos vidéos sont vraiment super !

----------


## denpasar

Bon allez voici ma Vidéo!! dur dur de proposer une vidéo après celle d'emyanim 


[flash=425,350:1vinai9z]http://www.youtube.com/v/FTF0Fm1AivQ[/flash:1vinai9z]

----------


## iza29

super

----------


## flora67

Super, Denpasar, j'aime beaucoup  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Super01_.gif[/img]

J'aime la musique, les photos, les histoires ( j'ai pleuré avec la photo de Doly décédé de leucémie  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Triste14.gif[/img]  )

Sinon y'a juste une faute d'orthographe :  


> Ne pas [strike:8c5fb76t]fermez[/strike:8c5fb76t] les yeux


 Fermer  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]

Bravo à toi  [img]/users/2315/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]

----------


## denpasar

oups  ... je modifie...

----------


## nanie1991

denpasar je trouve ta vidéo très bien...

----------


## torpyl

denpasar.....ta video m'a beaucoup emue , surtout , le passage , ou l'on voit avant et apres dans le bonheur ....

----------


## Appaloosa

Super ta vidéo Denpasar. 

j'aime aussi    EmyAnim ainsi que Flora67 pour le côté choc et bougez vous.

c'est sympa de les avoir regroupées. J'aurai apprécié qu'elles soient numérotées vue les interruptions que l'on m'a imposé à ma maison, je ne savais plus où j'en étais et suis pas certaine d'avoir tout visionné.

Bon courage au "jury" et n'oubliez surtout pas vos mouchoirs.

----------


## Dacodac

Oui elle est vraiment très bien cette vidéo, j'aime beaucoup les avant/après, ça montre concrètement à quoi sert rescue

----------


## rastadaiz

j'aime beaucoup ta vidéo Denpasar 

J'ai reconnu Nicky, le dalmatien..  J'avais suivi son post sur RDT mais je n'ai jamais su comment cette histoire s'était terminée...
Son histoire m'avait beaucoup touchée...

en tout cas bravo, ta vidéo est tres belle et émouvante avec les avant/apres...

perco j'aimerais voir beaucoup plus d'apres ...

----------


## denpasar

Merci à tous, vos commentaires me font vraiment plaisir 

Concernant Nicky, il est toujours en FA et attend patiement sa famille

----------


## mely3969

> Bon allez voici ma Vidéo!! dur dur de proposer une vidéo après celle d'emyanim 
> 
> 
> [flash=425,350:229y9qm0]http://www.youtube.com/v/FTF0Fm1AivQ[/flash:229y9qm0]


quel bonheur de voir des todons dans une video .
jaccroche pas avec la musique . les images sont tres jolies .

----------


## sylvie58

> Je sais pas si la mienne est pas un peu trop directe.. mais bon, dans le doute, je la met quand même


Très directe en effet, mais si vraie... malheureusement !!! 
Tu as eu raison de la poster, il faut montrer à ceux qui abandonnent ce que leur acte aura pour conséquence... Nous ne vivons pas dans un monde où "Tout le monde, il est beau, tout le monde, il est gentil !"

----------


## rastadaiz

> Merci à tous, vos commentaires me font vraiment plaisir 
> 
> Concernant Nicky, il est toujours en FA et attend patiement sa famille



ravie que Nicky aille bien 
qu'est ce qu'il doit etre heureux a présent

----------


## jimy

EmyAnim, j'aime beaucoup ta vidéo....est-il possible d'avoir le lien ?

----------


## walibi

merci Denpasar d'avoir mis mon petit Arès dans ta vidéo......

il ne sera pas mort pour rien.......mon petit dieu de la guerre
je le pleure encore, son regard me hante, ses petits pouiks me manquent 
que les gens comprennent enfin que les animaux ont un coeur, une sensibilité......
je modis la race Humaine 

je me surprends souvent à penser que finalement, il y a plus de "avant/après" qu'on ne pourrait le croire........peut être utopiste comme pensée mais ça aide à avancer toujours et encore pour tout ceux qu'il reste à sauver

----------


## Blacky

Cette vidéo Flora67 prend aux tripes

Elle est tellement criante de vérité 

Elle devrait être diffusée partout, écoles comprises, c dès l enfance qu il faut éduquer les humains

----------


## adore-les-chevaux

> [flash=425,335:3salg2pm]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xalxqb_rescue0001[/flash:3salg2pm]


j'ai le plus de chez plus pleuré a cel la mais faut que je voyent les autre mais je ne sait pas si j'en aurai le courage.

----------


## adore-les-chevaux

celle de despansar aussi 
jeté un chat dans une poubelle au la la 
abandoné dans les bois un lapin 
maltraité un chien
c'est nimporte quoi 
quel bétise humaine

----------


## ChiChi-la-DouDouille

> Envoyé par denpasar
> 
> Bon allez voici ma Vidéo!! dur dur de proposer une vidéo après celle d'emyanim 
> 
> 
> [flash=425,350:k8ys323b]http://www.youtube.com/v/FTF0Fm1AivQ[/flash:k8ys323b]




Magnifique !! j'aime beaucoup

----------


## nanie1991

va t'il y avoir un vote, ou c'est Killy qui choisi?

----------


## Anaïs

non il n'y aura pas de votes, je choisirai en prenant quelques avis extérieurs en privé sur mon choix   ::  

disons qu'un vote dans le cas présent ne m'irait pas trop, si la video doit devenir une video officielle et promotionnelle de RESCUE, je préfère avoir une video qui me convient et qui me plait et que j'estime la mieux placée pour faire la dite promotion   ::

----------


## rastadaiz

> non il n'y aura pas de votes, je choisirai en prenant quelques avis extérieurs en privé sur mon choix 
> 
> disons qu'un vote dans le cas présent ne m'irait pas trop, si la video doit devenir une video officielle et promotionnelle de RESCUE, je préfère avoir une video qui me convient et qui me plait et que j'estime la mieux placée pour faire la dite promotion


tu as tout a fait raison Killy qui mieux que toi peut choisir cette vidéo devant faire la représentation et la promotion de ton site ?
personne, et tu es la seule a pouvoir choisir cette vidéo car quand tu l'auras vu, tu sauras immédiatement que c'est le message que tu veux faire passer

----------


## Skassounette71

J'adore ta vidéo *denpasar!*

----------


## ploki

j'ai eu les larmes aux yeux en regardant la video de flora, les humains prennent la vie des animaux comme un jeux, puis j'avoue qu'avec la magnifique musique de requiem for a dream... c'est bouleversant!!!
est ce qu'il est possible de diffuser certaines de ces videos? sur des forum, facebook etc?

----------


## FIADONE

Si Killy me donne l'autorisation de diffuser la mienne, je transmets sur Facebook, via le groupe de BBD

----------


## Noemie-

j'ai pas pu regarder ta vidéo en entier denpasar je supporte pas la musique   ::

----------


## Dunkat

Le concours se termine quand ?

----------


## kimkamaouss

> [flash=425,350:3v8zi981]http://www.youtube.com/v/gH0E2owC-io[/flash:3v8zi981]


Quel est le titre de la chanson que tu as utilisé s'il te plaît ? Je la trouve magnifique.

----------


## zab2o

Flora j'aime vraiment la tienne. Celle d'Emyanim aussi est chouette.

Après j'accroche pas trop les longues vidéos avec des photos et une musique pour nous faire chialer, mais c'est une question de gout... 

[D'ailleurs si y en a qui veulent tester les vidéos muettes    ::   ]

----------


## flora67

> Quel est le titre de la chanson que tu as utilisé s'il te plaît ? Je la trouve magnifique.


C'est *Mad World, de Gary Jules*

----------


## Alamake

J'ai une grosse prefférence pour celle de *denpasar .*   Le truc avant après est  positif, au ne s'apitoie pas sur notre sort on montre le résultat de tout les efforts que nous déployons sur ce forum et tout les jours dans nos foyer ou sur la route pour les convoiturage.

----------


## kimkamaouss

> C'est *Mad World, de Gary Jules*


Merci Flora.

----------


## denpasar

> J'ai une grosse prefférence pour celle de *denpasar .*  Le truc avant après est positif, au ne s'apitoie pas sur notre sort on montre le résultat de tout les efforts que nous déployons sur ce forum et tout les jours dans nos foyer ou sur la route pour les convoiturage.


Merci

----------


## NALIA

> Bon allez voici ma Vidéo!! *dur dur de proposer une vidéo après celle d'emyanim* 
> 
> 
> [flash=425,350:2ayfebi9]http://www.youtube.com/v/FTF0Fm1AivQ[/flash:2ayfebi9]



Pour ma part je préfère ta vidéo, ne te sous estime pas, il y en faut pour tout les gouts  
Les images sont "belle" la musique aussi, et les larmes y sont, c'est bon signe

----------


## emilie2

Je tenais a feliciter toutes les personnes qui ont cree une video pour ce concours. Oui, on aurait pu changer ci ou ca selon les gouts mais dans l'ensemble, il s'agit d'un travail vraiment formidable !! Dur dur de faire un choix ! Je n'envie pas la place des juges !  :Smile:

----------

Je trouve aussi celle de denpasar merveilleusement bien faite. J'en ai assez de pleurer du malheur des pauvres malheureux et une video comme la tienne me rappelle la misere qu'ils vivent et me met les larmes au yeux quand je vois le bonheur qu'ild retrouvent. 
Je ne sais pas si je m'exprime bien, mais j'ai concretement adoré.
Elle montre la réalité mais nous reboost et nous redonne du courage quand on voit les petits miracles qu'on peut faire

----------


## Anaïs

le concours touche à sa fin. 

j'ai regardé avec attention toutes les vidéos au fil de ce mois d'octobre.
le premier mot qui me vient en bilan est : MERCI.

merci à toutes (je ne crois pas qu'il y ai eu de garçon dans le concours, si c'est le cas, toutes mes confuses   ::   ) vous avez toutes fait un merveilleux boulot, dans des styles différents, à des niveaux différents, mais l'important de tout ça c'est que tout a été fait avec le coeur, et que ce concours a été un agréable moment rempli d'émotion pour moi et pour beaucoup d'autres personnes, et pour ça, vraiment merci.

ensuite merci pour les animaux, ces vidéos -et je ne pense pas être la seule-, nous donnent encore plus de force pour continuer, pour nous rendre compte de ce qui est déjà accompli et nous redonner du courage pour ne pas relâcher les efforts.
ces vidéos nous remettent également en tête la dure réalité, rendent un bien bel hommage à ceux dont l'histoire ne s'est pas finie comme on l'aurait souhaité.

merci ensuite de manière personnelle, j'ai été très touchée de ces vidéos et du nombre de participants à ce concours, j'ai véritablement apprécié vos initiatives et votre volonté dirigées vers le bien du forum et sa promotion.
de plus, pour le côté un petit peu plus fleur bleue de la chose, j'ai également été très touchée car ce concours et regarder toutes ses videos, m'ont fait me dire sur l'instant que finalement j'avais peut-être accompli quelque chose de grand et d'important pour les animaux en faisant ce forum, parce que j'ai tendance à ne pas m'en rendre compte, mais voir tout ça me fait prendre conscience que ces 5 années de RESCUE (et pas toujours idylliques) n'ont pas été là pour rien, qu'importe ce que peuvent en dire certains jaloux ou autres types de névrosés divers et variés.

maintenant pour revenir dans le vif du sujet, le concours donc, il a fallu faire un choix.
cette lourde tâche me revenait, et je l'ai fait avec attention, et je pense que mon choix ne surprendra pas trop car la barre avait été mise très haute avec cette vidéo : *j'ai choisi la vidéo de EmyAnim,* comme vous pouvez le voir en page d'accueil. 
c'est une video de très très bonne qualité, il est clair que les morceaux de vidéos dans celles-ci ont fait une bonne partie de la différence avec les autres, et vraiment bravo EmyAnim pour ce travail, je ne pouvais pas espérer mieux elle colle tout à fait à ce que j'avais en tête dans l'esprit de présentation du forum. 

J'ai également aimé d'autres vidéos, certaines étaient aussi très chouettes et m'ont posé des problèmes d'hésitation, mais je ne citerai personne parce que je ne veux pas prendre le risque de décevoir les personnes qui ne se verraient pas citées, vous avez toutes fait sans exception un super travail et vous méritez toutes d'être remerciées de la même manière 

Merci donc encore à toutes pour ces jolies émotions, ce moment de partage pour le même but, et félicitations à la gagnante

----------


## flora67

Excellent choix, j'adhère totalement    ::

----------


## ocharette

Oui, moi aussi je trouve que c'est un excellent choix    ::   , et tu as raison KiLLY, toutes les filles ont super bien travaillé de toute façon    ::   ::   ::  

Véronique

----------

Excellent choix Killy   Cela n'a pas du être simple de choisir parmi toutes ces vidéos, toutes aussi émouvantes et bien faites   Je l'ai ai toutes visionnées et je dois dire que j'ai beaucoup pleuré !!  *Félicitations à la gagnante de ce concours* et un grand bravo à toutes celles qui y ont participé   En tout cas merci pour ce grand et merveilleux forum Killy, même si cela n'est pas toujours évident et simple, tu as fait là une belle et grande chose pour nos amis les animaux qu'ils soient à poils ou à plumes  

*Chapeau bas Miss Killy* *et bravo à EmyAnim*

----------


## lethale

Très bon choix !

A diffuser largement maintenant   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Leiln

Bravo a toutes les participantes !

Et bravo a la gagnante !    ::   :Embarrassment: k: 

( pour accrocher, çà accroche ! )

----------


## Crunky

C'est vrai que l'ajout des vidéos dans la vidéo donne un aspect plus réel du combat et permettent de voir que ce ne sont pas "que" des photos prisent à un moment donné, mais que ceux sont vraiment des dures réalités et nous montrent que le combat ne sera jamais finit, malheuresement.

En tout cas, félicitations à la gagnante

----------


## Lili-kat

Encore bravo Emyanim  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Applaudi.gif[/img]
Cette vidéo reflète très bien le dynamisme des actions de Rescue

Du réalisme mais pas de misérabilisme
Pas de fatalisme mais un appel vibrant et optimiste à rassembler nos énergies et notre bonne volonté ... pour que l'espoir soit encore permis pour eux.

Merci bien sûr Killy  pour ce forum qui apporte chaque jour la preuve de son efficacité.

----------


## Amnesy

Bravo pour cette belle vidéo qui présente super bien le forum    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Nénète

Félicitations    ::

----------


## EmyAnim

Merci beaucoup Killy, merci beaucoup à tous pour vos gentils messages  . 
En faisant ce film j'ai beaucoup pensé à tout ce que Rescue représente pour des milliers (des dizaines de milliers en fait  ) de gens. La première raison qui nous pousse à débouler sur Rescue est souvent personnelle, on recherche un animal, on suit le parcours d'un animal en particulier, ou bien on lui cherche une nouvelle famille. Mais la raison pour laquelle on y reste, pour laquelle on y revient (tous les jours, plusieurs fois par jour, et je soupçonne même des gens d'être connectés toute la journée  ) est plus large. 

Le cercle des "sauveteurs" s'élargit de jours en jours sur Rescue. Je dis "sauveteurs" car "on peut tous faire quelque chose", de l'internaute qui poste une annonce, à celui qui la diffuse, fait remonter les infos, celui qui donne quelques euros pour organiser un sauvetage, celui qui apporte les photos.... chaque maillon mit bout à bout fait que la chaîne aboutit bien souvent à une ou plusieurs vies sauvées et c'est pour ça qu'on est tous là, c'est pour ça que j'ai fait ce film.
J'ai pensé très fort aux différents sauvetages de Ceuta, aux animaux du refuge pour lequel je suis bénévole adoptés grâce aux annonces sur Rescue... aux centaines de sauvetages que je n'ai pu suivre mais dont j'ai entendu parler...
....et puis aussi simplement à Mélu, ma p'tiote minette, qui m'a amenée, par le biais de son annonce sur Rescue, à pousser pour la première fois la porte d'un refuge, et à y rester pour aider... 
C'est tout ça (et aussi les p'tits posts "généraux et divers" qui me font bien rigoler la plupart du temps, et permettent de souffler...) que représente Rescue pour moi, et que j'ai voulu retranscrire dans ce film. En faire aussi quelque chose de "tout public", s'il devait être diffusé sur des forums "non pratiquants  ".
Et puis c'est en fait toute une équipe qui est représentée dans cette vidéo, de la présidente du refuge qui m'a permis d'utiliser ces images, aux employés et bénévoles du refuge, toutes les personnes, liées au refuge de près ou de loin, qui m'ont permis d'utiliser leurs photos...toutes ces personnes, comme nous tous ici, qui font ce qu'elles peuvent, dans l'ombre, pour sauver des vies, ou juste pour les rendre plus belles... 
Bravo à toutes pour les vidéos, (on peut diffuser ?), des frissons sur le crâne, à la boule dans la gorge, en passant par la petite larme... elles m'ont toutes fait quelque chose...

----------


## SMARTIES76

bravo les filles vous avez réussi à faire pleurer la majorité d'entre nous     ::  

bravo à la vidéo gagnante    ::

----------


## rastadaiz

ton choix Killy ne me surprend pas du tout  

bravo Emyanim, ta vidéo est superbe et bien entendu elle représente a fond cette cause pour laquelle nous nous battons toutes et tous : la protection animale !!je vais de ce pas la diffuser (et diffuser les autres si les auteurs sont d'accord) . tu nous a toutes et tous ému(e)s , a chaque fois que je la regarde j'en ai des frissons et les larmes aux yeux, c'est donc avec plaisir que je l'ai découverte ce matin en page d'accueil 

Bravo a vous toutes qui avaient fait un travail superbe!!!

----------


## Nonow

Bravo    ::    La vidéo est... waw    ::    Franchement, magnifique.  :applause2:  Au début, je me suis dis que le choix de la chanson n'était pas forcément super, mais au fur et à mesure, ça allait de mieux en mieux.  :Smile:  

Killy, bien sur que ce que tu as fait en créant ce forum est grand, tu as sauvés des *vies*. Beaucoup.
 ::

----------


## Marvella

La video est tout simplement magnifique   :amour:

----------


## CAROLEANGEL

Très belle vidéo, trés émouvante, bravo Emyanim    
Tout était touchant mais les images de Ceuta m'ont plus particulièrement bouleversée car Mascara venait de là bas et c'est sur RESCUE que je l'ai vue la première fois que que j'ai décidé de la prendre en FA pour qu'elle quitte cet endroit, aujourd'hui elle est dans une famille géniale.
Merci pour ça et pour tellement d'autres choses...

----------


## emilie2

Juste une petite parenthese, impossible de lire la video sur la page d'accueil pour moi...   :hein2:   ::  


A nouveau, bravo a toutes les participantes et a la gagnante du concours !

----------


## kimkamaouss

Bravo Emyanim !!!!  

Je suis très contente que tu aies gagné ! C'est vraiment une très belle vidéo qui méritais de figurer en haut du forum. Je te dis chapeau bas !  
Ma petite famille et moi avons visionné toutes les vidéos et au final, nous étions tous d'accord pour dire que tu méritais la palme de la vidéo la plus représentative du forum. 

Et un grand bravo aux autre participants !!! Il y avait d'autres très belles vidéos, et pour certaines notre petit jury familial a beaucoup hésité.  

Et enfin, merci à Killy pour avoir eu l'initiative de ce concours, qui nous a donné beaucoup d'émotions.

----------


## chupachup

C'est clair qu'elle était trop bien faite cette vidéo... ça résumé bien tout ce qu'on fait sur RESCUE, à quoi sert le forum etc...
Un grand BRAVO, un grand MERCI et VIVE RESCUE !!!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::   ::   ::   ::  
Clairement dit sans choquer , sans misérabilisme
Et quand je lis tes remerciements, je ne regrette absolument pas que ta vidéo ait été choisie
 :merci:  de tout ce que tu fais
Et bravo à tous les participants   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## littleme63

je mettais arreter très vite a suivre le post car chaque video me faisait pleurer un peu plus a chaude larme que la precedente...............

je viens donc de decouvrir la video de EmyAnim

que dire d'autres a part bravo!!! je suis extremement touchée comme d'hab   ::

----------


## VictoriaLou54

Félicitation à tous les participants et à la gagnante !

----------


## denpasar

félicitation emyanim, tu mérites vraiment ta victoire ta vidéo est vraiment vraiment bien

----------


## Buterfly

Bravo pour ta video Emy, c'etait de loin la mieux reussie et la plus representative de RESCUE.

----------


## rea

bravo   ::

----------


## Nala77

Cette vidéo est superbe!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Nala77

Serait- ce possible d'avoir le lien?

----------


## dido93

Wa la video d'acceuil est très touchante! 

Fécilitation à la personne qui l'a faite. 

HS: Pourrai-je avoir les titres des chansons de l'actuelle vidéo et de la précédente ?

----------


## Dunkat

Bon ben j'aurais participé Hein ?  
Merci Killy pour ce grand message meme si ca se trouve m'a vidéo ne fesait pas parti de celle qui te fesait hésité  
Et bravo Emy

----------


## FIADONE

Un grand merci à Killy pour son message et un immense bravo à la gagnante du concours  
Superbe vidéo qui représente parfaitement l'esprit de Rescue !
Chapeau bas Emy

----------


## pionpion

:Embarrassment: k:   Bravo pour la vidéo de la page d'accueil   :applause2:

----------


## nanie1991

bravo pour la vidéo, elle est TRES touchante, et très bien faite...   :applause2:

----------


## Clairounette

Un grand bravo pour la vidéo Emy.
J'ai été extrêmement touchée en la regardant et j'ai fini en sanglots...tout y est: avant, pendant, après...
Toutes mes félicitations!

----------


## ness83

bravo emyanim ta vidéo est magnifique

----------


## love-t

J'aime beaucoup la vidéo, la musique etc    ::  
On est obligé d'être touché en la voyant...surtout au début le bruit des box, les aboiements...

----------


## titeAtchi

félicitations Emyanim, ta vidéo est magnifique et je suis très heureuse qu'elle ait été choisie^^ 
Merci à Killy d'avoir proposé ce concours, et merci à tous pour les émotions que vous avez procurées...

----------


## Fédorah

superbe vidéo ! très bon choix
d'abord ces regards derrières les barreaux,
ensuite l'intervention humaine de sauvetage 
puis des loulous sur des fauteuils, sur de l'herbe en liberté .....
vraiment superbe

----------


## nirva_nana

Magnifique vidéo , un grand bravo et un grand merci à la personne qui la faite !

----------


## Kaline

cela fait chaud au coeur
merci a killy d,être la et de nous aider a sauver tant de vie
merci a emyanim de nous aider au refuge elle et simplement super

----------


## Calysta

Toutes vos vidéos sont absolument magnifiques.
Mes préfères sont les suivants:

Flora67: la musique et tes mots sont tellement vrai, ta vidéo m'a pris à la gorge!
Piousse: je trouve ta vidéo la plus originale de toute, elle est tellement touchante.
Lili-kat: je préfère ta première version avec la musique de pia,o. Tu as su utilisé les photos d'une manière très touchante.
PLUME1: on sent très bien le vécu dans tes photos et c'est ce qui rend ta vidéo très belle. On voit l'amour que tu as pour tes bêtes.
EmyAnim: ta vidéo représente au mieux rescue dans le sens ou tu expliques ce qu'est le forum (ce qui, je pense, était très important dans le cadre du concours).
Denpasar: tu es en deuxième position après Emy pour ma part. La musique que tu as choisis, tes phrases, les photos, ...

Je n'ai pas de mots pour toutes vos vidéos, elles sont simplement magnifique.

Longue vie à Rescue!

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

> Bon allez voici ma Vidéo!! dur dur de proposer une vidéo après celle d'emyanim 
> 
> 
> [flash=425,350:278q5s4u]http://www.youtube.com/v/FTF0Fm1AivQ[/flash:278q5s4u]


magnifique    ::  
tu m'as fait pleurer Alex... revoir Samy, Tahra et ti Citron    ::  
merci   :amour:

----------


## carbazo

Félicitations à la gagnante !
 Un grand bravo à toutes les participantes, toutes les vidéos étaient merveilleuses, chacune avec son approche et sa sensibilité.
Denpasar, très belle vidéo    (même si je ne suis pas impartiale hein !)

----------

